# Premier League Prediction Competition 2011/12



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Blackburn 1-1 Wolverhampton
Fulham 0-1 Aston Villa
Liverpool 2-1 Sunderland
QPR 0-0 Bolton
Tottenham 2-2 Everton - Would be amazed if this match happens
Wigan Athletic 1-0 Norwich City
Newcastle 0-3 Arsenal
Stoke 0-2 Chelsea
West Brom 0-1 Manchester United
Manchester City 3-0 Swansea


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Week 1

Blackburn v Wolverhampton 2-2
Fulham v Aston Villa 1-2
Liverpool v Sunderland 3-1
QPR v Bolton 1-1
Tottenham v Everton 2-2
Wigan Athletic v Norwich City 1-0
Newcastle v Arsenal 2-4 
Stoke v Chelsea 0-2
West Brom v Manchester United 1-2
Manchester City v Swansea 2-0


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Should be fun,

Blackburn 1-1 Wolverhampton
Fulham 1-2 Aston Villa
Liverpool 0-0 Sunderland
QPR 2-1 Bolton
Tottenham 1-0 Everton
Wigan Athletic 3-3 Norwich City
Newcastle 0-2 Arsenal
Stoke 0-3 Chelsea
West Brom 1-2 Manchester United
Manchester City 4-0 Swansea

I think the premier league website has a competition like this, with leagues which would make scoring easier if you'd prefer it.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Week 1

Blackburn 0-1 Wolverhampton
Fulham 2-0 Aston Villa
Liverpool 3-1 Sunderland
QPR 0-0 Bolton
Tottenham 2-1 Everton
Wigan Athletic 1-1 Norwich City
Newcastle 2-2 Arsenal
Stoke 1-2 Chelsea
West Brom 1-3 Manchester United
Manchester City 3-0 Swansea


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Blackburn v Wolverhampton 1-1
Fulham v *Aston Villa* 0-1
*Liverpool* v Sunderland 2-0
QPR v *Bolton* 1-2
*Tottenham* v Everton 1-0
Wigan Athletic v Norwich City 0-0
Newcastle v *Arsenal* 1-2
Stoke v *Chelsea* 0-3
West Brom v *Manchester United* 0-3
*Manchester City* v Swansea 2-0


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Blackburn 1 v 1 Wolverhampton
Fulham 2 v 1 Aston Villa
Liverpool 2 v 0 Sunderland
QPR 2 v 2 Bolton
Tottenham 0 v 1 Everton
Wigan Athletic 1 v 1 Norwich City
Newcastle 2 v 3 Arsenal
Stoke 0 v 1 Chelsea
West Brom 1 v 2 Manchester United
Manchester City 3 v 1 Swansea


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Week 1

Blackburn 2-0 Wolverhampton
Fulham 1-1 Aston Villa
Liverpool 3-0 Sunderland
QPR 1-0 Bolton
Tottenham 2-1 Everton
Wigan Athletic 1-0 Norwich City
Newcastle 1-1 Arsenal
Stoke 1-3 Chelsea
West Brom 1-2 Manchester United
Manchester City 4-0 Swansea


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

http://predictor.talksport.co.uk/ if you wanted to do it on a site where you wouldn't have to keep track of scores.

_______________

Blackburn 2-0 Wolves 
Fulham 1-2 Aston Villa 
Liverpool 2-0 Sunderland 
QPR 1-1 Bolton 
Tottenham 2-1 Everton 
Wigan 1-1 Norwich 
Newcastle 3-3 Arsenal
Stoke City 0-1 Chelsea 
WBA 0-4 Man Utd 
Man City 4-0 Swansea City


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Blackburn 1-2 Wolverhampton 
Fulham 1-0 Aston Villa
Liverpool 1-1 Sunderland
QPR 1-1 Bolton
Tottenham 2-0 Everton
Wigan Athletic 2-0 Norwich City
Newcastle 0-2 Arsenal
Stoke 1-3 Chelsea
West Brom 0-4 Manchester United
Manchester City 3-0 Swansea


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

I'll just add the scores each week, it'll keep the thread active and will remind people to put in their predictions each week.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

fair enough. just speaking from experience of these things on here, it invariably ends with "couldn't be fucked counting anymore"


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Yeah I know in the past the creator has become a bit slack and hasn't updated it but I'll make a strong effort to update it as soon as I can.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Blackburn 1-1 Wolverhampton
Fulham 1-1 Aston Villa
Liverpool 0-0 Sunderland
QPR 0-1 Bolton
Tottenham 2-2 Everton
Wigan Athletic 0-1 Norwich City
Newcastle 1-2 Arsenal
Stoke 1-3 Chelsea
West Brom 0-2 Manchester United
Manchester City 2-0 Swansea


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Blackburn 1 v 0 Wolverhampton
Fulham 2 v 1 Aston Villa
Liverpool 3 v 0 Sunderland
QPR 0 v 2 Bolton
Tottenham 3 v 1 Everton
Wigan Athletic 0 v 1 Norwich City
Newcastle 0 v 2 Arsenal
Stoke 0 v 0 Chelsea
West Brom 0 v 2 Manchester United
Manchester City 4 v 0 Swansea


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Blackburn 1 v 1 Wolverhampton
Fulham 1 v 2 Aston Villa
Liverpool 2 v 1 Sunderland
QPR 1 v 0 Bolton
Tottenham 2 v 0 Everton
Wigan Athletic 1 v 1 Norwich City
Newcastle 3 v 2 Arsenal
Stoke 1 v 3 Chelsea
West Brom 1 v 3 Manchester United
Manchester City 4 v 1 Swansea


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Blackburn 1 v 1 Wolverhampton 
Fulham 1 v 2 Aston Villa
Liverpool 2 v 0 Sunderland
QPR 1 v 1 Bolton
Tottenham 2 v 1 Everton
Wigan Athletic 1 v 1 Norwich City
Newcastle 2 v 2 Arsenal
Stoke 1 v 2 Chelsea
West Brom 1 v 3 Manchester United
Manchester City 4 v 1 Swansea


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Blackburn 2 v Wolverhampton 1
Fulham 1 v Aston Villa 1
Liverpool 2 v Sunderland 0
QPR 0 v Bolton 2
Tottenham 2 v Everton 0
Wigan Athletic 2 v Norwich City 0
Newcastle 2 v Arsenal 2
Stoke 0 v Chelsea 1
West Brom 0 v Manchester United 2
Manchester City 3 v Swansea 0


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Blackburn 1-0 Wolverhampton
Fulham 0-2 Aston Villa
Liverpool 1-0 Sunderland
QPR 2-1 Bolton
Tottenham 1-1 Everton
Wigan Athletic 1-2 Norwich City
Newcastle 1-2 Arsenal
Stoke 0-1 Chelsea
West Brom 1-2 Manchester United
Manchester City 2-0 Swansea


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Blackburn 2*-0 Wolverhampton
Fulham 3-*4 Aston Villa*
*Liverpool 2*-1 Sunderland
*QPR 1-1 Bolton*
*Tottenham 2-2 Everton*
*Wigan Athletic 2*-0 Norwich City
Newcastle 1-*2 Arsenal*
*Stoke 1-1 Chelsea*
West Brom 1-*3 Manchester United*
*Manchester City 2*-0 Swansea


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Blackburn v Wolverhampton 2-1
Fulham v Aston Villa 2-0
Liverpool v Sunderland 3-1
QPR v Bolton 1-0
Tottenham v Everton 1-1
Wigan Athletic v Norwich City 2-0
Newcastle v Arsenal 0-2
Stoke v Chelsea 1-2
West Brom v Manchester United 0-1
Manchester City v Swansea 4-0


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Blackburn 1 v 2 Wolverhampton
Fulham 0 v 2 Aston Villa
Liverpool 2 v 3 Sunderland 8*D
QPR 1 v 1 Bolton
Tottenham 1 v 3 Everton
Wigan Athletic 2 v 2 Norwich City
Newcastle 4 v 4 Arsenal 8*D
Stoke 1 v 4 Chelsea
West Brom 2 v 1 Manchester United
Manchester City 6 v 0 Swansea


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

JakeC_91 said:


> Blackburn 1 v 2 Wolverhampton
> Fulham 0 v 2 Aston Villa
> *Liverpool 2 v 3 Sunderland* 8*D
> QPR 1 v 1 Bolton
> ...


Are you on crack?

Blackburn 0-0 Wolves
Fulham 2-1 Aston Villa
Liverpool 3-0 Sunderland
QPR 2-1 Bolton
Tottenham 1-0 Everton
Wigan 2-0 Norwich
Newcastle 1-2 Arsenal
Stoke 0-2 Chelsea
West Brom 1-3 Man Utd
Man City 5-0 Swansea


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

Week 1
Blackburn 1-0 Wolverhampton
Fulham 1-1 Aston Villa
Liverpool 1-2 Sunderland
QPR 0-2 Bolton
Tottenham 2-2 Everton
Wigan Athletic 1-0 Norwich City
Newcastle 2-1 Arsenal
Stoke 1-3 Chelsea
West Brom 0-3 Manchester United
Manchester City 4-0 Swansea


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Week 1
Blackburn 3-0 Wolverhampton
Fulham 0-3 Aston Villa
Liverpool 4-1 Sunderland
QPR 0-0 Bolton
Tottenham 1-1 Everton
Wigan Athletic 2-0 Norwich City
Newcastle 3-1 Arsenal
Stoke 0-1 Chelsea
West Brom 1-0 Manchester United
Manchester City 5-0 Swansea


----------



## Vanilla CokeHead (Sep 24, 2009)

Week 1
*Blackburn* v Wolverhampton 4-1
*Fulham* v Aston Villa 2-0
Liverpool v Sunderland 1-1
*QPR* v Bolton 3-0
Tottenham v *Everton* 1-4
Wigan Athletic v *Norwich City* 2-3
Newcastle v Arsenal 10-10
Stoke v *Chelsea* 0-10
*West Brom* v Manchester United 4-1
*Manchester City* v Swansea 103206564-1


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Blackburn* v Wolverhampton - 2-1
Fulham v Aston Villa - 1-1
*Liverpool *v Sunderland - 2-1
QPR v *Bolton *- 0-3
Tottenham v Everton - 2-2
*Wigan Athletic* v Norwich City - 2-1
Newcastle v *Arsenal *- 1-3
Stoke v Chelsea - 2-2
West Brom v *Manchester United* - 1-4
*Manchester City* v Swansea - 3-0


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Blackburn 0-1*Wolverhampton*
Fulham 0-2 *Aston Villa*
*Liverpool* 3-1 Sunderland
QPR 1-1 Bolton
*Tottenham* 1-0 Everton
*Wigan Athletic* 3-0 Norwich City
*Newcastle* 4-2 Arsenal
Stoke 1-2 *Chelsea*
West Brom 0-1 *Manchester United*
Manchester City 2-2 Swansea


----------



## idontfeardeath (Oct 19, 2009)

*Blackburn* 1 v 0 Wolverhampton
Fulham 1 v 1 Aston Villa
*Liverpool* 2 v 0 Sunderland
QPR 0 v 1 *Bolton*
Tottenham 2 v 2 Everton (postponed)
*Wigan Athletic* 1 v 0 Norwich City
Newcastle 1 v 3 *Arsenal*
Stoke 1 v 2 *Chelsea*
West Brom 0 v 3 *Manchester United*
*Manchester City* 3 v 0 Swansea


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Week 1

*Blackburn 1*-0 Wolverhampton
*Fulham 2*-1 Aston Villa
*Liverpool 2*-0 Sunderland
QPR 1-1 Bolton
*Tottenham 2*-0 Everton
Wigan Athletic 2-2 Norwich City
Newcastle 1-*2 Arsenal*
Stoke 0-*2 Chelsea*
West Brom 0-*3 Manchester United*
*Manchester City 4*-0 Swansea


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Blackburn 1-1 Wolverhampton*
*Fulham* 2-1 Aston Villa
*Liverpool* 2-0 Sunderland
QPR 1-2 *Bolton*
*Tottenham *2-1 Everton
*Wigan Athletic 2-2 Norwich City*
Newcastle 2-3 *Arsenal*
Stoke 1-2 *Chelsea*
West Brom 1-3 *Manchester United*
*Manchester City* 4-1 Swansea


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Blackburn 2-1 Wolverhampton

Fulham 1-1 Aston Villa

Liverpool 3-1 Sunderland

QPR 2-2 Bolton

Tottenham 1-0 Everton

Wigan Athletic 3-0 Norwich City

Newcastle 2-1 Arsenal

Stoke 1-4 Chelsea

West Brom 2-3 Manchester United

Manchester City 5-0 Swansea


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Blackburn 2-0 Wolverhampton
Fulham 2-1 Aston Villa
Liverpool 3-1 Sunderland
QPR 1-1 Bolton
Tottenham 3-2 Everton
Wigan Athletic 2-1 Norwich City
Newcastle 2-2 Arsenal
Stoke 1-3 Chelsea
West Brom 1-4 Manchester United
Manchester City 3-0 Swansea


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Blackburn 1-1 Wolves
Fulham 0-1 *Aston Villa*
*Liverpool* 4-2 Sunderland
*QPR* 2-1 Bolton
Tottenham 1-2 *Everton*
*Wigan* 2-0 Norwich
Newcastle 0-2 *Arsenal* 
Stoke 1-1 Chelsea
*West Brom* 2-1 Man Utd
*Man City* 2-1 Swansea


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Blackburn 0-2 Wolves
Fulham 1-1 Aston Villa
Liverpool 2-1 Sunderland
QPR 1-1 Bolton
Tottenham P-P Everton - Game's postponed due to the London riot attacks earlier in the week
Wigan 1-2 Norwich
Newcastle 1-1 Arsenal
Stoke 1-2 Chelsea
West Brom 0-2 Man Utd
Man City 4-0 Swansea


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Blackburn 0-1 *Wolves*
*Fulham 1-1 Aston Villa*
*Liverpool* 2-1 Sunderland
*QPR 1-1 Bolton*
Tottenham *POSTPONED* Everton
*Wigan* 1-0 Norwich
Newcastle 1-2 *Arsenal*
Stoke 1-3 *Chelsea*
West Brom 0-2 *Man Utd*
*Man City* 5-0 Swansea


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Blackburn 0 - 0 Wolverhampton
Fulham 0 - 2 *Aston Villa*
*Liverpool *2 - 1 Sunderland
*QPR* 1 - 0 Bolton
Tottenham P - P Everton
Wigan Athletic 0 - 1 *Norwich City*
Newcastle 1 - 1 Arsenal
Stoke 0 - 2 *Chelsea*
West Brom 0 - 3 *Manchester United*
*Manchester City *3 - 0 Swansea


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

Week 1
Blackburn 0 v 1 *Wolverhampton*
*Fulham* 3 v 1 Aston Villa
*Liverpool* 3 v 0 Sunderland
*QPR 0 v 0 Bolton*
Tottenham P v P Everton = cancelled?? 
*Wigan Athletic 2 v 2 Norwich City*
Newcastle 1 v 4 *Arsenal*
Stoke 0 v 2 *Chelsea*
West Brom 1 v 2 *Manchester United*
*Manchester City 2 v 2 Swansea*


----------



## JayJaynn2 (Apr 12, 2011)

Blackburn 2 v 1 Wolverhampton
Fulham 1 v 1 Aston Villa
Liverpool 3 v 0 Sunderland
QPR 0 v 2 Bolton
Tottenham v Everton OFF
Wigan Athletic 2 v 0 Norwich City
Newcastle 0 v 2 Arsenal
Stoke 0 v 3Chelsea
West Brom 0 v 4 Manchester United
Manchester City 5 v 0 Swansea


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

JayJaynn2 said:


> Blackburn 2 v 1 Wolverhampton
> Fulham 1 v 1 Aston Villa
> Liverpool 3 v 0 Sunderland
> QPR 0 v 2 Bolton
> ...


The predictions for these games cannot be counted as they were submitted after the games started.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

grubbs' were submitted 12 hours ago...


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Whoops my mistake, saw the time and thought it was PM instead of AM. 

Only JayJaynn2 predictions cant be counted.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

well my predictions was way off today lol atleast wolves won


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

suggestion: instead of keeping track for the entire season (because NO ONE has done that yet), would you just a monthly thing?

New winners every month might make it easier on the score tracking. Because honestly, this thing has been started up about five times now ... and no one has kept it going through an entire season.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

I don't mind, I can do monthly or try and do it for the whole year. Whatever the people involved in this competition want I'll do.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

The results from the first week have been added to the first post.

Next weeks games

*Week 2*
Sunderland v Newcastle
Arsenal v Liverpool
Aston Villa v Blackburn
Everton v QPR
Swansea v Wigan
Chelsea v West Brom
Norwich v Stoke
Wolverhampton v Fulham
Bolton v Man City
Man Utd v Tottenham


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Sunderland 1 v 1 Newcastle
Arsenal 2 v 3 Liverpool
Aston Villa 2 v 0 Blackburn
Everton 3 v 1 QPR
Swansea 1 v 1 Wigan
Chelsea 1 v 0 West Brom
Norwich 0 v 1 Stoke
Wolverhampton 1 v 2 Fulham
Bolton 2 v 2 Man City
Man Utd 2 v 0 Tottenham


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

whoa 15 points i like this

Sunderland 1 v Newcastle 1
Arsenal 0 v Liverpool 0
Aston Villa 1 v Blackburn 0
Everton 2 v QPR 0
Swansea 0 v Wigan 2
Chelsea 3 v West Brom 1
Norwich 1 v Stoke 1
Wolverhampton 1 v Fulham 1
Bolton 0 v Man City 2
Man Utd 2 v Tottenham 1


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Sunderland 2 v 0 Newcastle
Arsenal 1 v 3 Liverpool
Aston Villa 2 v 0 Blackburn
Everton 2 v 1 QPR
Swansea 1 v 2 Wigan
Chelsea 2 v 0 West Brom
Norwich 2 v 1 Stoke
Wolverhampton 1 v 1 Fulham
Bolton 2 v 3 Man City
Man Utd 2 v 1 Tottenham


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Sunderland 4*-2 Newcastle
*Arsenal 1-1 Liverpool*
*Aston Villa 2*-1 Blackburn
*Everton 2*-0 QPR
*Swansea 1-1 Wigan*
*Chelsea 1*-0 West Brom
Norwich 1-*2 Stoke*
*Wolverhampton 1*-0 Fulham
*Bolton 1-1 Man City*
*Man Utd 3*-1 Tottenham


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Sunderland 1 v 1 Newcastle
Arsenal 1 v 1 Liverpool
Aston Villa 1 v 0 Blackburn
Everton 2 v 0 QPR
Swansea 1 v 1 Wigan
Chelsea 2 v 0 West Brom
Norwich 1 v 2 Stoke
Wolverhampton 1 v 2 Fulham
Bolton 0 v 3 Man City
Man Utd 3 v 1 Tottenham


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Sunderland 2-2 Newcastle
Arsenal 0-1 Liverpool
Aston Villa 3-1 Blackburn
Everton 2-0 QPR
Swansea 0-0 Wigan
Chelsea 3-0 West Brom
Norwich 0-2 Stoke
Wolverhampton 0-1 Fulham
Bolton 1-2 Man City
Man Utd 1-1 Tottenham


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Sunderland 1 v 0 Newcastle
Arsenal 1 v 1 Liverpool
Aston Villa 1 v 0 Blackburn
Everton 2 v 0 QPR
Swansea 1 v 0 Wigan
Chelsea 2 v 0 West Brom
Norwich 1 v 2 Stoke
Wolverhampton 1 v 1 Fulham
Bolton 1 v 3 Man City
Man Utd 2 v 0 Tottenham


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Week 2

Sunderland 1-2 Newcastle
Arsenal 1-1 Liverpool
Aston Villa 2-0 Blackburn
Everton 2-1 QPR
Swansea 1-1 Wigan
Chelsea 3-0 West Brom
Norwich 1-2 Stoke
Wolverhampton 2-2 Fulham
Bolton 0-2 Man City
Man Utd 2-0 Tottenham


----------



## Vanilla CokeHead (Sep 24, 2009)

*Sunderland* 2 Newcastle 1
*Arsenal* 4 Liverpool 2
Aston Villa 0 Blackburn 0
Everton 0 QPR 0
Swansea 1 *Wigan* 3
*Chelsea* 3 West Brom 2
*Norwich* 3 Stoke 1
*Wolverhampton *4 Fulham 2
*Bolton* 4 Man City 2
Man Utd 3 *Tottenham* 4​


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Sunderland 2-1 Newcastle
Arsenal 1-1 Liverpool
Aston Villa 1-0 Blackburn
Everton 3-0 QPR
Swansea 2-2 Wigan
Chelsea 3-1 West Brom
Norwich 0-2 Stoke
Wolverhampton 1-1 Fulham
Bolton 1-3 Man City
Man Utd 2-1 Tottenham

Joint first, ah yeah. Definitely doubt i'll keep it up


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Sunderland 1-1 Newcastle
Arsenal 0-2 Liverpool
Aston Villa 2-0 Blackburn
Everton 1-0 QPR
Swansea 1-1 Wigan
Chelsea 1-0 West Brom
Norwich 0-1 Stoke
Wolverhampton 1-1 Fulham
Bolton 0-2 Man City
Man Utd 1-0 Tottenham


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Sunderland 2-1 Newcastle
Arsenal 2-2 Liverpool
Aston Villa 1-1 Blackburn
Everton 3-1 QPR
Swansea 1-2 Wigan
Chelsea 2-0 West Brom
Norwich 1-1 Stoke
Wolverhampton 2-1 Fulham
Bolton 0-3 Man City
Man Utd 2-0 Tottenham


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Sunderland *2 v 1 Newcastle
Arsenal 2 v 2 Liverpool
*Aston Villa* 2 v 0 Blackburn
*Everton* 3 v 1 QPR
Swansea 2 v 2 Wigan
*Chelsea* 4 v 0 West Brom
Norwich 1 v 2 *Stoke*
Wolverhampton 1 v 1 Fulham
Bolton 1 v 3* Man City*
*Man Utd* 2 v 1 Tottenham


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

Sunderland 2-1 Newcastle
Arsenal 0-2 Liverpool
Aston Villa 1-0 Blackburn
Everton 3-1 QPR
Swansea 1-1 Wigan
Chelsea 2-1 West Brom
Norwich 1-2 Stoke
Wolverhampton 0-1 Fulham
Bolton 1-2 Man City
Man Utd 3-1 Tottenham


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

*Sunderland* 2 v 0 Newcastle
*Aston Villa*2 v 0 Blackburn
*Arsenal* 2 v 1 Liverpool
*Everton* 3 v 0 QPR
Swansea 1 v 1 Wigan
*Chelsea * 2 v 0 WBA
Norwich 1 v 1 Stoke
*Wolves * 2 v 1 Fulham
Bolton 0 v 3*Man City*
*Man Utd * 3 v 2 Tottenham


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Sunderland 2 v 1 Newcastle
Aston Villa 2 v 0 Blackburn
Arsenal 1 v 1 Liverpool
Everton 2 v 0 QPR
Swansea 1 v 0 Wigan
Chelsea 3 v 0 WBA
Norwich 1 v 2 Stoke
Wolves 2 v 1 Fulham
Bolton 1 v 3 Man City
Man Utd 2 v 0 Tottenham


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

*Sunderland* 1 v 0 Newcastle
*Aston Villa* 2 v 1 Blackburn
Arsenal 0 v 1 *Liverpool*
*Everton* 2 v 0 QPR
*Swansea 0 v 0 Wigan*
*Chelsea* 1 v 0 WBA
Norwich 1 v 2 *Stoke*
*Wolves 1 v 1 Fulham*
Bolton 1 v 3 *Man City*
*Man Utd* 2 v 1 Tottenham


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Sunderland 2 v 2 Newcastle
Arsenal 1 v 1 Liverpool
Aston Villa 2 v 1 Blackburn
Everton 3 v 0 QPR
Swansea 0 v 0 Wigan
Chelsea 3 v 1 West Brom
Norwich 1 v 1 Stoke
Wolverhampton 1 v 1 Fulham
Bolton 0 v 2 Man City
Man Utd 2 v 0 Tottenham


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Sunderland 2-2 Newcastle
Arsenal 3-1 Liverpool
Aston Villa 2-1 Blackburn
Everton 3-0 QPR
Swansea 1-1 Wigan
Chelsea 4-0 West Brom
Norwich 0-1 Stoke
Wolverhampton 1-0 Fulham
Bolton 1-2 Man City
Man Utd 3-2 Tottenham


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Sunderland 1-1 Newcastle
Arsenal 1-1 Liverpool
Aston Villa 2-0 Blackburn
Everton 2-0 QPR
Swansea 1-2 Wigan
Chelsea 1-0 West Brom
Norwich 0-1 Stoke
Wolverhampton 1-0 Fulham
Bolton 0-1 Man City
Man Utd 3-2 Tottenham


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Sunderland 2-1 Newcastle
Arsenal 1-0 Liverpool
Aston Villa 3-1 Blackburn
Everton 1-2 QPR
Swansea 1-1 Wigan
Chelsea 3-0 West Brom
Norwich 2-1 Stoke
Wolverhampton 1-2 Fulham
Bolton 0-1 Man City
Man Utd 3-1 Tottenham


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Sunderland 2-2 Newcastle
Arsenal 1-3 Liverpool
Aston Villa 2-0 Blackburn
Everton 3-1 QPR
Swansea 1-0 Wigan
Chelsea 4-0 West Brom
Norwich 1-1 Stoke
Wolverhampton 1-1 Fulham
Bolton 0-2 Man City
Man Utd 2-1 Tottenham


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Sunderland 1 - 1 Newcastle
Arsenal 0 - 1 *Liverpool*
*Aston Villa* 1 - 0 Blackburn
*Everton *2 - 0 QPR
*Swansea* 1 - 0 Wigan
*Chelsea* 1 - 0 West Brom
Norwich 0 - 2 *Stoke*
Wolverhampton 1 - 1 Fulham
Bolton 0 - 2 *Man City*
*Man Utd *2 - 1 Tottenham


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Sunderland* 2 - 0 Newcastle
*Aston Villa* 2 - 0 Blackburn
*Arsenal 1 - 1 Liverpool*
*Everton* 3 - 0 QPR
*Swansea 1 - 1 Wigan*
*Chelsea* 2 - 0 WBA
*Norwich 1 - 1 Stoke*
*Wolves 1 - 1 Fulham*
Bolton 0 - 2 *Citeh*
*Man Utd* 3 v 2 Tottenham


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Sunderland 0 v 2 *Newcastle*
Arsenal 1 v 3 *Liverpool*
*Aston Villa* 3 v 0 Blackburn
*Everton* 3 v 0 QPR
Swansea 0 v 1 *Wigan*
*Chelsea* 2 v 0 West Brom
Norwich 1 v 1 Stoke
Wolverhampton 1 v 2 *Fulham*
Bolton 1 v 5 *Man City*
*Man Utd* 2 v 1 Tottenham


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Sunderland 3 v 1 Newcastle :side:
Arsenal 1 v 1 Liverpool
Aston Villa 2 v 1 Blackburn
Everton 1 v 1 QPR
Swansea 1 v 5 Wigan
Chelsea 1 v 0 West Brom
Norwich 2 v 2 Stoke
Wolverhampton 3 v 1 Fulham
Bolton 0 v 6 Man City
Man Utd 3 v 3 Tottenham


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Sunderland 2 - 1 Newcastle

Arsenal 1 - 3 Liverpool

Aston Villa 2 - 0 Blackburn

Everton 3 - 1 QPR

Swansea 1 - 1 Wigan

Chelsea 3 - 0 West Brom

Norwich 1 - 2 Stoke

Wolverhampton 1 - 0 Fulham

Bolton 1 - 3 Man City

Man Utd 1 - 1 Tottenham


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Sunderland 2 - 0 Newcastle
Aston Villa 0 - 0 Blackburn
Arsenal 1 - 1 Liverpool
Everton 2 - 0 QPR
Swansea 0 - 1 Wigan
Chelsea 2 - 1 WBA
Norwich 2 - 2 Stoke
Wolves 1 - 2 Fulham
Bolton 0 - 2 Man City
Man Utd 3 - 0 Tottenham


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

eyebrowmorroco said:


> Blackburn v Wolverhampton 2-1
> Fulham v Aston Villa 2-0
> Liverpool v Sunderland 3-1
> QPR v Bolton 1-0
> ...


 How the hell am I only on 6, BDFW?


Sunderland 2 v 0 Newcastle
Aston Villa 1 v 2 Blackburn
Arsenal 1 v 2 Liverpool
Everton 1 v 0 QPR
Swansea 0 v 1 Wigan
Chelsea 2 v 1 WBA
Norwich 1 v 2 Stoke
Wolves 1 v 2 Fulham
Bolton 0 v 0 Man City
Man Utd 1 v 0 Tottenham


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Knew I'd make a mistake somewhere, sorry you should be on 8 points.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Cheers.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Woah, only me and 1 other went for a Toon win? I knew they were slight favorites but that's fairly decisive. Good news though, show me the points (Y)


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

i nailed the villa prediction lol.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Looks like this will be a higher scoring week than the last, I'm happy with 14 points from the first six games.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Here are this weeks results, first post has been edited for the current standings.




> *WEEK 2 RESULTS*
> 
> 23 - Muerte al fascismo, SN0WMAN
> 
> ...


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

*Fixtures for Week 3:*

Aston Villa v Wolverhampton
Wigan v QPR
Blackburn v Everton
Chelsea v Norwich
Swansea v Sunderland
Liverpool v Bolton
Newcastle v Fulham
Tottenham v Man City
West Brom v Stoke
Man Utd v Arsenal


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Aston Villa 2-0 Wolverhampton
Wigan 1-1 QPR
Blackburn 1-2 Everton
Chelsea 4-0 Norwich
Swansea 1-0 Sunderland
Liverpool 3-1 Bolton
Newcastle 2-0 Fulham
Tottenham 1-2 Man City
West Brom 1-1 Stoke
Man Utd 2-0 Arsenal


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Fixtures for Week 3:

Aston Villa 2-0 Wolverhampton
Wigan 1-1 QPR
Blackburn 1-3 Everton
Chelsea 4-0 Norwich
Swansea 0-1 Sunderland
Liverpool 2-1 Bolton
Newcastle 0-0 Fulham
Tottenham 0-2 Man City
West Brom 2-1 Stoke
Man Utd 3-2 Arsenal


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

Aston Villa 1-1 Wolverhampton
Wigan 1-0 QPR
Blackburn 1-1 Everton
Chelsea 3-0 Norwich
Swansea 0-2 Sunderland
Liverpool 2-1 Bolton
Newcastle 2-0 Fulham
Tottenham 0-2 Man City
West Brom 2-2 Stoke
Man Utd 2-0 Arsenal


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Fixtures for Week 3:

Aston Villa 2-1 Wolverhampton
Wigan 1-1 QPR
Blackburn 0-1 Everton
Chelsea 3-0 Norwich
Swansea 1-2 Sunderland
Liverpool 3-1 Bolton
Newcastle 2-0 Fulham
Tottenham 1-3 Man City
West Brom 2-2 Stoke
Man Utd 3-1 Arsenal


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Aston Villa 2-1 Wolverhampton
Wigan 1-1 QPR
Blackburn 0-0 Everton
Chelsea 2-0 Norwich
Swansea 0-1 Sunderland
Liverpool 3-0 Bolton
Newcastle 2-1 Fulham
Tottenham 0-3 Man City
West Brom 1-1 Stoke
Man Utd 3-0 Arsenal


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Aston Villa 1 v Wolverhampton 1
Wigan 2 v QPR 0
Blackburn 0 v Everton 0
Chelsea 3 v Norwich 0
Swansea 1 v Sunderland 2
Liverpool 2 v Bolton 1
Newcastle 3 v Fulham 2
Tottenham 0 v Man City 2
West Brom 1 v Stoke 1
Man Utd 2 v Arsenal 0


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Aston Villa 1-1 Wolverhampton
Wigan 1-2 *QPR*
Blackburn 1-1 Everton
*Chelsea* 5-0 Norwich
Swansea 1-2 *Sunderland*
*Liverpool* 2-0 Bolton
*Newcastle* 2-1 Fulham
Tottenham 2-3 *Man City*
*West Brom *2-1 Stoke
*M**an Utd* 2-1 Arsenal


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Aston Villa 1-1 Wolverhampton
Wigan 1-1 QPR
Blackburn 0-0 Everton
Chelsea 4-1 Norwich
Swansea 1-1 Sunderland
Liverpool 2-1 Bolton
Newcastle 2-0 Fulham
Tottenham 2-3 Man City
West Brom 1-1 Stoke
Man Utd 3-0 Arsenal


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Aston Villa 1-0 Wolverhampton
Wigan 0-1 QPR
Blackburn 0-0 Everton
Chelsea 3-0 Norwich
Swansea 0-1 Sunderland
Liverpool 2-1 Bolton
Newcastle 1-0 Fulham
Tottenham 1-2 Man City
West Brom 1-0 Stoke
Man Utd 3-0 Arsenal


----------



## Vanilla CokeHead (Sep 24, 2009)

6 points. WOO HOO!

Aston Villa 3 Wolverhampton 3
Wigan 2 *QPR* 3
Blackburn 1 *Everton* 4
*Chelsea* 3 Norwich 0
Swansea 1 Sunderland 1
*Liverpool* 3 Bolton 2
Newcastle 0 *Fulham* 1
*Tottenham* 3 Man City 0
West Brom 3 *Stoke* 4
Man Utd 0 *Arsenal* 3​


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Aston Villa 1-0 Wolverhampton
Wigan 2 - 2 QPR
Blackburn 0 - 1 Everton
Chelsea 4-0 Norwich
Swansea 0-2 Sunderland
Liverpool 2-0 Bolton
Newcastle 2-0 Fulham
Tottenham 1-1 Man City
West Brom 1-0 Stoke
Man Utd 3-1Arsenal


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Aston Villa* 2-1 Wolverhampton
*Wigan *2 - 1 QPR
Blackburn 0 - 1 *Everton*
*Chelsea* 3-0 Norwich
Swansea 1-2 *Sunderland*
*Liverpool *2-0 Bolton
*Newcastle 1-1 Fulham*
Tottenham 1-3 *Man City*
*West Brom 2-2 Stoke*
*Man Utd* 3-1 Arsenal


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Aston Villa 2*-1 Wolverhampton
*Wigan 1-1 QPR*
Blackburn 0-*1 Everton*
*Chelsea 2*-0 Norwich
Swansea 2-*3 Sunderland*
*Liverpool 2*-0 Bolton
*Newcastle 1*-0 Fulham
*Tottenham 2-2 Man City*
*West Brom 2*-1 Stoke
*Man Utd 1*-0 Arsenal


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

My name hasn't been updated onto the main page. Won 20 points 2nd week, didn't compete first.

Aston Villa 1-1 Wolverhampton
Wigan 0-1 *QPR*
Blackburn 1-1 Everton
*Chelsea* 4-0 Norwich
Swansea 1-2 *Sunderland*
*Liverpool* 3-1 Bolton
*Newcastle* 2-1 Fulham
Tottenham 1-2 *Man City*
*West Brom *2-0 Stoke
*Man Utd *2-0 Arsenal


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Aston Villa 0-1 Wolverhampton
Wigan 2 - 0 QPR
Blackburn 1 - 1 Everton
Chelsea 4-0 Norwich
Swansea 0-2 Sunderland
Liverpool 2-0 Bolton
Newcastle 0-0 Fulham
Tottenham 1-2 Man City
West Brom 2-1 Stoke
Man Utd 2-0 Arsenal


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Aston Villa 1 v 1 Wolverhampton
*Wigan* 2 v 0 QPR
Blackburn 1 v 1 Everton
*Chelsea*4 v 0 Norwich
Swansea 1 v 3 *Sunderland*
*Liverpool* 2 v 1 Bolton
Newcastle 0 v 0 Fulham
Tottenham 1 v 3 *Man City*
West Brom 2 v 2 Stoke
*Man Utd* 2 v 0 Arsenal


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Aston Villa 2 v Wolverhampton 1
Wigan 1 v QPR 0
Blackburn 1 v Everton 0
Chelsea 2 v Norwich 0
Swansea 0 v Sunderland 1
Liverpool 2 v Bolton 0
Newcastle 0 v Fulham 1
Tottenham 0 v Man City 2
West Brom 2 v Stoke 1
Man Utd 2 v Arsenal 0


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

*Aston Villa* 2 V 1 Wolves
Wigan 0 V 1 *QPR*
Blackburn 0 V 0 Everton
*Chelsea* 3 V 1 Norwich 
*Swansea * 2 V 0 Sunderland 
*Liverpool * 2 V 1 Bolton
Newcastle 2 V 2 Fulham 
Tottenham 1 V 1 Man City
West Brom 0 V 0 Stoke
*Man Utd * 5 V 1 Arsenal


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Aston Villa 2-1 Wolverhampton
Wigan 1-0 QPR
Blackburn 3-1 Everton
Chelsea 4-2 Norwich
Swansea 3-1 Sunderland
Liverpool 2-0 Bolton
Newcastle 1-0 Fulham
Tottenham 3-2 Man City
West Brom 1-1 Stoke
Man Utd 1-2 Arsenal


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Aston Villa* 2-1 Wolverhampton
Wigan 0 - 1 *QPR*
Blackburn 0 - 0 Everton
*Chelsea *3 - 0 Norwich
Swansea 0 - 1 *Sunderland*
*Liverpool* 1-0 Bolton
*Newcastle* 1-0 Fulham
Tottenham 1 - 2 *Man City*
West Brom 1 - 1 Stoke
*Man Utd* 2 - 0 Arsenal


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Aston Villa 1-1 Wolverhampton
Wigan 0 - 1 *QPR*
Blackburn 0 - 1 *Everton*
*Chelsea* 2 - 0 Norwich
Swansea 0 - 1 *Sunderland*
*Liverpool* 2-0 Bolton
Newcastle 0-0 Fulham
Tottenham 1 - 2 *Man City*
West Brom 1 - 1 Stoke
*Man Utd* 2 - 0 Arsenal


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

*Aston Villa* 1 - 0 Wolverhampton
Wigan 0 - 1 *QPR*
Blackburn 1 - 2 *Everton*
*Chelsea* 3 - 0 Norwich
*Swansea 1 - 1 Sunderland*
*Liverpool* 2-1 Bolton
*Newcastle 1 - 1 Fulham*
Tottenham 1 - 2 *Man City*
*West Brom* 2 - 1 Stoke
*Man Utd* 3 - 1 Arsenal


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Aston Villa 2 - 1 Wolverhampton
Wigan 1 - 1 QPR
Blackburn 1 - 2 Everton
Chelsea 3 - 1 Norwich
Swansea 1 - 1 Sunderland
Liverpool 2 - 0 Bolton
Newcastle 2 - 1 Fulham
Tottenham 1 - 2 Man City
West Brom 1 - 0 Stoke
Man Utd 2 - 0 Arsenal


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Aston Villa 1-1 Wolverhampton
Wigan 1 - 1 QPR
Blackburn 1 - 0 Everton
Chelsea 4 - 0 Norwich
Swansea 1 - 1 Sunderland
Liverpool 3-1 Bolton
Newcastle 2-1 Fulham
Tottenham 2 - 2 Man City
West Brom 1 - 2 Stoke
Man Utd 3 - 0 Arsenal


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Aston Villa 2 - 2 Wolverhampton
Wigan 1 - 2 QPR
Blackburn 1 - 1 Everton
Chelsea 4 - 1 Norwich
Swansea 2 - 2 Sunderland
Liverpool 2 - 1 Bolton
Newcastle 2 - 0 Fulham
Tottenham 1 - 1 Man City
West Brom 1 - 1 Stoke
Man Utd 3 - 1 Arsenal


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Aston Villa 2 - 1 Wolves
Wigan 1 - 1 QPR
Blackburn 0 - 1 Everton
Chelsea 3 - 1 Norwich
Swansea 1 - 2 Sunderland
Liverpool 2 - 0 Bolton
Newcastle 1 - 1 Fulham
Tottenham 1 - 1 Man City
West Brom 1 - 1 Stoke
Man Utd 2 - 0 Arsenal


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Aston Villa 2-1 Wolverhampton
Wigan 1-1 QPR
Blackburn 2-1 Everton
Chelsea 5-1 Norwich
Swansea 1-0 Sunderland
Liverpool 3-1 Bolton
Newcastle 2-2 Fulham
Tottenham 2-3 Man City
West Brom 2-1 Stoke
Man Utd 3-0 Arsenal


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Hmm, shame I couldn't predict last time, when I was in Barca.

Aston Villa 3 - 1 Wolves
Wigan 2 - 2 QPR
Blackburn 0 - 1 Everton
Chelsea 3 - 0 Norwich
Swansea 0 - 2 Sunderland
Liverpool 2 - 1 Bolton
Newcastle 0 - 1 Fulham
Tottenham 3 - 1 Man City
West Brom 0 - 2 Stoke
Man Utd 3 - 1 Arsenal


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

The standings have been updated on the first post, here are the results from week 3



> *Week 3 Results*
> 
> 25 - Foreshadowed, Medo
> 
> ...


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

i predicted an Arsenal Win :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Cliffy Byro said:


> i predicted an Arsenal Win :lmao


I'd 8 2 have your predicting skills.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> I'd 8 2 have your predicting skills.


:lmao

classic


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Arsenal 3 0 Swansea
Everton 1 1 Villa
Man City 4 1 Wigan
Stoke 1 2 Liverpool
Sunderland 0 4 Chelsea
Wolves 2 2 Tottenham
Bolton 0 2 Man Utd
Norwich 1 2 West Brom
Fulham 1 0 Blackburn
QPR 1 2 Newcastle


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Arsenal 2 1 Swansea
Everton 2 1 Villa
Man City 4 0 Wigan
Stoke 1 1 Liverpool
Sunderland 1 3 Chelsea
Wolves 1 2 Tottenham
Bolton 1 3 Man Utd
Norwich 1 1 West Brom
Fulham 2 0 Blackburn
QPR 2 1 Newcastle


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Arsenal 4-0 Swansea
Everton 2-1 Villa
Man City 3-2 Wigan
Stoke 1-1 Liverpool
Sunderland 0-1 Chelsea
Wolves 1-0 Spurs
Bolton 1-1 Man Utd
Norwich 2 0 West Brom
Fulham 1 1 Blackburn
QPR 3 2 Newcastle


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Arsenal 1 0 Swansea
Everton 1 1 Villa
Man City 5 0 Wigan
Stoke 1 1 Liverpool
Sunderland 1 1 Chelsea
Wolves 1 1 Tottenham
Bolton 0 1 Man Utd
Norwich 0 2 West Brom
Fulham 1 0 Blackburn
QPR 0 1 Newcastle


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Arsenal 2 0 Swansea
Everton 1 1 Villa
Man City 4 1 Wigan
Stoke 0 0 Liverpool
Sunderland 0 1 Chelsea
Wolves 1 1 Tottenham
Bolton 1 3 Man Utd
Norwich 0 0 West Brom
Fulham 1 0 Blackburn
QPR 0 1 Newcastle


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Arsenal 3 0 Swansea
Everton 1 0 Villa
Man City 3 0 Wigan
Stoke 0 1 Liverpool
Sunderland 0 2 Chelsea
Wolves 0 0 Tottenham
Bolton 0 2 Man Utd
Norwich 0 0 West Brom
Fulham 1 1 Blackburn
QPR 2-1 Newcastle


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Arsenal 3 0 Swansea
Everton 1 1 Villa
Man City 5 0 Wigan
Stoke 0 2 Liverpool
Sunderland 1 2 Chelsea
Wolves 1 1 Tottenham
Bolton 0 2 Man Utd
Norwich 0 1 West Brom
Fulham 1 1 Blackburn
QPR 1 1 Newcastle


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Arsenal *3 - 0 Swansea
*Everton 1 - 1 Villa*
*Man City* 4 - 0 Wigan
*Stoke *2 - 1 Liverpool
Sunderland 0 - 2 *Chelsea*
*Wolves 0 - 0 Tottenham*
Bolton 0 - 2 *Man Utd*
*Norwich 0 0 West Brom*
*Fulham 1 - 1 Blackburn
QPR 1-1 Newcastle*


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Arsenal 4 - 1 Swansea
Everton 1 - 1 Villa
Man City 5 - 0 Wigan
Stoke 1 - 2 Liverpool
Sunderland 1 - 3 Chelsea
Wolves 0 - 2 Tottenham
Bolton 1 - 3 Man Utd
Norwich 1 - 1 West Brom
Fulham 2 - 1 Blackburn
QPR 1 - 2 Newcastle


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Arsenal 2-0 Swansea
Everton 2-2 Villa
Man City 4-0 Wigan
Stoke 1-1 Liverpool
Sunderland 0-2 Chelsea
Wolves 2-1 Tottenham
Bolton 1-3 Man Utd
Norwich 1-1 West Brom
Fulham 2-0 Blackburn
QPR 0-1 Newcastle


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Arsenal* 4-0 Swansea
Everton 2-2 Villa
*Man City* 6-0 Wigan
Stoke 1-1 Liverpool
Sunderland 0-3 *Chelsea*
Wolves 1-3 *Tottenham*
Bolton 1-2* Man Utd*
Norwich 1-2 *West Brom*
Fulham 1-1 Blackburn
QPR 1-1 Newcastle


----------



## Vanilla CokeHead (Sep 24, 2009)

Arsenal 2 *Swansea *4
*Everton* 4 Villa 2
Man City 1 Wigan 1
Stoke 2 Liverpool 2
*Sunderland *4 Chelsea 1
*Wolves *4 Tottenham 1
*Bolton* 3 Man Utd 1
Norwich 1 West Brom 1
Fulham 1 *Blackburn *4
QPR 1 *Newcastle *4​


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Arsenal 3-1 Swansea
Everton 0-1 Villa
Man City 3-0 Wigan
Stoke 0-1 Liverpool
Sunderland 0-1 Chelsea
Wolves 1-2 Tottenham
Bolton 1-3 Man Utd
Norwich 1-0 West Brom
Fulham 1-0 Blackburn
QPR 1-2 Newcastle


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Arsenal 3-1 Swansea 
Everton 0-1 Villa 
Man City 0-3 Wigan :side:
Stoke 0-1 Liverpool
Sunderland 999999-0 Chelsea 8*D
Wolves 1-0Tottenham 
Bolton 0-9 Man Utd 
Norwich 1-1 West Brom 
Fulham 5-1 Blackburn 
QPR 3-2 Newcastle


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

*Arsenal* 3-1 Swansea
*Everton 1-1 Villa*
*Man City* 4-0 Wigan
*Stoke 1-1 Liverpool*
Sunderland 1-2 *Chelsea*
*Wolves 1-1 Tottenham*
Bolton 0-3 *Man Utd*
Norwich 1-2 *West Brom*
*Fulham* 2-0 Blackburn
*QPR 0-0 Newcastle*


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Arsenal 2 1 Swansea
Everton 1 2 Villa
Man City 3 0 Wigan
Stoke 0 1 Liverpool
Sunderland 2 3 Chelsea
Wolves 1 2 Tottenham
Bolton 1 2 Man Utd
Norwich 1 3 West Brom
Fulham 3 0 Blackburn
QPR 0 2 Newcastle


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Arsenal 2 0 Swansea
Everton 0 2 Villa
Man City 3 0 Wigan
Stoke 0 1 Liverpool
Sunderland 0 2 Chelsea
Wolves 1 0 Tottenham
Bolton 1 3 Man Utd
Norwich 1 1 West Brom
Fulham 1 1 Blackburn
QPR 1 1 Newcastle


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

*Arsenal* 3 1 Swansea
*Everton* 2 0 Villa
Man City 1 1 Wigan
* Stoke* 2 1 Liverpool
Sunderland 0 3 *Chelsea*
Wolves 0 1 *Tottenham*
Bolton 0 4 *Man Utd*
Norwich 2 2 West Brom
*Fulham* 4 1 Blackburn
QPR 1 1 Newcastle


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Arsenal* 2 - 1 Swansea
Everton 1 - 1 Villa
*Man City* 3-0 Wigan
Stoke 0-1 *Liverpool*
Sunderland 0-1 *Chelsea*
Wolves 1-2 *Tottenham*
Bolton 0 - *4 Man Utd*
Norwich 0 - 1 *West Brom*
*Fulham* 1-0 Blackburn
QPR 1-2 *Newcastle*


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Arsenal 2 - 0 Swansea
Everton 2 - 1 Villa
Man City 4-0 Wigan
Stoke 1-1 Liverpool
Sunderland 1-3 Chelsea
Wolves 1-2 Tottenham
Bolton 0 - 2 Man Utd
Norwich 1 - 1 West Brom
Fulham 1-0 Blackburn
QPR 1-1 Newcastle


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Arsenal 3-0 Swansea
Everton 1-1 Villa
Man City 2-0 Wigan
Stoke 2-1 Liverpool
Sunderland 0-1 Chelsea
Wolves 2-3 Tottenham
Bolton 1-2 Man Utd
Norwich 3-1 West Brom
Fulham 1-1 Blackburn
QPR 1-3 Newcastle


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Arsenal 3 - 0 Swansea
Everton 1 - 1 Aston Villa
Man City 4 - 0 Wigan
Stoke 1 - 2 Liverpool
Sunderland 0 - 1 Chelsea
Wolves 1 - 2 Tottenham
Bolton 0 - 3 Man Utd
Norwich 2 - 0 West Brom
Fulham 2 - 0 Blackburn
QPR 1 - 1 Newcastle


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

> *Week 4 Results*
> 
> *31* - WWE_TNA
> 
> ...


The first post has been updated with Kiz taking the overall lead with 85 points followed by Stringer on 81 Points and WWE_TNA third with 78 Points.

*WEEK 5 FIXTURES*
Blackburn v Arsenal
Aston Villa v Newcastle
Bolton v Norwich
Everton v Wigan
Swansea v West Brom
Wolverhampton v QPR
Tottenham v Liverpool
Fulham v Man City
Sunderland v Stoke
Man Utd v Chelsea


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Blackburn 0-2 Arsenal
Aston Villa 2-0 Newcastle 
Bolton 2-1 Norwich
Everton 3-1 Wigan
Swansea 0-1 West Brom
Wolverhampton 2-1 QPR
Tottenham 2-2 Liverpool
Fulham 1-3 Man City
Sunderland 1-2 Stoke
Man Utd 2-1 Chelsea


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Blackburn 1-3 Arsenal
Aston Villa 1-1 Newcastle
Bolton 2-0 Norwich
Everton 1-0 Wigan
Swansea 1-1 West Brom
Wolverhampton 1-0 QPR
Tottenham 2-2 Liverpool
Fulham 1-3 Man City
Sunderland 1-1 Stoke
Man Utd 2-1 Chelsea


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Blackburn 0-1 Arsenal
Aston Villa 1-1 Newcastle
Bolton 2-0 Norwich
Everton 1-0 Wigan
Swansea 0-1 West Brom
Wolverhampton 1-0 QPR
Tottenham 1-1 Liverpool
Fulham 0-3 Man City
Sunderland 0-1 Stoke
Man Utd 2-0 Chelsea


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Blackburn 0 v 3 Arsenal
Aston Villa 2 v 1 Newcastle
Bolton 1 v 0 Norwich
Everton 1 v 1 Wigan
Swansea 0 v 1 West Brom
Wolverhampton 2 v 1 QPR
Tottenham 2 v 3 Liverpool
Fulham 0 v 3 Man City
Sunderland 1 v 2 Stoke
Man Utd 2 v 1 Chelsea


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Blackburn 1-2 Arsenal
Aston Villa 2-1 Newcastle
Bolton 2-0 Norwich
Everton 2-0 Wigan
Swansea 1-1 West Brom
Wolverhampton 2-1 QPR
Tottenham 2-2 Liverpool
Fulham 0-3 Man City
Sunderland 0-1 Stoke
Man Utd 2-1 Chelsea


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Blackburn 0 v Arsenal 3
Aston Villa 1 v Newcastle 1
Bolton 2 v Norwich 1
Everton 0 v Wigan 0
Swansea 1 v West Brom 2
Wolverhampton 1 v QPR 1
Tottenham 2 v Liverpool 2
Fulham 1 v Man City 3
Sunderland 1 v Stoke 1
Man Utd 2 v Chelsea 0


----------



## Vanilla CokeHead (Sep 24, 2009)

0 Points. :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

Blackburn 3 Arsenal 3
Aston Villa 1 *Newcastle* 3
*Bolton* 3 Norwich 0
*Everton* 3 Wigan 0
*Swansea* 4 West Brom 0
*Wolverhampton* 4 QPR 3
*Tottenham* 3 Liverpool 1
*Fulham* 3 Man City 1
Sunderland 0 *Stoke* 4
Man Utd 2 Chelsea 4​


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Blackburn 0-1 Arsenal
Aston Villa 2-0 Newcastle
Bolton 2-0 Norwich
Everton 1-1 Wigan
Swansea 0-2 West Brom
Wolves 2-2 QPR
Tottenham 1-1 Liverpool
Fulham 0-2 Man City
Sunderland 1-0 Stoke
Man Utd 2-0 Chelsea


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Blackburn 1 - 3 *Arsenal*
*Aston Villa 2 - 2 Newcastle*
*Bolton *2 - 1 Norwich
*Everton* 2 - 0 Wigan
*Swansea 2-2 West Brom*
*Wolves 1 - 1 QPR*
*Tottenham* 2 - 1 Liverpool
Fulham 0-2 *Man City*
Sunderland 1 - 2 *Stoke*
*Man Utd* 2-1 Chelsea


Kiz 1st, me 2nd :side: BIG BOYS COMING OUT.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Blackburn 3-2 Arsenal
Aston Villa 3-0 Newcastle
Bolton 1-0 Norwich
Everton 2-0 Wigan
Swansea 0-0 West Brom
Wolverhampton 0-1 QPR
Tottenham 3-1 Liverpool
Fulham 0-1 Man City
Sunderland 0-1 Stoke
Man Utd 2-0 Chelsea


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Blackburn 1-1 Arsenal
Aston Villa 2-1 Newcastle
Bolton 2-2 Norwich
Everton 3-1 Wigan
Swansea 1-0 West Brom
Wolverhampton 2-1 QPR
Tottenham 1-2 Liverpool
Fulham 2-4 Man City
Sunderland 1-2 Stoke
Man Utd 3-1 Chelsea


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Blackburn 1-1 Arsenal
Aston Villa 2-1 Newcastle
Bolton 2-2 Norwich
Everton 3-1 Wigan
*Swansea* 1-0 West Brom
*Wolverhampton* 2-1 QPR
Tottenham 1-2 *Liverpool*
Fulham 1-3 *Man City*
Sunderland 0-0 Stoke
*Man Utd* 2-1 Chelsea


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Blackburn 0 - 1 *Arsenal*
*Aston Villa* 2-1 Newcastle
Bolton 1 - 1 Norwich
*Everton* 1 - 0 Wigan
Swansea 0 - 1 *West Brom*
Wolverhampton 1-1 QPR
Tottenham 0-0 Liverpool
Fulham 0 -3 *Man City*
Sunderland 0-2 *Stoke*
*Man Utd* 2-1 Chelsea


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Blackburn 1 - 2 Arsenal
Aston Villa 2 - 0 Newcastle
Bolton 2 - 1 Norwich
Everton 1 - 0 Wigan
Swansea 1 - 2 West Brom
Wolverhampton 0 - 2 QPR
Tottenham 0 - 2 Liverpool
Fulham 0 - 3 Man City
Sunderland 1 - 2 Stoke
Man Utd 3-2 Chelsea


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Blackburn 0-1 Arsenal
Aston Villa 2-0 Newcastle
Bolton 2-1 Norwich
Everton 1-1 Wigan
Swansea 0-0 West Brom
Wolverhampton 3-1 QPR
Tottenham 2-1 Liverpool
Fulham 0-2 Man City
Sunderland 1-1 Stoke
Man Utd 2-1 Chelsea


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Blackburn 0-1 *Arsenal*
*Aston Villa 1-1 Newcastle*
*Bolton* 2-0 Norwich
*Everton* 2-0 Wigan
Swansea 0-1 *West Brom*
*Wolverhampton 1-1 QPR*
Tottenham 1-2 *Liverpool*
Fulham 0-4 *Man City*
Sunderland 1-2 *Stoke*
*Man Utd *1-0 Chelsea


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Blackburn 1-2* Arsenal*
*Aston Villa* 2-1 Newcastle
*Bolton* 2-0 Norwich
*Everton* 2-1 Wigan
Swansea 1-2 *West Brom*
Wolverhampton 1-1 QPR
Tottenham 2-2 Liverpool
Fulham 1-5 *Man City*
Sunderland 1-1 Stoke
Man Utd 2-2 Chelsea :side:


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Blackburn 0 - 3 Arsenal
Aston Villa 2 - 3 Newcastle
Bolton 4 - 1 Norwich
Everton 0 - 0 Wigan
Swansea 2 - 2 West Brom
Wolverhampton 0 - 1 QPR
Tottenham 1 - 2 Liverpool
Fulham 1 - 3 Man City
Sunderland 2 - 0 Stoke
Man Utd 1-2 Chelsea


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

I don't care where i finish as long as its above seb.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Blackburn 0 v 2 Arsenal
Aston Villa 1 v 1 Newcastle
Bolton 0 v 0 Norwich
Everton 1 v 0 Wigan
Swansea 0 v 0 West Brom
Wolverhampton 2 v 1 QPR
Tottenham 2 v 2 Liverpool
Fulham 1 v 4 Man City
Sunderland 2 v 2 Stoke
Man Utd 2 v 1 Chelsea


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Blackburn 0 - 2 Arsenal
Aston Villa 1 - 1 Newcastle
Bolton 1 - 0 Norwich
Everton 1 - 1 Wigan
Swansea 0 - 2 West Brom
Wolverhampton 1 - 1 QPR
Tottenham 1 - 2 Liverpool
Fulham 0 - 3 Man City
Sunderland 1 - 2 Stoke
Man Utd 3-1 Chelsea


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Blackburn 1-2 Arsenal
Aston Villa 3-2 Newcastle
Bolton 1-0 Norwich
Everton 1-0 Wigan
Swansea 1-1 West Brom
Wolves 3-1 QPR
Tottenham 1-2 Liverpool
Fulham 0-3 Man City
Sunderland 1-2 Stoke
Man Utd 2-2 Chelsea


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Blackburn 0-3 Arsenal
Aston Villa 2-1 Newcastle
Bolton 2-0 Norwich
Everton 0-1 Wigan
Swansea 0-0 West Brom
Wolverhampton 2-0 QPR
Tottenham 2-3 Liverpool
Fulham 1-2 Man City
Sunderland 1-2 Stoke
Man Utd 2-2 Chelsea


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

> *Week 5 Results*
> 
> *15* - steamed hams
> 
> ...


Not a great week for predictions in the premier league. The standings have been updated on the first post with Kiz and Stringer both in the lead with 93 Points, SN0WMAN second with 85 Points and I'm currently third with 84 Points.

*WEEK 6 FIXTURES*
Man City v Everton
Arsenal v Bolton
Chelsea v Swansea
Liverpool v Wolverhampton
Newcastle v Blackburn
West Brom v Fulham
Wigan v Tottenham
Stoke v Man Utd
QPR v Aston Villa
Norwich v Sunderland


----------



## Vanilla CokeHead (Sep 24, 2009)

9 points, that's infinity% better than last week!

My Roodesque comeback is on now bitches!

Man City 0 Everton 0
Arsenal 2 Bolton 2
Chelsea 3 *Swansea* 4
*Liverpool* 4 Wolverhampton 2
Newcastle 0 Blackburn 0
West Brom 0 *Fulham* 1
Wigan 1 *Tottenham* 4
Stoke 3 *Man Utd* 4
QPR 3 Aston Villa 3
Norwich 0 *Sunderland* 1​
Oh it's real, it's damn real.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Man City 3-1 Everton
Arsenal 2-1 Bolton
Chelsea 4-0 Swansea
Liverpool 2-0 Wolverhampton
Newcastle 1-0 Blackburn
West Brom 1-1 Fulham
Wigan 1-3 Tottenham
Stoke 1-2 Man Utd
QPR 2-1 Aston Villa
Norwich 0-0 Sunderland


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

That's what happens when you predict Arsenal and Liverpool to lose. 8*D

Man City 2-0 Everton
Arsenal 2-2 Bolton
Chelsea 4-0 Swansea
Liverpool 1-0 Wolverhampton
Newcastle 1-0 Blackburn
West Brom 1-0 Fulham
Wigan 1-3 Tottenham
Stoke 0-2 Man Utd
QPR 1-1 Aston Villa
Norwich 1-2 Sunderland


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Bloody forgot to to do this the last couple of weeks.

*Man City 5* v 1 Everton
*Arsenal 2* v 0 Bolton
*Chelsea 4* v 0 Swansea
*Liverpool 2* v 2 Wolverhampton
*Newcastle 3* v 2 Blackburn
West Brom 1 v 1 Fulham
Wigan 2 v 2 Tottenham
Stoke 2 v *4 Man Utd*
*QPR 3* v 2 Aston Villa
Norwich 0 v *1 Sunderland*


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Diet Coke said:


> 9 points, that's infinity% better than last week!
> 
> My Roodesque comeback is on now bitches!
> 
> ...


lol its not surprising you are doing badly, just looked back at your predictions and you've predicted united to lose every week :lmao



> Stoke 3 Man Utd 4
> Man Utd 2 Chelsea 4
> Bolton 3 Man Utd 1
> Man Utd 0 Arsenal 3
> ...


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

united_07 said:


> lol its not surprising you are doing badly, just looked back at your predictions and you've predicted united to lose every week :lmao


Better than predicting Arsenal to win every week.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Man City* 3 v 1 Everton
*Arsenal* 2 v 1 Bolton
*Chelsea* 6 v 0 Swansea
*Liverpool* 2 v 0 Wolverhampton
Newcastle 1 v 1 Blackburn
West Brom 0 v 1 *Fulham*
Wigan 1 v 3 *Tottenham*
Stoke 1 v 2* Man Utd*
QPR 2 v 2 Aston Villa
Norwich 1 v 2 *Sunderland*


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Man City* 2 - 1 Everton
*Arsenal * 2 - 1 Bolton
*Chelsea *3 - 1 Swansea
*Liverpool 2 - 2 Wolverhampton*
*Newcastle * 3 - 2 Blackburn
*West Brom 1 v 1 Fulham*
Wigan 1 - 4 *Tottenham*
Stoke 1 - 3 *Man Utd*
*QPR 2 - 2 Aston Villa*
Norwich 1 - 2 *Sunderland*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Man City 3 v Everton 0
Arsenal 1 v Bolton 1
Chelsea 2 v Swansea 0
Liverpool 2 v Wolverhampton 1
Newcastle 1 v Blackburn 1
West Brom 1 v Fulham 1
Wigan 0 v Tottenham 2
Stoke 1 v Man Utd 2
QPR 2 v Aston Villa 2
Norwich 0 v Sunderland 2


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Man City 3* v Everton 1
*Arsenal 2* v Bolton 0
*Chelsea 3* v Swansea 0
*Liverpool 3* v Wolverhampton 0
*Newcastle 2* v Blackburn 1
West Brom 1 v *Fulham 2*
Wigan 0 v *Tottenham 2*
Stoke 0 v Man Utd 0
QPR 1 v Aston Villa 1
Norwich 1 v *Sunderland 2*


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Can't be that hard to do better than 0 this week!

Man City 2 v Everton 0
Arsenal 1 v Bolton 1
Chelsea 3 v Swansea 1
Liverpool 2 v Wolverhampton 1
Newcastle 2 v Blackburn 0
West Brom 3 v Fulham 2
Wigan 1 v Tottenham 2
Stoke 1 v Man Utd 2
QPR 0 v Aston Villa 2
Norwich 0 v Sunderland 1


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Man City 3 - 1 Everton
Arsenal 2 - 1 Bolton
Chelsea 2 - 1 Swansea
Liverpool 3 - 0 Wolverhampton
Newcastle 2 - 0 Blackburn
West Brom 1 - 1 Fulham
Wigan 1 - 2 Tottenham
Stoke 0 - 2 Man Utd
QPR 1 - 1 Aston Villa
Norwich 1 - 1 Sunderland


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Man City 3 - 2 Everton
Arsenal 1 - 1 Bolton
Chelsea 5 - 0 Swansea
Liverpool 2 - 1 Wolverhampton
Newcastle 1 - 1 Blackburn
West Brom 0 - 1 Fulham
Wigan 1 - 3 Tottenham
Stoke 1 - 2 Man Utd
QPR 2 - 1 Aston Villa
Norwich 0 - 1 Sunderland


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I did bad last week but hopefully I regain more points this week.

Man City 3-1 Everton
Arsenal 2-1 Bolton
Chelsea 4-0 Swansea
Liverpool 3-0 Wolverhampton
Newcastle 2-1 Blackburn
West Brom 1-1 Fulham
Wigan 1-3 Tottenham
Stoke 1-2 Man Utd
QPR 3-2 Aston Villa
Norwich 1-1 Sunderland


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Man City* 2 - 0 Everton
*Arsenal* 2 -1 Bolton
*Chelsea* 1 - 0 Swansea
*Liverpool* 1 - 0 Wolverhampton
Newcastle 1 - 1 Blackburn
West Brom 0 - 1 *Fulham*
Wigan 0 - 2*Tottenham*
Stoke 0 - 3 *Man Utd*
*QPR *1 - 0 Aston Villa
*Norwich* 1 - 0 Sunderland


----------



## Emarosa (Sep 12, 2007)

Man City 4 - 0 Everton
Arsenal 2 - 3 Bolton
Chelsea 4 - 0 Swansea
Liverpool 1 - 2 Wolverhampton
Newcastle 2 - 0 Blackburn
West Brom 1 - 1 Fulham
Wigan 0 - 3 Tottenham
Stoke 0 - 3 Man Utd
QPR 0 - 2 Aston Villa
Norwich 1 - 1 Sunderland


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Man City* 3 - 0 Everton
*Arsenal* 2-1 Bolton
*Chelsea *3 - 0 Swansea
*Liverpool* 2-0 Wolverhampton
*Newcastle* 2 - 0 Blackburn
West Brom 1 - 1 Fulham
Wigan 1 - 3 *Tottenham*
Stoke 0 - 3 *Man Utd*
QPR 0 - 1 *Aston Villa*
Norwich 1 - 1 Sunderland


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

*Man City* 2 - 0 Everton
Arsenal 1 - 1 Bolton
*Chelsea* 4 - 0 Swansea
*Liverpool* 2 - 1 Wolverhampton
Newcastle 1 - 1 Blackburn
West Brom 0 - 0 Fulham
Wigan 0 - 3 *Tottenham*
Stoke 1 - 2 *Man Utd*
QPR 1 - 1 Aston Villa
Norwich 1 - 2 *Sunderland*


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Man City 3 v 1 Everton
Arsenal 1 v 0 Bolton
Chelsea 4 v 1 Swansea
Liverpool 2 v 0 Wolverhampton
Newcastle 3 v 1 Blackburn
West Brom 0 v 0 Fulham
Wigan 0 v 2 Tottenham
Stoke 0 v 1 Man Utd
QPR 2 v 2 Aston Villa
Norwich 2 v 2 Sunderland


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Man City 2 - 0 Everton
Arsenal 1 - 1 Bolton
Chelsea 2 - 0 Swansea
Liverpool 3 - 0 Wolverhampton
Newcastle 2 - 0 Blackburn
West Brom 2 - 2 Fulham
Wigan 0 - 2 Tottenham
Stoke 0 - 2 Man Utd
QPR 1 - 1 Aston Villa
Norwich 0 - 2 Sunderland


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Man City 3-1 Everton
Arsenal 2-1 Bolton
Chelsea 3-0 Swansea
Liverpool 2-2 Wolverhampton
Newcastle 3-0 Blackburn
West Brom 1-2 Fulham
Wigan 1-4 Tottenham
Stoke 1-0 Man Utd
QPR 3-2 Aston Villa
Norwich 1-1 Sunderland


If i keep predicting united to lose, then hopefully they'll keep winning.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Man City 3 - 2 Everton
Arsenal 2 - 1 Bolton
Chelsea 3 - 0 Swansea
Liverpool 3 - 1 Wolverhampton
Newcastle 2 - 2 Blackburn
West Brom 0 - 1 Fulham
Wigan 0 - 2 Tottenham
Stoke 1 - 3 Man Utd
QPR 2 - 1 Aston Villa
Norwich 3 - 1 Sunderland


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Man City 3 - 1 Everton
Arsenal 2 - 1 Bolton
Chelsea 3 - 0 Swansea
Liverpool 2 - 1 Wolverhampton
Newcastle 1 - 1 Blackburn
West Brom 1 - 1 Fulham
Wigan 0 - 2 Tottenham
Stoke 0 - 4 Man Utd
QPR 1 - 2 Aston Villa
Norwich 1 - 2 Sunderland


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Man City 2 - 0 Everton
Arsenal 1 - 1 Bolton
Chelsea 3 - 0 Swansea
Liverpool 2 - 1 Wolves
Newcastle 0 - 0 Blackburn
West Brom 1 - 1 Fulham
Wigan 0 - 3 Tottenham
Stoke 0 - 3 Man Utd
QPR 1 - 0 Aston Villa
Norwich 1 - 2 Sunderland


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Saturday, 1 October 2011
Everton 1-2 Liverpool
Aston Villa 2-0 Wigan
Blackburn 0-3 Man City
Man Utd 3-0 Norwich
Sunderland 1-1 West Brom
Wolverhampton 0-1 Newcastle
Sunday, 2 October 2011
Bolton 1-2 Chelsea
Fulham 0-0 QPR
Swansea 0-0 Stoke
Tottenham 1-1 Arsenal


STEAMED_HAMS told me to post this because hes banned


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

> *WEEK 6 RESULTS*
> 
> *30* – SN0WMAN
> 
> ...


The predictions this week were fairly good with SN0WMAN getting the best this week with 30 Points. With this he has gone to first overall in the standings with 115 Points, with Stringer and Kiz close behind on 114 and 113, respectively.


*Week 7 Fixtures*
Everton v Liverpool 
Aston Villa v Wigan 
Blackburn v Man City 
Man Utd v Norwich
Sunderland v West Brom 
Wolverhampton v Newcastle 
Bolton v Chelsea
Fulham v QPR
Swansea v Stoke
Tottenham v Arsenal


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Everton 2-2 Liverpool 
Aston Villa 2-0 Wigan 
Blackburn 1-3 Man City 
Man Utd 4-0 Norwich
Sunderland 1-1 West Brom 
Wolverhampton 1-2 Newcastle 
Bolton 0-2 Chelsea
Fulham 1-1 QPR
Swansea 0-0 Stoke
Tottenham 3-2 Arsenal
__________________


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Week 7 Fixtures*
Everton 1-1 Liverpool
Aston Villa 2-1 Wigan
Blackburn 0-4 Man City
Man Utd 3-0 Norwich
Sunderland 2-2 West Brom
Wolverhampton 1-3 Newcastle
Bolton 0-2 Chelsea
Fulham 1-1 QPR
Swansea 0-1 Stoke
Tottenham 3-2 Arsenal


----------



## Vanilla CokeHead (Sep 24, 2009)

9 points again, I'm not gonna lie. That's title winning consistency RIGHT DERE!

*Week 7* 
Everton 0 *Liverpool* 1
Aston Villa 3 *Wigan* 4
Blackburn 3 *Man City* 4
Man Utd 1 *Norwich* 2
*Sunderland* 4 West Brom 1
Wolverhampton 2 Newcastle 2
Bolton 0 Chelsea 0
Fulham 1 *QPR* 4
*Swansea* 3 Stoke 0
Tottenham 3 *Arsenal* 4​


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Everton 2-1 Liverpool
Aston Villa 3-1 Wigan
Blackburn 1-4 Man City
Man Utd 5-0 Norwich
Sunderland 2-2 West Brom
Wolverhampton 1-3 Newcastle
Bolton 1-3 Chelsea
Fulham 1-1 QPR
Swansea 2-1 Stoke
Tottenham 3-2 Arsenal


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Everton *2 - 1 Liverpool
*Aston Villa* 3-1 Wigan
Blackburn - 1 - 3 *Man City*
*Man Utd* 4 - 1 Norwich
*Sunderland 2 - 2 West Brom*
Wolves 0 - 1 *Newcastle*
Bolton 0 - 2 *Chelsea*
*Fulham 1 - 1 QPR*
*Swansea 1 - 1 Stoke*
*Tottenham 2 - 2 Arsenal*


and top? damn. would still exchange my position for arsenal's :side:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

everton 1 liverpool 1
villa 2 wigan 1
blackburn 0 man city 3
man utd 3 norwich 1
sunderland 0 west brom 1
wolves 1 newcastle 1
bolton 1 chelsea 3
fulham 1 qpr 1
swansea 0 stoke 2
tottenham 1 arsenal 1


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Everton 2-2 Liverpool
Aston Villa 2-1 Wigan
Blackburn 1-2 Man City
Man Utd 3-1 Norwich
Sunderland 2-2 West Brom
Wolverhampton 1-4 Newcastle
Bolton 2-4 Chelsea
Fulham 1-1 QPR
Swansea 2-2 Stoke
Tottenham 3-3 Arsenal


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Everton 1-2 Liverpool
Aston Villa 2-1 Wigan
Blackburn 1-3 Man City
Man Utd 3-0 Norwich
Sunderland 2-1 West Brom
Wolverhampton 1-1 Newcastle
Bolton 1-3 Chelsea
Fulham 1-1 QPR
Swansea 2-0 Stoke
Tottenham 2-0 Arsenal


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Everton 1 Liverpool 1
Villa 2 Wigan 0
Blackburn 1 Man city 3
Man utd 3 Norwich 0
Sunderland 1 west brom 1
Wolves 0 Newcastle 1
Bolton 0 chelsea 1
Fulham 1 QPR 1
Swansea 1 Stoke 0
Tottenham 3 Arsenal 2


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Everton 1 v 2 *Liverpool*
*Aston Villa* 2 v 1 Wigan
Blackburn 1 v 4 *Man City*
*Man Utd* 3 v 1 Norwich
Sunderland 0 v 1 *West Brom*
Wolverhampton 1 v 1 Newcastle
Bolton 0 v 2 *Chelsea*
Fulham 1 v 1 QPR
*Swansea* 1 v 0 Stoke
Tottenham 2 v 2 Arsenal


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Everton 2 v 2 Liverpool
Aston Villa 2 v 1 Wigan
Blackburn 1 v 3 Man City
Man Utd 3 v 0 Norwich
Sunderland 1 v 1 West Brom
Wolverhampton 1 v 3 Newcastle
Bolton 0 v 2 Chelsea
Fulham 2 v 1 QPR
Swansea 1 v 2 Stoke
Tottenham 3 v 1 Arsenal


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Everton 0 v 0 Liverpool
*Aston Villa *2 v 0 Wigan
Blackburn 1 v 3 *Man City*
*Man Utd* 2 v 1 Norwich
*Sunderland* 2 v 1 West Brom
Wolverhampton 1 v 1 Newcastle
Bolton 0 v 4* Chelsea*
*Fulham* 1 v 0 QPR
*Swansea* 2 v 1 Stoke
*Tottenham* 3 v 2 Arsenal


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Everton 1 - 1 Liverpool
*Aston Villa* 1 - 0 Wigan 
Blackburn 0 - 2 *Man City* 
*Man Utd* 3 - 0 Norwich
Sunderland 0 - 1 *West Brom *
Wolverhampton 0 - 1 *Newcastle* 
Bolton 0 - 3 *Chelsea*
Fulham 0 - 0 QPR
Swansea 0 - 2 *Stoke*
Tottenham 1 - 1 Arsenal


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Everton 1-2 Liverpool
Aston Villa 2-1 Wigan
Blackburn 0-2 Man City
Man Utd 3-0 Norwich
Sunderland 1-1 West Brom
Wolverhampton 2-2 Newcastle
Bolton 1-3 Chelsea
Fulham 1-0 QPR
Swansea 0-2 Stoke
Tottenham 1-0 Arsenal


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Everton 2-1 Liverpool
Aston Villa 2-1 Wigan
Blackburn 0-2 Man City
Man Utd 4-0 Norwich
Sunderland 2-1 West Brom
Wolverhampton 1-0 Newcastle
Bolton 1-3 Chelsea
Fulham 2-0 QPR
Swansea 1-1 Stoke
Tottenham 3-1 Arsenal


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Everton 1-1 Liverpool
Aston Villa 1-0 Wigan
Blackburn 1-3 Man City
Man Utd 5-0 Norwich
Sunderland 0-0 West Brom
Wolverhampton 1-2 Newcastle
Bolton 0-2 Chelsea
Fulham 1-1 QPR
Swansea 0-1 Stoke
Tottenham 2-1 Arsenal
.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Everton 1 - 1 Liverpool
*Aston Villa* 1 - 0 Wigan
Blackburn 0 - 2 *Man City*
*Man Utd* 3 - 0 Norwich
Sunderland 1 - 1 West Brom
*Wolverhampton* 2 - 1 Newcastle
Bolton 0 - 3 *Chelsea*
Fulham 0 - 0 QPR
Swansea 0 - 2 *Stoke*
*Tottenham *2 - 1 Arsenal


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Stylin & Profilin said:


> Everton 1 - 1 Liverpool
> *Aston Villa* 1 - 0 Wigan
> Blackburn 0 - 2 *Man City*
> *Man Utd* 3 - 0 Norwich
> ...


a bit late now as half of the matches have been played already


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm pretty sure I didn't predict today's games, so i'll just go:

Tottenham 3-2 Arsenal

Bolton 0-2 Chelsea

Swansea 0-1 Stoke

Fulham 1-2 QPR


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

There goes my lead :/

Bolton 0 - 2 Chelsea

Swansea 1 - 2 Stoke

Tottenham 3 - 3 Arsenal

Fulham 1 - 1 QPR


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

> *WEEK 7 RESULTS*
> 
> *26* - Desecrated, Foreshadowed
> 
> ...


I have taken the lead with 135 Points with Stringer close behind on 134 Points and Magsimus third on 130 Points.

*NO MORE GAMES TILL THE 15TH OF OCTOBER BECAUSE OF THE INTERNATIONAL BREAK*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

by the way I use to be Stylin & Profilin.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

If you're still runnning this BDFW here are my predictions for this week:

Saturday, 15 October 2011
Liverpool 2-2 Man Utd, 12:45 
Man City 1-0 Aston Villa, 15:00 
Norwich 0-0 Swansea, 15:00 
QPR 1-0 Blackburn, 15:00 
Stoke 1-0 Fulham, 15:00 
Wigan 1-1 Bolton, 15:00 
Chelsea 1-0 Everton, 17:30 

Sunday, 16 October 2011
West Brom 1-0 Wolverhampton, 12:00 
Arsenal 1-0 Sunderland, 13:30 
Newcastle 1-2 Tottenham, 16:00


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Saturday, 15 October 2011
Liverpool 3-2 Man Utd
Man City 2-0 Aston Villa
Norwich 0-1 Swansea
QPR 3-1 Blackburn
Stoke 3-0 Fulham
Wigan 1-2 Bolton
Chelsea 3-0 Everton

Sunday, 16 October 2011
West Brom 1-1 Wolverhampton
Arsenal 1-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 0-1 Tottenham


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Saturday, 15 October 2011
Liverpool 1-2 Man Utd, 12:45 
Man City 3-0 Aston Villa, 15:00 
Norwich 1-0 Swansea, 15:00 
QPR 1-1 Blackburn, 15:00 
Stoke 2-0 Fulham, 15:00 
Wigan 1-2 Bolton, 15:00 
Chelsea 3-1 Everton, 17:30 

Sunday, 16 October 2011
West Brom 1-1 Wolverhampton, 12:00 
Arsenal 3-1 Sunderland, 13:30 
Newcastle 1-3 Tottenham, 16:00


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Saturday, 15 October 2011
Liverpool 2-3 Man Utd
Man City 3-1 Aston Villa
Norwich 2-1 Swansea
QPR 3-1 Blackburn
Stoke 2-1 Fulham
Wigan 1-2 Bolton
Chelsea 3-2 Everton

Sunday, 16 October 2011
West Brom 1-1 Wolverhampton
Arsenal 3-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 2-2 Tottenham


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Saturday, 15 October 2011
Liverpool 1-2 *Man Utd*
*Man City* 3-1 Aston Villa
*Norwich 1-1 Swansea*
*QPR 2-2 Blackburn*
*Stoke *2-1 Fulham
*Wigan 1-1 Bolton*
*Chelsea 2-2 Everton*

Sunday, 16 October 2011
*West Brom 0-0 Wolverhampton*
*Arsenal *3-1 Sunderland
*Newcastle 2-2 Tottenham*


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Saturday, 15 October 2011
Liverpool 1-2 *Man Utd*
*Man City *1-0 Aston Villa
*Norwich* 1-0 Swansea
*QPR* 2-1 Blackburn
*Stoke 0-0 Fulham
Wigan 1-1 Bolton*
*Chelsea* 2-1 Everton

Sunday, 16 October 2011*
West Brom *1-0 Wolverhampton
*Arsenal* 2-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 0-2 *Tottenham*


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Liverpool 1-3 Man Utd
Man City 2-0 Aston Villa
Norwich 1-0 Swansea
QPR 1-1 Blackburn
Stoke 0-0 Fulham
Wigan 1-1 Bolton
Chelsea 3-1 Everton
West Brom 1-1 Wolverhampton
Arsenal 2-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 2-2 Tottenham


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Liverpool 2-2 Man Utd
Man City 2-0 Aston Villa
Norwich 1-0 Swansea
QPR 2-0 Blackburn
Stoke 2-0 Fulham
Wigan 1-1 Bolton
Chelsea 1-0 Everton
West Brom 1-1 Wolverhampton
Arsenal 1-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-2 Tottenham


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Liverpool 3-1 Man Utd
Man City 2-1 Aston Villa
Norwich 1-0 Swansea
QPR 1-1 Blackburn
Stoke 2-0 Fulham
Wigan 1-2 Bolton
Chelsea 2-0 Everton
West Brom 2-1 Wolverhampton
Arsenal 1-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 2-2 Tottenham


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Liverpool 1-2 *Man Utd*
*Man City* 3-0 Aston Villa
*Norwich* 1-0 Swansea
*QPR* 1-0 Blackburn
Stoke 1-1 Fulham
*Wigan* 1-0 Bolton
*Chelsea* 3-1 Everton
West Brom 1-2 *Wolverhampton*
*Arsenal* 2-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-1 Tottenham


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Liverpool 1-2 Man Utd
Man City 3-1 Aston Villa
Norwich 1-1 Swansea
QPR 2-0 Blackburn
Stoke 1-1 Fulham
Wigan 1-1 Bolton
Chelsea 4-1 Everton
West Brom 1-2 Wolverhampton
Arsenal 2-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-2 Tottenham


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Liverpool 2-3 Man Utd
Man City 2-0 Aston Villa
Norwich 1-1 Swansea
QPR 3-1 Blackburn
Stoke 2-0 Fulham
Wigan 0-0 Bolton
Chelsea 3-1 Everton
West Brom 2-1 Wolverhampton
Arsenal 2-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 2-1 Tottenham


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Saturday, 15 October 2011
Liverpool 1 - 1 Man Utd
*Man City *1-0 Aston Villa
Norwich 0 - 1 *Swansea*
*QPR* 2-1 Blackburn
*Stoke *2-0 Fulham
Wigan 1-1 Bolton
Chelsea 2-1 Everton

Sunday, 16 October 2011
*West Brom *1-0 Wolverhampton
*Arsenal* 2-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 0 - 1 *Tottenham*


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

Can anyone just join? If so here are my picks: 

Liverpool *1-3* Man United
Man City *2-0* Villa
Norwich *1-1* Swansea
QPR *2-0* Blackburn
Stoke *2-1* Fulham
Wigan *0-0* Bolton
Chelsea *2-2* Everton
West Brom *1-1* Wolves
Arsenal *3-0* Sunderland
Newcastle *1-1* Tottenham


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Liverpool 1-2* Man Utd*
*Man City *2-0 Aston Villa
Norwich 1-1 Swansea
QPR 0-0 Blackburn
*Stoke* 1-0 Fulham
Wigan 0-0 Bolton
*Chelsea* 3-1 Everton
*West Brom* 2-1 Wolverhampton
*Arsenal* 2-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 2-3 *Tottenham*


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Liverpool 1-0 Manchester United
Man City 2-1 Aston Villa 
Norwich 2-3 Swansea
QPR1-1 Blackburn
Stoke 3-0 Fulham
Wigan 0-0 Bolton
Chelsea 4-0 Everton
WBA 1-1 Wolves
Arsenal 2-2 Sunderland
Newcastle 0-3 Tottenham


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Jepo said:


> Can anyone just join? If so here are my picks:
> 
> Liverpool *1-3* Man United
> Man City *2-0* Villa
> ...


Anyone can join, you'd just be joining for fun though as you wouldn't get close to the standings on the first post


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Liverpool 1-2 Man United
Man City 3-0 Aston Villa
Norwich 2-1 Swansea
QPR 2-0 Blackburn
Stoke 1-1 Fulham
Wigan 0-1 Bolton
Chelsea 2-1 Everton
West Brom 1-1 Wolves
Arsenal 2-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-2 Tottenham


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Liverpool 2-2 Man United
Man City 2-0 Aston Villa
Norwich 1-1 Swansea
QPR 2-1 Blackburn
Stoke 2-0 Fulham
Wigan 1-1 Bolton
Chelsea 3-1 Everton
West Brom 2-2 Wolves
Arsenal 1-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-4 Tottenham


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Liverpool 1-2 Man United
Man City 3-0 Aston Villa
Norwich 1-0 Swansea
QPR 2-1 Blackburn
Stoke 2-1 Fulham
Wigan 2-2 Bolton
Chelsea 3-1 Everton
West Brom 2-1 Wolves
Arsenal 3-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-1 Tottenham


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Saturday, 22 October 2011
Wolverhampton 1-2 Swansea, 12:45
Aston Villa 3-0 West Brom, 15:00
Bolton 2-3 Sunderland, 15:00
Newcastle 1-0 Wigan, 15:00
Liverpool 1-1 Norwich, 17:30

Sunday, 23 October 2011
Arsenal 1-0 Stoke, 13:30
Fulham 1-0 Everton, 13:30
Man Utd 1-1 Man City, 13:30
Blackburn 1-2 Tottenham, 15:00
QPR 0-1 Chelsea, 16:00


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

> *WEEK 8 RESULTS*
> 
> *33* - Destiny
> 
> ...


Stringer has managed to take the lead with 151 points followed by three people on 150 points (Myself, Foreshadowed & united_07). At the third position is Magsimus with 149 points.

There is a small gap between the 4th placed SN0WMAN on 137 points but scores are pretty easy to catch up, as seen with the range of scores this week.

*Week 9 Fixtures*
Wolverhampton v Swansea
Aston Villa v West Brom
Bolton v Sunderland
Newcastle v Wigan
Liverpool v Norwich
Arsenal v Stoke
Fulham v Everton
Man Utd v Man City
Blackburn v Tottenham
QPR v Chelsea


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Wolverhampton 2-1 Swansea
Aston Villa 3-2 West Brom
Bolton 1-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 0-0 Wigan
Liverpool 2-0 Norwich
Arsenal 1-1 Stoke
Fulham 2-1 Everton
Man Utd 4-4 Man City
Blackburn 1-3 Tottenham
QPR 0-5 Chelsea


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Wolverhampton1 -1 Swansea
Aston Villa 1-0 West Brom
Bolton 1-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 3-0 Wigan
Liverpool 3-1 Norwich
Arsenal 2-1 Stoke
Fulham 2-2 Everton
Man Utd 1-0 Man City
Blackburn 0-2 Tottenham
QPR 1-3 Chelsea


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Wolverhampton 2-1 Swansea
Aston Villa 2-1 West Brom
Bolton 1-2 Sunderland
Newcastle 3-0 Wigan
Liverpool 3-1 Norwich
Arsenal 1-1 Stoke
Fulham 0-1 Everton
Man Utd 3-2 Man City
Blackburn 0-2 Tottenham
QPR 0-3 Chelsea

Getting close at the top.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Wolverhampton 2-1 Swansea
Aston Villa 2-0 West Brom
Bolton 1-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 2-0 Wigan
Liverpool 2-1 Norwich
Arsenal 2-1 Stoke
Fulham 1-1 Everton
Man Utd 2-2 Man City
Blackburn 0-2 Tottenham
QPR 1-3 Chelsea


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Wolverhampton 1 v 1 Swansea
Aston Villa 1 v 1 West Brom
Bolton 2 v 1 Sunderland
Newcastle 2 v 0 Wigan
Liverpool 2 v 1 Norwich
Arsenal 1 v 0 Stoke
Fulham 0 v 0 Everton
Man Utd 3 v 2 Man City
Blackburn 1 v 4 Tottenham
QPR 0 v 3 Chelsea


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

2nd place... nice.

Wolverhampton 2-2 Swansea
Aston Villa 3-1 West Brom
Bolton 2-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 3-0 Wigan
Liverpool 3-1 Norwich
Arsenal 2-1 Stoke
Fulham 1-2 Everton
Man Utd 3-2 Man City
Blackburn 1-4 Tottenham
QPR 1-3 Chelsea


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Wolverhampton 2-1 Swansea
Aston Villa 1-1 West Brom
Bolton 2-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 2-1 Wigan
Liverpool 1-0 Norwich
Arsenal 1-1 Stoke
Fulham 1-1 Everton
Man Utd 3-1 Man City
Blackburn 1-2 Tottenham
QPR 0-3 Chelsea


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh noes Stringer can't win this! 8*D


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:lmao how far i've fallen

Wolverhampton 2 v Swansea 0
Aston Villa 2 v West Brom 1
Bolton 1 v Sunderland 1
Newcastle 2 v Wigan 0
Liverpool 3 v Norwich 0
Arsenal 1 v Stoke 0
Fulham 1 v Everton 1
Man Utd 0 v Man City 2 8*D
Blackburn 0 v Tottenham 3
QPR 1 v Chelsea 3


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Wolverhampton 2-1 Swansea
Aston Villa 3-2 West Brom
Bolton 1-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 2-0 Wigan
Liverpool 3-0 Norwich
Arsenal 2-0 Stoke
Fulham 0-0 Everton
Man Utd 1-2 Man City
Blackburn 0-4 Tottenham
QPR 1-5 Chelsea


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Wolverhampton 1-0 Swansea
Aston Villa 1-0 West Brom
Bolton 2-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 3-1 Wigan
Liverpool 2-0 Norwich
Arsenal 1-0 Stoke
Fulham 1-1 Everton
Man Utd 1-1 Man City
Blackburn 0-2 Tottenham
QPR 0-2 Chelsea


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Wolverhampton 0 v 1 Swansea
Aston Villa 2 v 1 West Brom
Bolton 1 v 1 Sunderland
Newcastle 2 v 0 Wigan
Liverpool 3 v 1 Norwich
Arsenal 3 v 0 Stoke
Fulham 2 v 2 Everton
Man Utd 1 v 0 Man City
Blackburn 0 v 2 Tottenham
QPR 0 v 3 Chelsea


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Wolverhampton 2-2 Swansea*
*Aston Villa* 2-1 West Brom
*Bolton 1-1 Sunderland*
*Newcastle *3-0 Wigan
*Liverpool *2-1 Norwich
*Arsenal *3-1 Stoke
*Fulham 1-1 Everton*
*Man Utd* 2-1 Man City
Blackburn 0-3 *Tottenham*
QPR 0-4 *Chelsea*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Wolverhampton 2-2 Swansea
Aston Villa 2-1 West Brom
Bolton 1-1 Sunderland
*Newcastle* 2-1 Wigan
*Liverpool* 2-0 Norwich
*Arsenal* 3-2 Stoke
Fulham 0-1 *Everton*
Man Utd 2-2 Man City
Blackburn 0-3 *Tottenham*
QPR 0-3 *Chelsea*


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

*Wolverhampton* 2-1 Swansea
Aston Villa 1-1 West Brom
Bolton 0-0 Sunderland
*Newcastle* 2-0 Wigan
*Liverpool* 3-0 Norwich
*Arsenal* 2-1 Stoke
*Fulham* 1-0 Everton
Man Utd 1-1 Man City
Blackburn 1-4 *Tottenham*
QPR 0-2 *Chelsea*


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

Wolves 1-1 Swansea
Villa 2-0 West Brom
Bolton 1-0 Sunderland 
Newcastle 2-0 Wigan
Liverpool 2-1 Norwich
Arsenal 1-1 Stoke
Fulham 0-1 Everton
Man U 2-2 Man C
Blackburn 0-2 Tottenham
QPR 0-2 Chelsea


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Wolverhampton 0 -1* Swansea *
*Aston Villa* 1 - 0 West Brom
*Bolton* 2 - 1 Sunderland
*Newcastle* 2 - 0 Wigan
*Liverpool* 2 - 0 Norwich
Arsenal 1 - 1 Stoke
Fulham 0 - 1 *Everton*
Man Utd 1 - 1 Man City
Blackburn 0 - 3 *Tottenham*
QPR 1 - 3 *Chelsea*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Aston Villa 2-1 West Brom
Bolton 0-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 2-0 Wigan
Liverpool 3-0 Norwich
Arsenal 2-1 Stoke
Fulham 1-1 Everton
Man Utd 2-1 Man City
Blackburn 1-3 Tottenham
QPR 0-3 Chelsea


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Arsenal 1-1 Stoke
Fulham 2-1 Everton
Man Utd 3-2 Man City
Blackburn 1-2 Tottenham
QPR 1-3 Chelsea


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

> *WEEK 9 RESULTS*
> 
> *21* - steamed_hams
> 
> ...


Not a great week for predictions. Leader board has been updated on the first post with Stringer & Foreshadowed in the lead with 167 points, united_07 is in second place with 162 points and Magsimus is in third place with 161 points.

*Week 10 Fixtures*
Everton v Man Utd
Chelsea v Arsenal
Man City v Wolverhampton
Norwich v Blackburn
Sunderland v Aston Villa
Swansea v Bolton
Wigan v Fulham
West Brom v Liverpool
Tottenham v QPR
Stoke v Newcastle


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

yueaah boiii

Everton 2-3 Man Utd
Chelsea 1-0 Arsenal
Man City 4-0 Wolverhampton
Norwich 2-1 Blackburn
Sunderland 2-1 Aston Villa
Swansea 1-0 Bolton
Wigan 1-1 Fulham
West Brom 1-2 Liverpool
Tottenham 2-1 QPR
Stoke 0-1 Newcastle


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Everton 1-2 Man Utd
Chelsea 1-1 Arsenal
Man City 2-0 Wolverhampton
Norwich 2-2 Blackburn
Sunderland 3-1 Aston Villa
Swansea 0-0 Bolton
Wigan 2-1 Fulham
West Brom 0-2 Liverpool
Tottenham 4-1 QPR
Stoke 2-2 Newcastle


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Lol, I got 3, still better than the week I got 0.

*Week 10 Fixtures*

Everton 0-3 Man Utd
Chelsea 5-2 Arsenal
Man City 2-0 Wolverhampton
Norwich 1-0 Blackburn
Sunderland 0-0 Aston Villa
Swansea 2-1 Bolton
Wigan 1-1 Fulham
West Brom 2-3 Liverpool
Tottenham 3-1 QPR
Stoke 2-2 Newcastle


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Everton v *Man Utd* 2-1
Chelsea v Arsenal 1-1
*Man City* v Wolverhampton 3-1
Norwich v Blackburn 2-2
*Sunderland* v Aston Villa 1-0
Swansea v Bolton 0-0
Wigan v Fulham 1-1
West Brom v *Liverpool* 3-1
*Tottenham* v QPR 3-0
*Stoke* v Newcastle 3-2


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Everton 1-3 Man Utd
Chelsea 2-0 Arsenal
Man City 1-2 Wolverhampton
Norwich 1-0 Blackburn
Sunderland 3-0 Aston Villa
Swansea 1-1 Bolton
Wigan 1-0 Fulham
West Brom 2-2 Liverpool
Tottenham 3-0 QPR
Stoke 2-1 Newcastle


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Everton 1-3 Man Utd
Chelsea 2-2 Arsenal
Man City 4-0 Wolverhampton
Norwich 2-1 Blackburn
Sunderland 1-2 Aston Villa
Swansea 3-1 Bolton
Wigan 2-2 Fulham
West Brom 1-2 Liverpool
Tottenham 4-2 QPR
Stoke 1-1 Newcastle


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Everton 0-2 Man Utd
Chelsea 2-2 Arsenal
Man City 3-1 Wolverhampton
Norwich 1-1 Blackburn
Sunderland 1-0 Aston Villa
Swansea 1-1 Bolton
Wigan 1-1 Fulham
West Brom 1-2 Liverpool
Tottenham 2-0 QPR
Stoke 1-1 Newcastle


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Everton 1-2 Man Utd
Chelsea 3-1 Arsenal
Man City 4-0 Wolverhampton
Norwich 1-0 Blackburn
Sunderland 2-2 Aston Villa
Swansea 2-1 Bolton
Wigan 2-2 Fulham
West Brom 1-1 Liverpool
Tottenham 3-1 QPR
Stoke 1-1 Newcastle


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Everton 0 v 1 Man Utd
Chelsea 3 v 0 Arsenal
Man City 5 v 1 Wolverhampton
Norwich 1 v 1 Blackburn
Sunderland 2 v 2 Aston Villa
Swansea 0 v 0 Bolton
Wigan 0 v 0 Fulham
West Brom 1 v 2 Liverpool
Tottenham 3 v 0 QPR
Stoke 0 v 0 Newcastle


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Everton 2 v 1 Man Utd
Chelsea 3 v 1 Arsenal
Man City 4 v 0 Wolverhampton
Norwich 2 v 0 Blackburn
Sunderland 1 v 1 Aston Villa
Swansea 1 v 0 Bolton
Wigan 1 v 1 Fulham
West Brom 1 v 3 Liverpool
Tottenham 3 v 0 QPR
Stoke 2 v 1 Newcastle


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Everton 1 v 1 Man Utd
Chelsea 1 v 1 Arsenal
Man City 5 v 0 Wolverhampton
Norwich 1 v 0 Blackburn
Sunderland 1 v 1 Aston Villa
Swansea 1 v 2 Bolton
Wigan 0 v 0 Fulham
West Brom 1 v 2 Liverpool
Tottenham 3 v 1 QPR
Stoke 0 v 1 Newcastle


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Everton 2 v 2 Man Utd
*Chelsea* 2 v 1 Arsenal
*Man City* 7 v 1 Wolverhampton
Norwich 1 v 2 *Blackburn*
*Sunderland* 2 v 1 Aston Villa
*Swansea* 1 v 0 Bolton
Wigan 2 v 2 Fulham
West Brom 2 v 3 *Liverpool*
*Tottenham* 4 v 1 QPR
Stoke 1 v 1 Newcastle


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Everton 1 - 2 *Man Utd*
*Chelsea 2 - 2 Arsenal*
*Man City* 5 - 1 Wolverhampton
*Norwich 1 - 1 Blackburn*
*Sunderland 2 - 2 Aston Villa*
*Swansea* 2 - 0 Bolton
Wigan 1 - 2 *Fulham*
West Brom 2 - 3 *Liverpool*
*Tottenham *3 - 1 QPR
*Stoke 1 - 1 Newcastle*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Everton 1 - 3 *Man Utd*
*Chelsea *2 - 1 Arsenal
*Man City* 3 - 0 Wolverhampton
Norwich 1 - 1 Blackburn
Sunderland 1 - 1 Aston Villa
*Swansea* 2 - 1 Bolton
Wigan 0 - 0 Fulham
West Brom 1 - 2 *Liverpool*
*Tottenham* 2 - 0 QPR
Stoke 0 - 1 *Newcastle*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Everton 0-1 Man Utd
Chelsea 1-1 Arsenal
Man City 4-1 Wolverhampton
Norwich 2-1 Blackburn
Sunderland 1-0 Aston Villa
Swansea 1-1 Bolton
Wigan 1-1 Fulham
West Brom 0-2 Liverpool
Tottenham 3-0 QPR
Stoke 2-1 Newcastle


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Everton 1 v 3 Man Utd
Chelsea 1 v 2 Arsenal
Man City 5 v 1 Wolverhampton
Norwich 2 v 0 Blackburn
Sunderland 1 v 1 Aston Villa
Swansea 2 v 1 Bolton
Wigan 0 v 1 Fulham
West Brom 1 v 1 Liverpool
Tottenham 3 v 0 QPR
Stoke 1 v 2 Newcastle


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Everton 1-2 Man Utd
Chelsea 3-1 Arsenal
Man City 5-1 Wolverhampton
Norwich 2-2 Blackburn
Sunderland 1-2 Aston Villa
Swansea 2-1 Bolton
Wigan 1-2 Fulham
West Brom 1-2 Liverpool
Tottenham 4-1 QPR
Stoke 1-1 Newcastle


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Everton 1-3 Man Utd
Chelsea 2-1 Arsenal
Man City 4-0 Wolverhampton
Norwich 2-1 Blackburn
Sunderland 1-2 Aston Villa
Swansea 1-0 Bolton
Wigan 1-1 Fulham
West Brom 2-2 Liverpool
Tottenham 3-0 QPR
Stoke 1-1 Newcastle


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Everton 0-1 *Man Utd*
*Chelsea* 2-1 Arsenal
*Man City* 4-0 Wolverhampton
Norwich 1-2 *Blackburn*
Sunderland 1-1 Aston Villa
Swansea 1-2 *Bolton*
Wigan 0-1 *Fulham*
West Brom 1-2 *Liverpool*
*Tottenham* 2-0 QPR
Stoke 0-0 Newcastle


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

points gonna be updated?


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

My predictions for this week:

Saturday, 5 November 2011

Newcastle 2-1 Everton
Arsenal 1-0 West Brom
Aston Villa 3-0 Norwich
Blackburn 1-2 Chelsea
Liverpool 1-0 Swansea
Man Utd 2-1 Sunderland
QPR 0-3 Man City

Sunday, 6 November 2011

Wolverhampton 1-2 Wigan
Bolton 1-0 Stoke
Fulham 1-2 Tottenham


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Saturday, 5 November 2011

Newcastle 1-1 Everton
Arsenal 2-0 West Brom
Aston Villa 2-1 Norwich
Blackburn 0-2 Chelsea
Liverpool 3-0 Swansea
Man Utd 3-0 Sunderland
QPR 1-3 Man City

Sunday, 6 November 2011

Wolverhampton 2-1 Wigan
Bolton 0-1 Stoke
Fulham 0-1 Tottenham


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Saturday, 5 November 2011

Newcastle 2-1 Everton
Arsenal 3-1 West Brom
Aston Villa 1-0 Norwich
Blackburn 0-2 Chelsea
Liverpool 2-1 Swansea
Man Utd 2-0 Sunderland
QPR 1-3 Man City

Sunday, 6 November 2011

Wolverhampton 1-1 Wigan
Bolton 0-0 Stoke
Fulham 1-2 Tottenham


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Newcastle 1-1 Everton
Arsenal 3-1 West Brom
Aston Villa 1-1 Norwich
Blackburn 0-3 Chelsea
Liverpool 2-0 Swansea
Man Utd 3-1 Sunderland
QPR 1-5 Man City
Wolverhampton 1-1 Wigan
Bolton 1-1 Stoke
Fulham 1-3 Tottenham


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Newcastle 3-1 Everton
Arsenal 2-1 West Brom
Aston Villa 1-1 Norwich
Blackburn 2-3 Chelsea
Liverpool 2-1 Swansea
Man Utd 2-0 Sunderland
QPR 0-3 Man City
Wolverhampton 2-1 Wigan
Bolton 1-1 Stoke
Fulham 0-1 Tottenham


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Saturday, 5 November 2011

Newcastle 2-1 Everton
Arsenal 3-0 West Brom
Aston Villa 1-1 Norwich
Blackburn 1-2 Chelsea
Liverpool 2-0 Swansea
Man Utd 2-0 Sunderland
QPR 1-4 Man City

Sunday, 6 November 2011

Wolverhampton 1-1 Wigan
Bolton 1-0 Stoke
Fulham 1-2 Tottenham


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Saturday, 5 November 2011

Newcastle 2-2 Everton
Arsenal 1-1 West Brom
Aston Villa 2-0 Norwich
Blackburn 1-3 Chelsea
Liverpool 3-1 Swansea
Man Utd 2-1 Sunderland
QPR 1-2 Man City

Sunday, 6 November 2011

Wolverhampton 0-0 Wigan
Bolton 1-0 Stoke
Fulham 2-3 Tottenham


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Busy at the moment with assignments and exams so everyone make their predictions and I'll update the points at the end of the next round of fixtures.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Saturday, 5 November 2011

Newcastle 2-1 Everton
Arsenal 3-1 West Brom
Aston Villa 3-1 Norwich
Blackburn 1-2 Chelsea
Liverpool 3-1 Swansea
Man Utd 3-0 Sunderland
QPR 0-4 Man City

Sunday, 6 November 2011

Wolverhampton 1-1 Wigan
Bolton 1-0 Stoke
Fulham 2-3 Tottenham


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Saturday, 5 November 2011

Newcastle 1-0 Everton
Arsenal 2-1 West Brom
Aston Villa 2-1 Norwich
Blackburn 0-2 Chelsea
Liverpool 2-0 Swansea
Man Utd 2-0 Sunderland
QPR 0-3 Man City

Sunday, 6 November 2011

Wolverhampton 2-0 Wigan
Bolton 1-0 Stoke
Fulham 0-2 Tottenham


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Saturday, 5 November 2011

Newcastle 1-1 Everton
Arsenal 2-0 West Brom
Aston Villa 2-2 Norwich
Blackburn 0-2 Chelsea
Liverpool 4-0 Swansea
Man Utd 2-1 Sunderland
QPR 0-3 Man City

Sunday, 6 November 2011

Wolverhampton 0-0 Wigan
Bolton 2-1 Stoke
Fulham 0-2 Tottenham


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Saturday, 5 November 2011

Newcastle 1-1 Everton
*Arsenal *3-1 West Brom
*Aston Villa* 2-1 Norwich
Blackburn 1-3 *Chelsea*
*Liverpool* 2-0 Swansea
*Man Utd* 2-1 Sunderland
QPR 0-5 *Man City*

Sunday, 6 November 2011

*Wolverhampton* 1-0 Wigan
*Bolton* 2-1 Stoke
Fulham 0-2 *Tottenham*


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

*Newcastle* 2-1 Everton
*Arsenal* 3-0 West Brom
Villa 1-1 Norwich
Blackburn 1-2 *Chelsea*
*Liverpool *1-0 Swansea
*Man Utd* 3-1 Sunderland
QPR 0-4 *Man City*
Wolves 0-0 Wigan
Bolton 0-1 *Stoke*
Fulham 1-3 *Tottenham*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Newcastle* 2-1 Everton
*Arsenal* 3-2 West Brom
*Aston Villa* 3-1 Norwich
Blackburn 0-2 *Chelsea*
*Liverpool* 3-1 Swansea
*Man Utd *3-1 Sunderland
QPR 0-3 *Man City*

Sunday, 6 November 2011

Wolverhampton 1-1 Wigan
Bolton 1-1 Stoke
Fulham1-2 *Tottenham*


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Newcastle 3-2 Everton
Arsenal 4-0 West Brom
Aston Villa 2 - 0 Norwich
Blackburn 1-1 Chelsea
Liverpool 2-0 Swansea
Man UTD 3-0 Sunderland
QPR 1- 1 Man City
Wolves 2-2 Wigan
Bolton 0-1 Stoke
Fulham 0-0 Tottenham


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Saturday, 5 November 2011

*Newcastle* 2 - 1 Everton
*Arsenal *2 - 0 West Brom
*Aston Villa* 2-0 Norwich
Blackburn 1-3 *Chelsea*
*Liverpool *2-0 Swansea
*Man Utd *2-0 Sunderland
QPR 1-3* Man City*

Sunday, 6 November 2011

Wolverhampton 0-0 Wigan
Bolton 0-1 *Stoke*
Fulham 1-2 *Tottenham*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Saturday, 5 November 2011

Newcastle 2-1 Everton
Arsenal 3-0 West Brom
Aston Villa 2-1 Norwich
Blackburn 1-4 Chelsea
Liverpool 3-0 Swansea
Man Utd 2-0 Sunderland
QPR 0-2 Man City

Sunday, 6 November 2011

Wolverhampton 1-0 Wigan
Bolton 1-1 Stoke
Fulham 1-1 Tottenham


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Newcastle 1-1 Everton
*Arsenal* 3-1 West Brom
*Aston Villa* 2-0 Norwich
Blackburn 0-2 *Chelsea*
*Liverpool* 2-0 Swansea
*Man Utd* 3-1 Sunderland
QPR 0-2 *Man City*

Sunday, 6 November 2011

*Wolverhampton *2-1 Wigan
Bolton 0-0 Stoke
Fulham 0-1 *Tottenham*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Newcastle 2-1 Everton
Arsenal 3-1 West Brom
Aston Villa 1-0 Norwich
Blackburn 0-3 Chelsea
Liverpool 2-1 Swansea
Man Utd 3-0 Sunderland
QPR 0-3 Man City
Wolverhampton 1-1 Wigan
Bolton 0-0 Stoke
Fulham 0-2 Tottenham


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Saturday, 5 November 2011

*Newcastle* 2-1 Everton
*Arsenal* 2-0 West Brom
*Aston Villa* 2-1 Norwich
Blackburn 1-3 *Chelsea*
*Liverpool *2-1 Swansea
*Man Utd* 3-1 Sunderland
QPR 0-3 *Man City*

Sunday, 6 November 2011

*Wolverhampton 1-1 Wigan*
*Bolton 1-1 Stoke
*Fulham 1-2 *Tottenham*


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Sorry about the late updates, I've had exams and assignment to do which took up most of my time last week. Scores have been updated on the first post with D'Angelo (formerly known as Stringer) with a good lead of 217 points. In second place is Foreshadowed who sits on 207 points with myself and united_07 closely behind on 200 and 199 points respectively. 

No games till the 19th of November due to the international games, so i'll post the week 12 fixtures at the start of next week.



> *WEEK 10 RESULTS*
> 
> *27* - D'Angelo
> 
> ...





> *WEEK 11 RESULTS*
> 
> *27* - Desecrated
> 
> ...


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

*WEEK 12 FIXTURES:*

Norwich v Arsenal
Everton v Wolverhampton
Man City v Newcastle
Stoke v QPR
Sunderland v Fulham
West Brom v Bolton
Wigan v Blackburn
Swansea v Man Utd
Chelsea v Liverpool
Tottenham v Aston Villa


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Norwich 0-3 Arsenal
Everton 0-0 Wolverhampton
Man City 2-1 Newcastle
Stoke 1-1 QPR
Sunderland 1-3 Fulham
West Brom 1-0 Bolton
Wigan 0-0 Blackburn
Swansea 1-2 Man Utd
Chelsea 3-3 Liverpool
Tottenham 2-0 Aston Villa


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Norwich 1-2 Arsenal
Everton 1-0 Wolverhampton
Man City 1-0 Newcastle
Stoke 2-1 QPR
Sunderland 1-1 Fulham
West Brom 0-1 Bolton
Wigan 0-1 Blackburn
Swansea 0-2 Man Utd
Chelsea 2-1 Liverpool
Tottenham 2-0 Aston Villa


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Norwich 0-2 Arsenal
Everton 1-1 Wolverhampton
Man City 2-1 Newcastle
Stoke 2-2 QPR
Sunderland 0-1 Fulham
West Brom 2-0 Bolton
Wigan 0-0 Blackburn
Swansea 0-2 Man Utd
Chelsea 3-0 Liverpool
Tottenham 2-1 Aston Villa


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Norwich 1-1 Arsenal
Everton 1-0 Wolverhampton
Man City 2-0 Newcastle
Stoke 1-0 QPR
Sunderland 1-0 Fulham
West Brom 0-1 Bolton
Wigan 1-0 Blackburn
Swansea 0-2 Man Utd
Chelsea 2-0 Liverpool
Tottenham 2-0 Aston Villa


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Norwich v *Arsenal* 1-3
*Everton *v Wolverhampton 1-0
Man City v Newcastle 0-0
Stoke v *QPR* 1-0
_Sunderland_ v Fulham 2-0
West Brom v Bolton 1-1
Wigan v *Blackburn* 3-2
Swansea v *Man Utd *2-0
*Chelsea* v Liverpool 1-0
Tottenham v Aston Villa


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Norwich 1-3 Arsenal
Everton 2-1 Wolverhampton
Man City 2-1 Newcastle
Stoke 3-1 QPR
Sunderland 2-0 Fulham
West Brom 2-0 Bolton
Wigan 1-1 Blackburn
Swansea 0-3 Man Utd
Chelsea 3-2 Liverpool
Tottenham 3-1 Aston Villa


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Norwich 1-3 Arsenal
Everton 1-0 Wolverhampton
Man City 3-1 Newcastle
Stoke 2-1 QPR
Sunderland 1-1 Fulham
West Brom 1-1 Bolton
Wigan 0-0 Blackburn
Swansea 1-2 Man Utd
Chelsea 1-0 Liverpool
Tottenham 2-1 Aston Villa


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Norwich 1-2 Arsenal
Everton 1-0 Wolverhampton
Man City 1-1 Newcastle
Stoke 2-1 QPR
Sunderland 1-1 Fulham
West Brom 0-0 Bolton
Wigan 0-0 Blackburn
Swansea 0-2 Man Utd
Chelsea 2-2 Liverpool
Tottenham 2-0 Aston Villa


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Norwich 1 v 3 Arsenal
Everton 2 v 0 Wolverhampton
Man City 3 v 1 Newcastle
Stoke 2 v 0 QPR
Sunderland 2 v 1 Fulham
West Brom 1 v 0 Bolton
Wigan 1 v 1 Blackburn
Swansea 1 v 4 Man Utd
Chelsea 1 v 1 Liverpool
Tottenham 2 v 1 Aston Villa


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Norwich 1-3 Arsenal
Everton 2-0 Wolverhampton
Man City 1-1 Newcastle
Stoke 1-0 QPR
Sunderland 2-2 Fulham
West Brom 1-1 Bolton
Wigan 1-2 Blackburn
Swansea 1-2 Man Utd
Chelsea 2-1 Liverpool
Tottenham 3-1 Aston Villa


----------



## Hyperblast (Apr 17, 2011)

Norwich 0-3 Arsenal
Everton 2-0 Wolverhampton
Man City 3-2 Newcastle
Stoke 1-1 QPR
Sunderland 2-2 Fulham
West Brom 1-1 Bolton
Wigan 1-2 Blackburn
Swansea 1-2 Man Utd
Chelsea 1-1 Liverpool
Tottenham 3-2 Aston Villa


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

Norwich 1-2 Arsenal
Everton 2-0 Wolves
Man City 3-1 Newcastle
Stoke 1-0 QPR
Sunderland 2-0 Fulham
West Brom 1-1 Bolton
Wigan 0-2 Blackburn
Swansea 0-1 Man Utd
Chelsea 2-1 Liverpool
Tottenham 3-1 Villa


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Norwich 2-3 Arsenal
Everton 1-0 Wolverhampton
Man City 1-0 Newcastle
Stoke 3-2 QPR
Sunderland 1-0 Fulham
West Brom 1-2 Bolton
Wigan 1-2 Blackburn
Swansea 0-3 Man Utd
Chelsea 1-0 Liverpool
Tottenham 1-0 Aston Villa


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Norwich 0-1 Arsenal
Everton 1-0 Wolverhampton
Man City 3-0 Newcastle
Stoke 2-1 QPR
Sunderland 1-1 Fulham
West Brom 1-2 Bolton
Wigan 2-1 Blackburn
Swansea 0-1 Man Utd
Chelsea 1-2 Liverpool
Tottenham 2-0 Aston Villa


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Norwich 1-2 Arsenal
Everton 2-0 Wolverhampton
Man City 3-1 Newcastle
Stoke 1-1 QPR
Sunderland 1-0 Fulham
West Brom 0-0 Bolton
Wigan 1-1 Blackburn
Swansea 0-4 Man Utd
Chelsea 1-2 Liverpool
Tottenham 2-1 Aston Villa


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Norwich 1-3 *Arsenal*
*Everton *2-0 Wolverhampton
*Man City* 3-1 Newcastle
*Stoke *2-1 QPR
Sunderland 1-1 *Fulham*
West Brom 1-2 *Bolton*
*Wigan 1-1 Blackburn*
Swansea 1-2 *Man Utd*
*Chelsea* 2-1 Liverpool
*Tottenham *1-0 Aston Villa


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Norwich 0-3 Arsenal
Everton 2-2 Wolverhampton
Man City 0-1 Newcastle
Stoke 2-1 QPR
Sunderland 0-0 Fulham
West Brom 2-3 Bolton
Wigan 1-1 Blackburn
Swansea 0-4 Man Utd
Chelsea 2-0 Liverpool
Tottenham 1-0 Aston Villa


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Norwich 0 - 2 Arsenal
Everton 1 - 0 Wolverhampton
Man City 2 - 1 Newcastle
Stoke 1 - 1 QPR
Sunderland 1 - 2 Fulham
West Brom 1 - 1 Bolton
Wigan 0 - 0 Blackburn
Swansea 0 - 2 Man Utd
Chelsea 1 - 1 Liverpool
Tottenham 2 - 1 Aston Villa


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Norwich 1 - 3 *Arsenal*
*Everton* 2 - 0 Wolverhampton
*Man City* 4 - 1 Newcastle
Stoke 1 - 1 QPR
*Sunderland* 2 - 1 Fulham
West Brom 1 - 2 *Bolton*
*Wigan* 1 - 0 Blackburn
Swansea 1 - 2* Man Utd*
Chelsea 2 - 2 Liverpool
*Tottenham* 3 - 1 Aston Villa


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Norwich 1-2 Arsenal
Everton 2-1 Wolverhampton
Man City 3-1 Newcastle
Stoke 1-0 QPR
Sunderland 1-1 Fulham
West Brom 0-1 Bolton
Wigan 1-1 Blackburn
Swansea 0-2 Man Utd
Chelsea 3-2 Liverpool
Tottenham 3-1 Aston Villa


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Norwich 0-2 *Arsenal*
*Everton* 1-0 Wolverhampton
*Man City* 3-1 Newcastle
Stoke 1-1 QPR
Sunderland 1-2 *Fulham*
West Brom 0-0 Bolton
Wigan 1-2 *Blackburn*
Swansea 0-2 *Man Utd*
*Chelsea* 2-0 Liverpool
*Tottenham* 3-0 Aston Villa


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Week 12 results will be done at the start of next week due to having two exams today and tomorrow, that being said here is the fixtures for week 13.

Stoke v Blackburn
Bolton v Everton
Chelsea v Wolverhampton
Man Utd v Newcastle
Norwich v QPR
Sunderland v Wigan
West Brom v Tottenham
Arsenal v Fulham
Swansea v Aston Villa
Liverpool v Man City


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Stoke 2-1 Blackburn
Bolton 0-1 Everton
Chelsea 3-0 Wolverhampton
Man Utd 2-0 Newcastle
Norwich 1-1 QPR
Sunderland 0-0 Wigan
West Brom 1-3 Tottenham
Arsenal 3-1 Fulham
Swansea 1-2 Aston Villa
Liverpool 2-3 Man City


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Stoke 1-1 Blackburn
Bolton 1-2 Everton
Chelsea 2-1 Wolverhampton
Man Utd 3-1 Newcastle
Norwich 1-1 QPR
Sunderland 1-0 Wigan
West Brom 0-2 Tottenham
Arsenal 3-0 Fulham
Swansea 2-2 Aston Villa
Liverpool 1-1 Man City


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Stoke 2-1 Blackburn
Bolton 1-2 Everton
Chelsea 3-1 Wolverhampton
Man Utd 1-2 Newcastle
Norwich 0-1 QPR
Sunderland 2-0 Wigan
West Brom 0-2 Tottenham
Arsenal 3-1 Fulham
Swansea 2-2 Aston Villa
Liverpool 2-1 Man City


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Stoke 1-1 Blackburn
Bolton 1-1 Everton
Chelsea 1-0 Wolverhampton
Man Utd 2-1 Newcastle
Norwich 1-2 QPR
Sunderland 1-1 Wigan
West Brom 0-2 Tottenham
Arsenal 2-0 Fulham
Swansea 1-2 Aston Villa
Liverpool 0-2 Man City


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Stoke 1-0 Blackburn
Bolton 1-2 Everton
Chelsea 2-0 Wolverhampton
Man Utd 1-0 Newcastle
Norwich 2-2 QPR
Sunderland 1-0 Wigan
West Brom 0-2 Tottenham
Arsenal 2-0 Fulham
Swansea 0-1 Aston Villa
Liverpool 0-2 Man City


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Stoke 2-1 Blackburn
Bolton 1-2 Everton
Chelsea 4-1 Wolverhampton
Man Utd 3-1 Newcastle
Norwich 2-1 QPR
Sunderland 1-0 Wigan
West Brom 1-3 Tottenham
Arsenal 3-1 Fulham
Swansea 2-2 Aston Villa
Liverpool 2-3 Man City


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Stoke 2-1 Blackburn
Bolton 0-1 Everton
Chelsea 2-1 Wolverhampton
Man Utd 1-1 Newcastle
Norwich 2-2 QPR
Sunderland 1-0 Wigan
West Brom 2-3 Tottenham
Arsenal 3-1 Fulham
Swansea 2-1 Aston Villa
Liverpool 1-3 Man City


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Stoke 2-0 Blackburn
Bolton 0-0 Everton
Chelsea 2-1 Wolverhampton
Man Utd 2-1 Newcastle
Norwich 2-1 QPR
Sunderland 0-0 Wigan
West Brom 0-1 Tottenham
Arsenal 3-0 Fulham
Swansea 2-2 Aston Villa
Liverpool 0-3 Man City


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

*Stoke* 2-1 Blackburn
Bolton 0-2* Everton*
*Chelsea* 2-0 Wolverhampton
*Man Utd *1-0 Newcastle
*Norwich* 2-1 QPR
*Sunderland* 1-0 Wigan
West Brom 0-2 *Tottenham*
*Arsenal* 3-1 Fulham
Swansea 1-1 Aston Villa
Liverpool 1-2 *Man City*


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Stoke 2-1 Blackburn
Bolton 0-1 Everton
Chelsea 3-0 Wolverhampton
Man Utd 3-1 Newcastle
Norwich 2-1 QPR
Sunderland 1-0 Wigan
West Brom 1-3 Tottenham
Arsenal 3-0 Fulham
Swansea 0-0 Aston Villa
Liverpool 2-3 Man City


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Stoke 2-2 Blackburn
Bolton 0-1 *Everton*
*Chelsea* 2-0 Wolverhampton
Man Utd 1-1 Newcastle
Norwich 2-3 *QPR*
*Sunderland* 1-0 Wigan
West Brom 2-3 *Tottenham*
*Arsenal* 3-1 Fulham
Swansea 0-1 *Aston Villa*
Liverpool 1-3 _*Man City*_


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Stoke 2-0 Blackburn
Bolton 1-2 Everton
Chelsea 2-0 Wolverhampton
Man Utd 1-0 Newcastle
Norwich 2-1 QPR
Sunderland 2-0 Wigan
West Brom 0-3 Tottenham
Arsenal 2-0 Fulham
Swansea 1-1 Aston Villa
Liverpool 2-2 Man City


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Stoke 1-1 Blackburn
Bolton 2-3 Everton
Chelsea 2-0 Wolverhampton
Man Utd 3-1 Newcastle
Norwich 1-2 QPR
Sunderland 1-0 Wigan
West Brom 2-3 Tottenham
Arsenal 2-0 Fulham
Swansea 1-3 Aston Villa
Liverpool 2-0 Man City


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Stoke 2-1 Blackburn
Bolton 2-2 Everton
Chelsea 2-0 Wolverhampton
Man Utd 2-0 Newcastle
Norwich 2-1 QPR
Sunderland 2-1 Wigan
West Brom 1-3 Tottenham
Arsenal 3-1 Fulham
Swansea 1-1 Aston Villa
Liverpool 2-3 Man City


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

*Stoke* 2-1 Blackburn
Bolton 0-1 *Everton*
*Chelsea* 2-0 Wolverhampton
Man Utd 1-1 Newcastle
Norwich 1-2 *QPR*
Sunderland 1-1 Wigan
West Brom 0-2 *Tottenham*
*Arsenal* 2-0 Fulham
Swansea 1-2 *Aston Villa*
Liverpool 0-0 Man City


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Stoke 2-1 Blackburn
Bolton 1-1 Everton
Chelsea 2-0 Wolverhampton
Man Utd 3-1 Newcastle
Norwich 2-1 QPR
Sunderland 1-1 Wigan
West Brom 1-3 Tottenham
Arsenal 3-0 Fulham
Swansea 0-2 Aston Villa
Liverpool 1-3 Man City


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Stoke 2 - 0 Blackburn
Bolton 0 - 1 Everton
Chelsea 1 - 0 Wolverhampton
Man Utd 1 - 1 Newcastle
Norwich 2 - 2 QPR
Sunderland 1 - 0 Wigan
West Brom 0 - 2 Tottenham
Arsenal 2 -1 Fulham
Swansea 1 - 0 Aston Villa
Liverpool 1 - 1 Man City


----------



## Hyperblast (Apr 17, 2011)

Stoke 0-1 Blackburn
Bolton 1-3 Everton
Chelsea 3-0 Wolverhampton
Man Utd 2-1 Newcastle
Norwich 1-1 QPR
Sunderland 0-0 Wigan
West Brom 0-2 Tottenham
Arsenal 3-0 Fulham
Swansea 0-3 Aston Villa
Liverpool 2-2 Man City


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

missed yesterday but...

*Swansea *2 - 1 Villa

*Liverpool 2 - 2- City*


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

> *WEEK 12 RESULTS*
> 
> *27* - Desecrated, Destiny, X-Static, Medo
> *26* - Foreshadowed
> ...





> *WEEK 13 RESULTS*
> 
> *26* - SN0WMAN
> *23* - X-Static
> ...


The standings have been updated on the first post, Foreshadowed has taken the lead with 255 points, D'Angelo second with 243 Points followed by united_07 on 239 points.

*Week 14 Fixtures*
Newcastle v Chelsea
Blackburn v Swansea
Man City v Norwich
QPR v West Brom
Tottenham v Bolton
Wigan v Arsenal
Aston Villa v Man Utd
Everton v Stoke
Wolverhampton v Sunderland
Fulham v Liverpool


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Newcastle 1-2 Chelsea
Blackburn 0-0 Swansea
Man City 4-0 Norwich
QPR 1-2 West Brom
Tottenham 3-1 Bolton
Wigan 1-2 Arsenal
Aston Villa 0-4 Man Utd
Everton 1-0 Stoke
Wolverhampton 1-0 Sunderland
Fulham 2-3 Liverpool


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Newcastle 1-2 *Chelsea*
Blackburn 0-1 *Swansea*
*Man City* 3-0 Norwich
QPR 1-1 West Brom
*Tottenham* 3-0 Bolton
Wigan 0-2 *Arsenal*
Aston Villa 0-2 *Man Utd*
*Everton* 2-1 Stoke
Wolverhampton 1-1 Sunderland
Fulham 0-0 Liverpool


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Newcastle 1-1 Chelsea
Blackburn 0-1 Swansea
Man City 2-0 Norwich
QPR 1-2 West Brom
Tottenham 2-1 Bolton
Wigan 0-2 Arsenal
Aston Villa 1-3 Man Utd
Everton 2-0 Stoke
Wolverhampton 1-0 Sunderland
Fulham 0-0 Liverpool


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Newcastle 2-2 Chelsea
Blackburn 2-1 Swansea
Man City 4-1 Norwich
QPR 2-1 West Brom
Tottenham 3-1 Bolton
Wigan 1-3 Arsenal
Aston Villa 1-3 Man Utd
Everton 2-0 Stoke
Wolverhampton 1-0 Sunderland
Fulham 2-3 Liverpool


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Newcastle 1-2 Chelsea
Blackburn 0-2 Swansea
Man City 4-0 Norwich
QPR 2-1 West Brom
Tottenham 2-0 Bolton
Wigan 0-3 Arsenal
Aston Villa 1-2 Man Utd
Everton 2-0 Stoke
Wolverhampton 1-1 Sunderland
Fulham 1-3 Liverpool


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Newcastle 1-1 Chelsea
Blackburn 0-0 Swansea
Man City 4-0 Norwich
QPR 2-1 West Brom
Tottenham 3-0 Bolton
Wigan 1-4 Arsenal
Aston Villa 2-3 Man Utd
Everton 2-1 Stoke
Wolverhampton 1-2 Sunderland
Fulham 1-1 Liverpool


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Can I join in?


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Cookie Monster said:


> Can I join in?


I'm sure you can.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Newcastle 2-1 Chelsea
Blackburn 1-1 Swansea
Man City 3-0 Norwich
QPR 2-1 West Brom
Tottenham 3-1 Bolton
Wigan 1-2 Arsenal
Aston Villa 0-1 Man Utd
Everton 2-1 Stoke
Wolverhampton 2-2 Sunderland
Fulham 1-2 Liverpool


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Newcastle 1-1 Chelsea
Blackburn 1-2 Swansea
Man City 2-0 Norwich
QPR 2-2 West Brom
Tottenham 4-1 Bolton
Wigan 0-2 Arsenal
Aston Villa 1-1 Man Utd
Everton 1-0 Stoke
Wolverhampton 1-1 Sunderland
Fulham 1-1 Liverpool


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Cookie Monster said:


> Newcastle 1-1 Chelsea
> Blackburn 1-2 Swansea
> Man City 2-0 Norwich
> QPR 2-2 West Brom
> ...


Good choice, you should continue posting in here.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Newcastle 2-1 Chelsea
Blackburn 0-1 Swansea
Man City 4-1 Norwich
QPR 2-0 West Brom
Tottenham 2-0 Bolton
Wigan 0-2 Arsenal
Aston Villa 0-1 Man Utd
Everton 1-0 Stoke
Wolverhampton 2-0 Sunderland
Fulham 2-1 Liverpool


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

steamed hams said:


> Good choice, you should continue posting in here.


I had a vision


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Newcastle 1 v 1 Chelsea
Blackburn 0 v 0 Swansea
Man City 4 v 2 Norwich
QPR 2 v 2 West Brom
Tottenham 4 v 1 Bolton
Wigan 0 v 2 Arsenal
Aston Villa 0 v 1 Man Utd
Everton 3 v 1 Stoke
Wolverhampton 0 v 0 Sunderland
Fulham 1 v 1 Liverpool


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

Newcastle 1-0 Chelsea
Blackburn 0-1 Swansea
Man City 4-1 Norwich
QPR 1-1 West Brom
Tottenham 3-0 Bolton
Wigan 0-2 Arsenal
Villa 0-1 Man United
Everton 1-0 Stoke
Wolves 1-1 Sunderland
Fulham 0-2 Liverpool


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Newcastle 0-0 Chelsea
Blackburn 0-1 *Swansea*
*Man City 4*-0 Norwich
QPR 1-1 West Brom
*Tottenham 3*-1 Bolton
Wigan 0-2 *Arsenal*
Villa 0-1 *Man United*
Everton 1-0 *Stoke*
Wolves 2-2 Sunderland
Fulham 0-2 *Liverpool*


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Newcastle 2-2 Chelsea
Blackburn 1-2 Swansea
Man City 4-1 Norwich
QPR 2-1 West Brom
Tottenham 3-0 Bolton
Wigan 0-2 Arsenal
Aston Villa 1-2 Man Utd
Everton 4-0 Stoke
Wolverhampton 1-0 Sunderland
Fulham 1-3 Liverpool


----------



## Hyperblast (Apr 17, 2011)

Newcastle 2-1 Chelsea
Blackburn 0-1 Swansea
Man City 4-1 Norwich
QPR 2-1 West Brom
Tottenham 4-0 Bolton
Wigan 1-3 Arsenal
Villa 1-2 Man United
Everton 2-0 Stoke
Wolves 1-1 Sunderland
Fulham 0-3 Liverpool


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Newcastle 1 - 0 Chelsea
Blackburn 0 - 1 Swansea
Man City 2 - 0 Norwich
QPR 1-1 West Brom
Tottenham 3 - 0 Bolton
Wigan 0 - 2 Arsenal
Aston Villa 1 - 1 Man Utd
Everton 1 - 0 Stoke
Wolverhampton 0 - 1 Sunderland
Fulham 0 - 2 Liverpool


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

You should throw in the Clasico next week as a bonus or something BDFW as it's a game everyone is interested in.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Newcastle 1 - 2 Chelsea
Blackburn 1 - 1 Swansea
Man City 3 - 0 Norwich
QPR 1-1 West Brom
Tottenham 3 - 1 Bolton
Wigan 1 - 3 Arsenal
Aston Villa 1 - 2 Man Utd
Everton 2 - 0 Stoke
Wolverhampton 1 - 1 Sunderland
Fulham 1 - 2 Liverpool


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Newcastle 2-2 Chelsea
*Blackburn 1-2 *Swansea*
*Man City* 3-0 Norwich 
*QPR *2-1 West Brom 
*Spurs *3-1 Bolton
Wigan 1-3 *Arsenal *
Villa 1-2 *Man Utd* 
*Everton *2-0 Stoke 
*Wolves *2-0 Sunderland 
Fulham 1-2 *Liverpool*


----------



## Assassin Evans (Apr 27, 2011)

I know that I'm not in your predictions competition but I thought that I'd give my predictions anyway 

Newcastle 2-1 Chelsea
Blackburn 1-1 Swansea
Man City 3-0 Norwich
QPR 2-0 West Brom
Tottenham 3-0 Bolton
Wigan 1-3 Arsenal
Villa 0-2 Man Utd
Everton 2-1 Stoke
Wolves 2-1 Sunderland
Fulham 1-3 Liverpool


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Newcastle 1-1 Chelsea
Blackburn 1-2 Swansea
Man City 3-0 Norwich
QPR 1-1 West Brom
Tottenham 3-1 Bolton
Wigan 0-2 Arsenal
Aston Villa 1-1 Man Utd
Everton 1-0 Stoke
Wolverhampton 1-0 Sunderland
Fulham 0-2 Liverpool


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Seb said:


> You should throw in the Clasico next week as a bonus or something BDFW as it's a game everyone is interested in.


(Y) Great idea, I'll do that in next weeks predictions.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Damn, forgot about this 

Everton 2 - 0 Stoke
Wolves 1 - 2 Sunderland
Fulham 0 - 2 Liverpool


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

> *WEEK 14 RESULTS*
> 
> *22* - BDFW
> *20* - Medo
> ...


After 14 rounds we see Foreshadowed build a good lead on 273 points, 13 in front of the nearest person which is D'Angelo. Below D'Angelo is myself, SN0WMAN and united_07 with only 5 points separating the four of us.

This weeks round will have 11 games which will include the El Clásico (Real Madrid vs. Barcelona).

*WEEK 15 FIXTURES*
Arsenal v Everton
Bolton v Aston Villa
Liverpool v QPR
Man Utd v Wolverhampton
Norwich v Newcastle
Swansea v Fulham
West Brom v Wigan
*EL CLÁSICO: REAL MADRID v BARCELONA*
Sunderland v Blackburn
Stoke v Tottenham
Chelsea v Man City


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Arsenal 2-1 Everton
Bolton 1-1 Aston Villa
Liverpool 3-1 QPR
Man Utd 2-0 Wolverhampton
Norwich 0-0 Newcastle
Swansea 0-1 Fulham
West Brom 2-0 Wigan
EL CLÁSICO: REAL MADRID 2-3 BARCELONA
Sunderland 3-0 Blackburn
Stoke 0-1 Tottenham
Chelsea 2-2 Man City


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Arsenal 3-1 Everton
Bolton 0-0 Aston Villa
Liverpool 2-1 QPR
Man Utd 4-0 Wolverhampton
Norwich 0-1 Newcastle
Swansea 2-1 Fulham
West Brom 1-1 Wigan
EL CLÁSICO: REAL MADRID 1-2 BARCELONA
Sunderland 2-1 Blackburn
Stoke 1-1 Tottenham
Chelsea 1-1 Man City


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Arsenal 1-1 Everton
Bolton 1-0 Aston Villa
Liverpool 1-1 QPR
Man Utd 2-1 Wolverhampton
Norwich 1-1 Newcastle
Swansea 1-2 Fulham
West Brom 1-1 Wigan
EL CLÁSICO: REAL MADRID 2-0 BARCELONA
Sunderland 1-0 Blackburn
Stoke 0-2 Tottenham
Chelsea 1-3 Man City


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Arsenal 2-1 Everton
Bolton 1-1 Aston Villa
Liverpool 1-0 QPR
Man Utd 2-0 Wolverhampton
Norwich 1-2 Newcastle
Swansea 1-0 Fulham
West Brom 2-1 Wigan
EL CLÁSICO: REAL MADRID 1-2 BARCELONA
Sunderland 2-2 Blackburn
Stoke 0-1 Tottenham
Chelsea 1-2 Man City


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

arsenal 1-0 everton
bolton 0-1 aston villa
liverpool 2-0 qpr
Man utd 1-0 wolverhampton
norwich 0-2 newcastle
swansea 1-1 fulham
west brom 2-1 Wigan
El clásico: Real madrid 3-1 Barcelona
Sunderland 1-0 blackburn
stoke 2-2 tottenham
chelsea 1-3 man city


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Arsenal 1-0 Everton
Bolton 1-1 Aston Villa
Liverpool 1-0 QPR
Man Utd 1-0 Wolverhampton
Norwich 2-2 Newcastle
Swansea 0-0 Fulham
West Brom 1-0 Wigan
EL CLÁSICO: REAL MADRID 1-1 BARCELONA
Sunderland 1-0 Blackburn
Stoke 0-2 Tottenham
Chelsea 1-2 Man City


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Arsenal 2-1 Everton
Bolton 1-1 Aston Villa
Liverpool 2-0 QPR
Man Utd 3-0 Wolverhampton
Norwich 1-2 Newcastle
Swansea 1-0 Fulham
West Brom 2-0 Wigan
EL CLÁSICO: REAL MADRID 3-3 BARCELONA
Sunderland 1-0 Blackburn
Stoke 1-3 Tottenham
Chelsea 1-2 Man City


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Arsenal 1-0 Everton
Bolton 2-1 Aston Villa
Liverpool 2-1 QPR
Man Utd 2-1 Wolverhampton
Norwich 1-1 Newcastle
Swansea 1-0 Fulham
West Brom 2-0 Wigan
EL CLÁSICO: REAL MADRID 2-3 BARCELONA
Sunderland 2-1 Blackburn
Stoke 1-2 Tottenham
Chelsea 1-3 Man City


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Arsenal* v Everton 1-0
Bolton v Aston Villa 1-1
*Liverpool* v QPR 3-0
*Man Utd *v Wolverhampton 2-0
Norwich v *Newcastle* 0-2
*Swansea *v Fulham 1-0
*West Brom* v Wigan 2-0
EL CLÁSICO: REAL MADRID v *BARCELONA* 1-2
*Sunderland* v Blackburn 1-0
Stoke v *Tottenham* 0-2
Chelsea v *Man City *0-1


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Arsenal 3-0 Everton
Bolton 0-2 Aston Villa
Liverpool 3-0 QPR
Man Utd 2-0 Wolverhampton
Norwich 1-3 Newcastle
Swansea 1-1 Fulham
West Brom 3-2 Wigan
EL CLÁSICO: REAL MADRID 1-1 BARCELONA
Sunderland 2-1 Blackburn
Stoke 0-3 Tottenham
Chelsea 2-1 Man City


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Arsenal 3-1 Everton
Bolton 1-1 Aston Villa
Liverpool 2-0 QPR
Man Utd 3-0 Wolverhampton
Norwich 1-2 Newcastle
Swansea 2-1 Fulham
West Brom 4-1 Wigan
EL CLÁSICO: REAL MADRID 2-3 BARCELONA
Sunderland 2-1 Blackburn
Stoke 1-3 Tottenham
Chelsea 2-2 Man City


----------



## Hyperblast (Apr 17, 2011)

Arsenal 3-1 Everton
Bolton 1-3 Aston Villa
Liverpool 2-1 QPR
Man Utd 2-0 Wolverhampton
Norwich 1-2 Newcastle
Swansea 1-1 Fulham
West Brom 2-2 Wigan
EL CLÁSICO: REAL MADRID 3-2 BARCELONA
Sunderland 2-1 Blackburn
Stoke 0-4 Tottenham
Chelsea 2-4 Man City


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Arsenal 1-1 Everton
Bolton 1-1 Aston Villa
Liverpool 3-0 QPR
Man Utd 3-0 Wolverhampton
Norwich 2-1 Newcastle
Swansea 1-3 Fulham
West Brom 2- 0 Wigan
EL CLÁSICO: REAL MADRID 4-3 BARCELONA
Sunderland 2-1 Blackburn
Stoke 2-2 Tottenham
Chelsea 2-3 Man City


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Arsenal 2 v 0 Everton
Bolton 0 v 0 Aston Villa
Liverpool 2 v 0 QPR
Man Utd 3 v 1 Wolverhampton
Norwich 1 v 1 Newcastle
Swansea 0 v 0 Fulham
West Brom 2 v 0 Wigan
EL CLÁSICO: REAL MADRID 1 v 1 BARCELONA
Sunderland 1 v 0 Blackburn
Stoke 0 v 2 Tottenham
Chelsea 2 v 2 Man City


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Arsenal 4-1 Everton
Bolton 1-2 Aston Villa
Liverpool 2-1 QPR
Man Utd 1-1 Wolverhampton
Norwich 1-1 Newcastle
Swansea 0-0 Fulham
West Brom 2-0 Wigan
Sunderland 3-1 Blackburn
Stoke 1-3 Tottenham
Chelsea 2-3 Man City


Madrid 2-2 Barca


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Arsenal 1-1 Everton
Bolton 0-1 *Aston Villa*
*Liverpool* 2-0 QPR
*Man Utd* 2-0 Wolverhampton
Norwich 1-2 *Newcastle*
Swansea 0-0 Fulham
*West Brom* 2-1 Wigan
EL CLÁSICO: *REAL MADRID* 2-1 BARCELONA
Sunderland 1-2 *Blackburn*
Stoke 1-3 *Tottenham*
Chelsea 2-2 Man City


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

Arsenal 2-1 Everton
Bolton 0-1 Villa
Liverpool 1-1 QPR
Man Utd 3-0 Wolves
Norwich 1-1 Newcastle
Swansea 1-0 Fulham
West Brom 2-0 Wigan

EL CLASICO: Real 1-2 Barca

Sunderland 1-0 Blackburn
Stoke 1-2 Tottenham
Chelsea 1-2 Man City


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Arsenal 2 - 1 Everton
Bolton 0 - 1 Aston Villa
Liverpool 1 - 0 QPR
Man Utd 1 - 0 Wolverhampton
Norwich 0 - 2 Newcastle
Swansea 0 - 1 Fulham
West Brom 1 - 0 Wigan
EL CLÁSICO: REAL MADRID 2 - 2 BARCELONA
Sunderland 1 - 0 Blackburn
Stoke 1 - 3 Tottenham
Chelsea 1 - 1 Man City


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Arsenal 2-0 Everton
Bolton 1-0 Aston Villa
Liverpool 2-1 QPR
Man Utd 2-0 Wolverhampton
Norwich 1-1 Newcastle
Swansea 0-1 Fulham
West Brom 2-0 Wigan
EL CLÁSICO: REAL MADRID 2-1 BARCELONA
Sunderland 1-0 Blackburn
Stoke 2-2 Tottenham
Chelsea 2-1 Man City


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Arsenal 2-0 Everton
Bolton 1-1 Aston Villa
Liverpool 2-0 QPR
Man Utd 2-1 Wolverhampton
Norwich 1-3 Newcastle
Swansea 1-1 Fulham
West Brom 2-1 Wigan
EL CLÁSICO: REAL MADRID 1-3 BARCELONA
Sunderland 2-0 Blackburn
Stoke 1-3 Tottenham
Chelsea 1-3 Man City


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Arsenal *2-1 Everton
*Bolton 1-1 Aston Villa*
*Liverpool *2-1 QPR
*Man Utd* 3-1 Wolverhampton
*Norwich 1-1 Newcastle*
*Swansea 1-1 Fulham*
*West Brom* 2-1 Wigan
EL CLÁSICO: *REAL MADRID 1-1 BARCELONA*
*Sunderland *2-0 Blackburn
Stoke 1-2 *Tottenham*
Chelsea 1-2 *Man City*


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Eh don't know if this is still happening but:

*Saturday, 17 December 2011*
Blackburn 1-1 West Brom, 15:00
Everton 2-1 Norwich, 15:00
Fulham 1-1 Bolton, 15:00
Newcastle 1-0 Swansea, 15:00
Wolverhampton 0-1 Stoke, 15:00
Wigan 0-3 Chelsea, 17:30

*Sunday, 18 December 2011*
QPR 1-2 Man Utd, 12:00
Aston Villa 2-0 Liverpool, 14:05
Tottenham 1-0 Sunderland, 15:00
Man City 1-0 Arsenal, 16:10


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Been a bit lazy with this, I'll get the results of the previous fixtures done tonight, here are the fixtures for this week.

Blackburn v West Brom
Everton v Norwich
Fulham v Bolton
Newcastle v Swansea
Wolverhampton v Stoke
Wigan v Chelsea
QPR v Man Utd
Aston Villa v Liverpool
Tottenham v Sunderland
Man City v Arsenal


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

> *WEEK 15 RESULTS*
> 
> *22* - Cookie Monster, Cliffy Byro
> *20* - united_07, Cinderella Man, Foreshadowed
> ...


Foreshadowed has a nice lead, with united_07 19 points behind and D'Angelo 21 points behind Foreshadowed.






*As there is mid-week games this week here is the fixtures for the next two rounds.*

*ROUND 16 FIXTURES*
Blackburn v West Brom
Everton v Norwich
Fulham v Bolton
Newcastle v Swansea
Wolverhampton v Stoke
Wigan v Chelsea
QPR v Man Utd
Aston Villa v Liverpool
Tottenham v Sunderland
Man City v Arsenal 


*ROUND 17 FIXTURES (MID-WEEK)*
Wolverhampton v Norwich
Blackburn v Bolton
Aston Villa v Arsenal
Man City v Stoke
Newcastle v West Brom
Everton v Swansea
Fulham v Man Utd
QPR v Sunderland
Wigan v Liverpool
Tottenham v Chelsea


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

ROUND 16 
Blackburn 0-0 West Brom
Everton 1-0 Norwich
Fulham 2-0 Bolton
Newcastle 2-1 Swansea
Wolverhampton 1-1 Stoke
Wigan 0-3 Chelsea
QPR 1-3 Man Utd
Aston Villa 0-2 Liverpool
Tottenham 1-0 Sunderland
Man City 4-3 Arsenal


ROUND 17 
Wolverhampton 0-1 Norwich
Blackburn 0-0 Bolton
Aston Villa 2-2 Arsenal
Man City 2-0 Stoke
Newcastle 2-1 West Brom
Everton 2-0 Swansea
Fulham 1-2 Man Utd
QPR 0-0 Sunderland
Wigan 0-4 Liverpool
Tottenham 2-2 Chelsea


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

ROUND 16 
Blackburn 1-1 West Brom
Everton 2-0 Norwich
Fulham 2-2 Bolton
Newcastle 2-1 Swansea
Wolverhampton 1-2 Stoke
Wigan 1-4 Chelsea
QPR 1-2 Man Utd
Aston Villa 1-2 Liverpool
Tottenham 3-1 Sunderland
Man City 2-1 Arsenal


ROUND 17 
Wolverhampton 1-1 Norwich
Blackburn 0-1 Bolton
Aston Villa 0-2 Arsenal
Man City 3-1 Stoke
Newcastle 1-0 West Brom
Everton 2-1 Swansea
Fulham 0-1 Man Utd
QPR 1-0 Sunderland
Wigan 0-2 Liverpool
Tottenham 3-2 Chelsea


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*ROUND 16* 
Blackburn 2-1 West Brom
Everton 2-0 Norwich
Fulham 2-1 Bolton
Newcastle 2-1 Swansea
Wolverhampton 1-2 Stoke
Wigan 1-3 Chelsea
QPR 0-1 Man Utd
Aston Villa 1-2 Liverpool
Tottenham 3-0 Sunderland
Man City 3-2 Arsenal


*ROUND 17 *
Wolverhampton 2-1 Norwich
Blackburn 0-1 Bolton
Aston Villa 1-1 Arsenal
Man City 3-0 Stoke
Newcastle 2-0 West Brom
Everton 2-1 Swansea
Fulham 1-1 Man Utd
QPR 1-2 Sunderland
Wigan 0-2 Liverpool
Tottenham 2-1 Chelsea


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

ROUND 16

ROUND 16 FIXTURES
Blackburn v West Brom 2-2
*Everton* v Norwich 3-1
*Fulham* v Bolton 1-0
*Newcastle *v Swansea 2-0
Wolverhampton v Stoke 1-1
Wigan v* Chelsea* 1-4
QPR v *Man Utd* 1-2
Aston Villa v *Liverpool* 1-2
*Tottenham* v Sunderland 2-0
*Man City* v Arsenal 3-2


ROUND 17 FIXTURES (MID-WEEK)
Wolverhampton v Norwich 3-3
Blackburn v *Bolton* 0-1
Aston Villa v *Arsenal* 1-2
*Man City* v Stoke 3-0
*Newcastle* v West Brom 1-0
*Everton* v Swansea 2-1
Fulham v *Man Utd* 0-1
QPR v Sunderland 0-0
Wigan v Liverpool 0-2
Tottenham v *Chelsea* 1-3


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

ROUND 16 
Blackburn 2-2 West Brom
Everton 2-1 Norwich
Fulham 3-0 Bolton
Newcastle 3-1 Swansea
Wolverhampton 2-1 Stoke
Wigan 0-4 Chelsea
QPR 1-3 Man Utd
Aston Villa 1-2 Liverpool
Tottenham 3-0 Sunderland
Man City 4-2 Arsenal


ROUND 17 
Wolverhampton 2-1 Norwich
Blackburn 1-0 Bolton
Aston Villa 2-2 Arsenal
Man City 4-1 Stoke
Newcastle 3-1 West Brom
Everton 3-1 Swansea
Fulham 1-2 Man Utd
QPR 2-0 Sunderland
Wigan 0-3 Liverpool
Tottenham 3-2 Chelsea


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Ah, I forgot there's a ridiculous amount of football on over Christmas. Fantastic.

ROUND 16 FIXTURES
Blackburn 1-0 West Brom
Everton 1-1 Norwich
Fulham 2-0 Bolton
Newcastle 2-1 Swansea
Wolverhampton 1-1 Stoke
Wigan 1-4 Chelsea
QPR 0-2 Man Utd
Aston Villa 2-2 Liverpool
Tottenham 2-1 Sunderland
Man City 3-2 Arsenal 


ROUND 17 FIXTURES (MID-WEEK)
Wolverhampton 0-0 Norwich
Blackburn 0-0 Bolton
Aston Villa 0-1 Arsenal
Man City 2-0 Stoke
Newcastle 2-1 West Brom
Everton 1-1 Swansea
Fulham 1-1 Man Utd
QPR 2-2 Sunderland
Wigan 1-2 Liverpool
Tottenham 2-1 Chelsea


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

ROUND 16 FIXTURES
Blackburn 1 - 1 West Brom
Everton 1 - 0 Norwich
Fulham 2 - 1 Bolton
Newcastle 1 - 0 Swansea
Wolverhampton 0 - 1 Stoke
Wigan 0 - 2 Chelsea
QPR 0 - 2 Man Utd
Aston Villa 1 - 1 Liverpool
Tottenham 2 - 0 Sunderland
Man City 1 - 1 Arsenal 


ROUND 17 FIXTURES (MID-WEEK)
Wolverhampton 0 - 1 Norwich
Blackburn 1 - 1 Bolton
Aston Villa 0 - 2 Arsenal
Man City 3 - 1 Stoke
Newcastle 1 - 0 West Brom
Everton 2 - 0 Swansea
Fulham 1 - 2 Man Utd
QPR 1 - 1 Sunderland
Wigan 0 - 2 Liverpool
Tottenham 1 - 1 Chelsea


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

ROUND 16
Blackburn 1-2 West Brom
Everton 1-2 Norwich
Fulham 3-0 Bolton
Newcastle 3-2 Swansea
Wolverhampton 2-1 Stoke
Wigan 0-4 Chelsea
QPR 1-3 Man Utd
Aston Villa 1-2 Liverpool
Tottenham 2-0 Sunderland
Man City 3-1 Arsenal


ROUND 17
Wolverhampton 1-1 Norwich
Blackburn 1-0 Bolton
Aston Villa 1-3 Arsenal
Man City 4-1 Stoke
Newcastle 2-2 West Brom
Everton 1-0 Swansea
Fulham 0-2 Man Utd
QPR 1-1 Sunderland
Wigan 0-2 Liverpool
Tottenham 2-2 Chelsea


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

ROUND 16
Blackburn 2-1 West Brom
Everton 1-2 Norwich
Fulham 1-1 Bolton
Newcastle 2-0 Swansea
Wolverhampton 1-1 Stoke
Wigan 0-3 Chelsea
QPR 0-2 Man Utd
Aston Villa 0-1 Liverpool
Tottenham 2-1 Sunderland
Man City 2-1 Arsenal


ROUND 17
Wolverhampton 1-1 Norwich
Blackburn 2-1 Bolton
Aston Villa 1-2 Arsenal
Man City 2-0 Stoke
Newcastle 2-0 West Brom
Everton 2-0 Swansea
Fulham 0-2 Man Utd
QPR 1-2 Sunderland
Wigan 0-2 Liverpool
Tottenham 2-2 Chelsea


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

I already predicted for RD 16

ROUND 17 FIXTURES (MID-WEEK)
Wolverhampton 1-2 Norwich
Blackburn 1-1 Bolton
Aston Villa 1-2 Arsenal
Man City 1-0 Stoke
Newcastle 1-0 West Brom
Everton 1-0 Swansea
Fulham 0-1 Man Utd
QPR 1-1 Sunderland
Wigan 0-1 Liverpool
Tottenham 3-2 Chelsea


----------



## Hyperblast (Apr 17, 2011)

ROUND 16 FIXTURES
Blackburn 2-1 West Brom
Everton 2-1 Norwich
Fulham 1-0 Bolton
Newcastle 3-1 Swansea
Wolverhampton 2-2 Stoke
Wigan 1-3 Chelsea
QPR 0-2 Man Utd
Aston Villa 1-1 Liverpool
Tottenham 3-1 Sunderland
Man City 3-4 Arsenal (I have a feeling)


ROUND 17 FIXTURES (MID-WEEK)
Wolverhampton 2-2 Norwich
Blackburn 2-0 Bolton
Aston Villa 2-3 Arsenal
Man City 4-0 Stoke
Newcastle 3-1 West Brom
Everton 2-1 Swansea
Fulham 1-3 Man Utd
QPR 2-2 Sunderland
Wigan 1-2 Liverpool
Tottenham 3-3 Chelsea


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Round 16*
Blackburn 2-1 West Brom
Everton 2-0 Norwich
Fulham 3-1 Bolton
Newcastle 2-2 Swansea
Wolverhampton 1-2 Stoke
Wigan 0-2 Chelsea
QPR 1-3 Man Utd
Aston Villa 0-1 Liverpool
Tottenham 1-1 Sunderland
Man City 2-3 Arsenal 


*Round 17*
Wolverhampton 1-0 Norwich
Blackburn 0-0 Bolton
Aston Villa 1-3 Arsenal
Man City 2-0 Stoke
Newcastle 2-0 West Brom
Everton 1-2 Swansea
Fulham 1-4 Man Utd
QPR 1-1 Sunderland
Wigan 0-3 Liverpool
Tottenham 1-1 Chelsea


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

2 home games in a week :mark:

ROUND 16 FIXTURES
Blackburn 1-1 West Brom
Everton 2-1 Norwich
Fulham 0-0 Bolton
Newcastle 3-1 Swansea
Wolverhampton 1-2 Stoke
Wigan 0-3 Chelsea
QPR 1-2 Man Utd
Aston Villa 0-2 Liverpool
Tottenham 2-0 Sunderland
Man City 2-2 Arsenal 


ROUND 17 FIXTURES (MID-WEEK)
Wolverhampton 1-2 Norwich
Blackburn 1-1 Bolton
Aston Villa 0-2 Arsenal
Man City 3-1 Stoke
Newcastle 2-0 West Brom
Everton 1-0 Swansea
Fulham 0-1 Man Utd
QPR 1-1 Sunderland
Wigan 0-2 Liverpool
Tottenham 2-2 Chelsea


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

ROUND 16 FIXTURES
Blackburn 0-1 West Brom
Everton 3-1 Norwich
Fulham 1-1 Bolton
Newcastle 2-0 Swansea
Wolverhampton 1-2 Stoke
Wigan 0-3 Chelsea
QPR 0-2 Man Utd
Aston Villa 1-2 Liverpool
Tottenham 3-0 Sunderland
Man City 2-2 Arsenal


ROUND 17 FIXTURES (MID-WEEK)
Wolverhampton 1-2 Norwich
Blackburn 1-0 Bolton
Aston Villa 1-1 Arsenal
Man City 2-0 Stoke
Newcastle 2-1 West Brom
Everton 2-0 Swansea
Fulham 0-1 Man Utd
QPR 1-1 Sunderland
Wigan 0-2 Liverpool
Tottenham 1-1 Chelsea


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

*ROUND 16 FIXTURES*

Blackburn 1-1 West Brom
*Everton* 2-1 Norwich
*Fulham* 2-1 Bolton
*Newcastle *2-0 Swansea
Wolverhampton 1-2 *Stoke*
Wigan 0-3 *Chelsea*
QPR 0-2 *Man Utd*
Aston Villa 0-1 *Liverpool*
*Tottenham *3-1 Sunderland
*Man City* 2-1 Arsenal


*ROUND 17 FIXTURES (MID-WEEK)*

Wolverhampton 0-1 *Norwich*
*Blackburn* 1-0 Bolton
Aston Villa 0-2 *Arsenal*
*Man City* 2-0 Stoke
Newcastle 1-1 West Brom
Everton 0-0 Swansea
Fulham 1-2 *Man Utd*
*QPR* 2-1 Sunderland
Wigan 1-3 *Liverpool*
Tottenham 1-2 *Chelsea*


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

ROUND 16 FIXTURES
Blackburn 0 v 0 West Brom
Everton 2 v 2 Norwich
Fulham 0 v 0 Bolton
Newcastle 1 v 0 Swansea
Wolverhampton 1 v 1 Stoke
Wigan 0 v 3 Chelsea
QPR 0 v 2 Man Utd
Aston Villa 0 v 1 Liverpool
Tottenham 3 v 1 Sunderland
Man City 2 v 1 Arsenal


ROUND 17 FIXTURES (MID-WEEK)
Wolverhampton 1 v 1 Norwich
Blackburn 2 v 2 Bolton
Aston Villa 1 v 3 Arsenal
Man City 3 v 1 Stoke
Newcastle 2 v 1 West Brom
Everton 2 v 0 Swansea
Fulham 0 v 3 Man Utd
QPR 1 v 1 Sunderland
Wigan 1 v 2 Liverpool
Tottenham 2 v 2 Chelsea


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

ROUND 16 

Blackburn 2-1 West Brom
Everton 2-0 Norwich
Fulham 2-1 Bolton
Newcastle 2-1 Swansea
Wolverhampton 1-2 Stoke
Wigan 1-3 Chelsea
QPR 1-2 Man Utd
Aston Villa 2-2 Liverpool
Tottenham 3-0 Sunderland
Man City 2-3 Arsenal


ROUND 17 

Wolverhampton 2-1 Norwich
Blackburn 1-1 Bolton
Aston Villa 1-1 Arsenal
Man City 3-0 Stoke
Newcastle 2-0 West Brom
Everton 2-1 Swansea
Fulham 1-2 Man Utd
QPR 1-2 Sunderland
Wigan 0-2 Liverpool
Tottenham 2-3 Chelsea


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

ROUND 16 FIXTURES

*Blackburn 1-1 West Brom*
*Everton * 2-1 Norwich
*Fulham *2-1 Bolton
*Newcastle *2-1 Swansea
*Wolverhampton 2-2 Stoke*
Wigan 0-3 *Chelsea*
QPR 0-2 *Man Utd*
Aston Villa 0-1 *Liverpool*
*Tottenham* 3-1 Sunderland
*Man City 2-2 Arsenal*

edit for ROUND 17

*Wolverhampton 1-1 Norwich*
*Blackburn 1-1 Bolton*
Aston Villa 0-2 *Arsenal*
*Man City* 3-1 Stoke
*Newcastle* 1-0 West Brom
*Everton 1-1 Swansea*
Fulham 1-2 *Man Utd*
QPR 1-2 *Sunderland*
Wigan 0-2 *Liverpool*
*Tottenham 2-2 Chelsea*


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

> *WEEK 16 RESULTS*
> 
> *22* - BDFW
> *21* - Jobbed_Out, Seb
> ...





> *WEEK 17 RESULTS*
> 
> *23* - Desecrated
> *22* - Cinderalla Man
> ...


As Christmas and New years are coming up, I will post a few rounds in a row.


*ROUND 18 FIXTURES (26th & 27th of DECEMBER)*
Chelsea v Fulham
Bolton v Newcastle
Liverpool v Blackburn
Man Utd v Wigan
Sunderland v Everton
West Brom v Man City
Stoke v Aston Villa
Arsenal v Wolverhampton
Swansea v QPR
Norwich v Tottenham

*ROUND 19 FIXTURES (30th of December & 1st of January)*
Liverpool v Newcastle
Man Utd v Blackburn
Arsenal v QPR
Bolton v Wolverhampton
Chelsea v Aston Villa
Norwich v Fulham
Stoke v Wigan
Swansea v Tottenham
West Brom v Everton
Sunderland v Man City

*ROUND 20 FIXTURES (2nd, 3rd & 4th of January)*
Aston Villa v Swansea
Blackburn v Stoke
QPR v Norwich
Wolverhampton v Chelsea
Fulham v Arsenal
Tottenham v West Brom
Wigan v Sunderland
Man City v Liverpool
Everton v Bolton
Newcastle v Man Utd


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

ROUND 18 FIXTURES (26th & 27th of DECEMBER)
Chelsea 1-0 Fulham
Bolton 1-1 Newcastle
Liverpool 1-0 Blackburn
Man Utd 2-0 Wigan
Sunderland 0-1 Everton
West Brom 0-2 Man City
Stoke 2-2 Aston Villa
Arsenal 2-0 Wolverhampton
Swansea 1-0 QPR
Norwich 1-2 Tottenham

ROUND 19 FIXTURES (30th of December & 1st of January)
Liverpool 1-0 Newcastle
Man Utd 2-0 Blackburn
Arsenal 2-0 QPR
Bolton 1-1 Wolverhampton
Chelsea 2-2 Aston Villa
Norwich 1-1 Fulham
Stoke 1-0 Wigan
Swansea 0-1 Tottenham
West Brom 1-1 Everton
Sunderland 0-2 Man City

ROUND 20 FIXTURES (2nd, 3rd & 4th of January)
Aston Villa 1-0 Swansea
Blackburn 1-1 Stoke
QPR 1-2 Norwich
Wolverhampton 1-2 Chelsea
Fulham 1-1 Arsenal
Tottenham 1-0 West Brom
Wigan 0-1 Sunderland
Man City 1-0 Liverpool
Everton 1-0 Bolton
Newcastle 2-3 Man Utd


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

ROUND 18 FIXTURES (26th & 27th of DECEMBER)
Chelsea 2-0 Fulham
Bolton 1-1 Newcastle
Liverpool 1-2 Blackburn
Man Utd 6-0 Wigan
Sunderland 2-1 Everton
West Brom 1-4 Man City
Stoke 1-0 Aston Villa
Arsenal 2-0 Wolverhampton
Swansea 2-0 QPR
Norwich 1-2 Tottenham

ROUND 19 FIXTURES (30th of December & 1st of January)
Liverpool 0-0 Newcastle
Man Utd 5-0 Blackburn
Arsenal 2-0 QPR
Bolton 1-1 Wolverhampton
Chelsea 2-1 Aston Villa
Norwich 2-1 Fulham
Stoke 2-0 Wigan
Swansea 0-2 Tottenham
West Brom 1-1 Everton
Sunderland 0-2 Man City

ROUND 20 FIXTURES (2nd, 3rd & 4th of January)
Aston Villa 1-0 Swansea
Blackburn 1-1 Stoke
QPR 1-0 Norwich
Wolverhampton 0-2 Chelsea
Fulham 1-2 Arsenal
Tottenham 2-1 West Brom
Wigan 1-2 Sunderland
Man City 3-1 Liverpool
Everton 2-0 Bolton
Newcastle 0-2 Man Utd


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Didn't I get 15 points for week 16? Just thought I'd check.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

ROUND 18 FIXTURES (26th & 27th of DECEMBER)
Chelsea 3 v 0 Fulham
Bolton 0 v 2 Newcastle
Liverpool 2 v 0 Blackburn
Man Utd 3 v 0 Wigan
Sunderland 1 v 1 Everton
West Brom 1 v 4 Man City
Stoke 1 v 1 Aston Villa
Arsenal 2 v 1 Wolverhampton
Swansea 0 v 0 QPR
Norwich 1 v 2 Tottenham

ROUND 19 FIXTURES (30th of December & 1st of January)
Liverpool 1 v 1 Newcastle
Man Utd 4 v 0 Blackburn
Arsenal 2 v 0 QPR
Bolton 0 v 0 Wolverhampton
Chelsea 2 v 0 Aston Villa
Norwich 1 v 0 Fulham
Stoke 1 v 1 Wigan
Swansea 0 v 1 Tottenham
West Brom 0 v 0 Everton
Sunderland 0 v 3 Man City

ROUND 20 FIXTURES (2nd, 3rd & 4th of January)
Aston Villa 1 v 1 Swansea
Blackburn 1 v 1 Stoke
QPR 0 v 0 Norwich
Wolverhampton 0 v 2 Chelsea
Fulham 1 v 3 Arsenal
Tottenham 3 v 1 West Brom
Wigan 2 v 2 Sunderland
Man City 2 v 0 Liverpool
Everton 1 v 0 Bolton
Newcastle 1 v 2 Man Utd
__________________


----------



## Hyperblast (Apr 17, 2011)

*ROUND 18 FIXTURES (26th & 27th of DECEMBER)*

*Chelsea* 3-0 Fulham
Bolton 0-2 *Newcastle*
*Liverpool* 2-1 Blackburn
*Man Utd* 3-1 Wigan
Sunderland 1-1 Everton
West Brom 1-4 *Man City*
Stoke 1-2 *Aston Villa*
*Arsenal* 3-0 Wolverhampton
Swansea 2-2 QPR
Norwich 2-3 *Tottenham
*

*ROUND 19 FIXTURES (30th of December & 1st of January)*

Liverpool 2-2 Newcastle
*Man Utd* 3-1 Blackburn
*Arsenal* 4-1 QPR
Bolton 0-1 *Wolverhampton*
*Chelsea* 3-2 Aston Villa
Norwich 1-1 Fulham
Stoke 1-2 *Wigan*
Swansea 0-2 *Tottenham*
West Brom 2-2 Everton
Sunderland 1-3 *Man City*

*ROUND 20 FIXTURES (2nd, 3rd & 4th of January)*

*Aston Villa* 2-0 Swansea
Blackburn 2-2 Stoke
QPR 0-2 *Norwich*
Wolverhampton 0-3 *Chelsea*
Fulham 1-3 *Arsenal*
*Tottenham* 4-2 West Brom
Wigan 2-2 Sunderland
*Man City* 2-1 Liverpool
*Everton* 2-0 Bolton
Newcastle 1-2 *Man Utd*


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

ROUND 18 FIXTURES (26th & 27th of DECEMBER)
Chelsea 2-0 Fulham
Bolton 1-1 Newcastle
Liverpool 3-1 Blackburn
Man Utd 4-1 Wigan
Sunderland 1-1 Everton
West Brom 1-3 Man City
Stoke 2-1 Aston Villa
Arsenal 3-0 Wolverhampton
Swansea 1-0 QPR
Norwich 1-3 Tottenham

ROUND 19 FIXTURES (30th of December & 1st of January)
Liverpool 2-0 Newcastle
Man Utd 3-0 Blackburn
Arsenal 2-0 QPR
Bolton 2-1 Wolverhampton
Chelsea 2-1 Aston Villa
Norwich 2-1 Fulham
Stoke 1-0 Wigan
Swansea 1-1 Tottenham
West Brom 1-2 Everton
Sunderland 0-3 Man City

ROUND 20 FIXTURES (2nd, 3rd & 4th of January)
Aston Villa 2-0 Swansea
Blackburn 0-1 Stoke
QPR 2-2 Norwich
Wolverhampton 1-3 Chelsea
Fulham 1-2 Arsenal
Tottenham 3-0 West Brom
Wigan 1-1 Sunderland
Man City 2-1 Liverpool
Everton 1-0 Bolton
Newcastle 0-1 Man Utd


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

ROUND 18 FIXTURES (26th & 27th of DECEMBER)
Chelsea 3-1 Fulham
Bolton 1-2 Newcastle
Liverpool 2-0 Blackburn
Man Utd 4-0 Wigan
Sunderland 2-1 Everton
West Brom 1-3 Man City
Stoke 2-1 Aston Villa
Arsenal 3-0 Wolverhampton
Swansea 2-0 QPR
Norwich 1-3 Tottenham

ROUND 19 FIXTURES (30th of December & 1st of January)
Liverpool 2-1 Newcastle
Man Utd 5-0 Blackburn
Arsenal 3-0 QPR
Bolton 2-1 Wolverhampton
Chelsea 3-1 Aston Villa
Norwich 2-1 Fulham
Stoke 2-1 Wigan
Swansea 1-4 Tottenham
West Brom 2-2 Everton
Sunderland 1-3 Man City

ROUND 20 FIXTURES (2nd, 3rd & 4th of January)
Aston Villa 1-0 Swansea
Blackburn 1-1 Stoke
QPR 3-2 Norwich
Wolverhampton 1-2 Chelsea
Fulham 1-3 Arsenal
Tottenham 3-0 West Brom
Wigan 2-1 Sunderland
Man City 3-2 Liverpool
Everton 2-0 Bolton
Newcastle 1-2 Man Utd


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

ROUND 18 FIXTURES (26th & 27th of DECEMBER)
Chelsea 3-0 Fulham
Bolton 0-1 Newcastle
Liverpool 4-1 Blackburn
Man Utd 4-0 Wigan
Sunderland 1-1 Everton
West Brom 0-2 Man City
Stoke 1-1 Aston Villa
Arsenal 3-2 Wolverhampton
Swansea 0-0 QPR
Norwich 0-3 Tottenham

ROUND 19 FIXTURES (30th of December & 1st of January)
Liverpool 1-0 Newcastle
Man Utd 2-0 Blackburn
Arsenal 2-1 QPR
Bolton 1-2 Wolverhampton
Chelsea 4-2 Aston Villa
Norwich 0-0 Fulham
Stoke 1-0 Wigan
Swansea 1-1 Tottenham
West Brom 2-2 Everton
Sunderland 0-1 Man City

ROUND 20 FIXTURES (2nd, 3rd & 4th of January)
Aston Villa 2-0 Swansea
Blackburn 1-1 Stoke
QPR 0-0 Norwich
Wolverhampton 1-3 Chelsea
Fulham 0-3 Arsenal
Tottenham 2-1 West Brom
Wigan 0-1 Sunderland
Man City 2-2 Liverpool
Everton 1-0 Bolton
Newcastle 0-1 Man Utd


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Foreshadowed said:


> Didn't I get 15 points for week 16? Just thought I'd check.


Yes you should of got 15 points, I have added the extra point to the first post.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

ROUND 18 FIXTURES (26th & 27th of DECEMBER)
*Chelsea* v Fulham 2-0
Bolton v *Newcastle* 0-1
*Liverpool* v Blackburn 2-1
*Man Utd* v Wigan 3-0
Sunderland v Everton 1-1
West Brom v *Man City* 1-4
Stoke v *Aston Villa* 0-1
*Arsenal* v Wolverhampton 2-0
Swansea v QPR 2-2
Norwich v *Tottenham* 1-3

ROUND 19 FIXTURES (30th of December & 1st of January)
*Liverpool* v Newcastle 1-0
*Man Utd* v Blackburn 1-0
*Arsenal* v QPR 1-0
Bolton v Wolverhampton 2-2
*Chelsea* v Aston Villa 2-1
*Norwich* v Fulham 3-1
Stoke v Wigan 0-0
Swansea v *Tottenham* 0-1
West Brom v *Everton* 2-3
Sunderland v *Man City* 1-2

ROUND 20 FIXTURES (2nd, 3rd & 4th of January)
*Aston Villa* v Swansea 1-0
Blackburn v *Stoke* 0-2
QPR v Norwich 1-1
Wolverhampton v *Chelsea* 1-2
Fulham v *Arsenal* 0-3
Tottenham v West Brom 1-1
*Wigan* v Sunderland 2-1
*Man City* v Liverpool 2-0
*Everton* v Bolton 1-0
Newcastle v *Man Utd* 1-2


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

ROUND 18 FIXTURES (26th & 27th of DECEMBER)
Chelsea 3-1 Fulham
Bolton 1-3 Newcastle
Liverpool 3-0 Blackburn
Man Utd 4-0 Wigan
Sunderland 1-1 Everton
West Brom 1-3 Man City
Stoke 2-1 Aston Villa
Arsenal 3-1 Wolverhampton
Swansea 2-0 QPR
Norwich 1-3 Tottenham

ROUND 19 FIXTURES (30th of December & 1st of January)
Liverpool 2-1 Newcastle
Man Utd 4-0 Blackburn
Arsenal 3-0 QPR
Bolton 1-2 Wolverhampton
Chelsea 3-1 Aston Villa
Norwich 2-1 Fulham
Stoke 2-1 Wigan
Swansea 1-2 Tottenham
West Brom 1-2 Everton
Sunderland 1-2 Man City

ROUND 20 FIXTURES (2nd, 3rd & 4th of January)
Aston Villa 1-1 Swansea
Blackburn 1-2 Stoke
QPR 1-2 Norwich
Wolverhampton 1-2 Chelsea
Fulham 1-3 Arsenal
Tottenham 3-0 West Brom
Wigan 0-1 Sunderland
Man City 2-1 Liverpool
Everton 2-0 Bolton
Newcastle 1-2 Man Utd


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

ROUND 18 FIXTURES (26th & 27th of DECEMBER)
Chelsea 2 - 0 Fulham
Bolton 0 - 1 Newcastle
Liverpool 1 - 0 Blackburn
Man Utd 3 - 0 Wigan
Sunderland 1 - 1 Everton
West Brom 0 - 2 Man City
Stoke 1 - 0 Aston Villa
Arsenal 2 - 0 Wolverhampton
Swansea 1 - 1 QPR
Norwich 0 - 2 Tottenham

ROUND 19 FIXTURES (30th of December & 1st of January)
Liverpool 1 - 1 Newcastle
Man Utd 4 - 0 Blackburn
Arsenal 2 - 0 QPR
Bolton 0 - 0 Wolverhampton
Chelsea 2 - 0 Aston Villa
Norwich 0 - 1 Fulham
Stoke 1 - 1 Wigan
Swansea 0 - 1 Tottenham
West Brom 1 - 2 Everton
Sunderland 0 - 3 Man City

ROUND 20 FIXTURES (2nd, 3rd & 4th of January)
Aston Villa 0 - 1 Swansea
Blackburn 0 - 2 Stoke
QPR 1 - 0 Norwich
Wolverhampton 0 - 1 Chelsea
Fulham 1 - 2 Arsenal
Tottenham 2 - 1 West Brom
Wigan 1 - 2 Sunderland
Man City 1 - 1 Liverpool
Everton v Bolton
Newcastle 0 - 2 Man Utd


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

ROUND 18 FIXTURES (26th & 27th of DECEMBER)
Chelsea 2-1 Fulham
Bolton 2-2 Newcastle
Liverpool 1-0 Blackburn
Man Utd 3-1 Wigan
Sunderland 1-1 Everton
West Brom 1-2 Man City
Stoke 1-0 Aston Villa
Arsenal 2-0 Wolverhampton
Swansea 0-0 QPR
Norwich 2-3 Tottenham

ROUND 19 FIXTURES (30th of December & 1st of January)
Liverpool 1-2 Newcastle
Man Utd 2-1 Blackburn
Arsenal 1-0 QPR
Bolton 0-0 Wolverhampton
Chelsea 4-0 Aston Villa
Norwich 0-3 Fulham
Stoke 1-1 Wigan
Swansea 0-1 Tottenham
West Brom 1-2 Everton
Sunderland 2-3 Man City

ROUND 20 FIXTURES (2nd, 3rd & 4th of January)
Aston Villa 1-1 Swansea
Blackburn 2-1 Stoke
QPR 1-1 Norwich
Wolverhampton 0-2 Chelsea
Fulham 2-1 Arsenal
Tottenham 3-0 West Brom
Wigan 1-0 Sunderland
Man City 3-3 Liverpool
Everton 1-0 Bolton
Newcastle 1-1 Man Utd


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

ROUND 18 FIXTURES (26th & 27th of DECEMBER)
Chelsea 2-1 Fulham
Bolton 0-1 Newcastle
Liverpool 3-0 Blackburn
Man Utd 4-0 Wigan
Sunderland 2-1 Everton
West Brom 0-3 Man City
Stoke 2-0 Aston Villa
Arsenal 3-0 Wolverhampton
Swansea 1-1 QPR
Norwich 1-2 Tottenham

ROUND 19 FIXTURES (30th of December & 1st of January)
Liverpool 2-1 Newcastle
Man Utd 3-0 Blackburn
Arsenal 2-0 QPR
Bolton 2-0 Wolverhampton
Chelsea 2-0 Aston Villa
Norwich 2-2 Fulham
Stoke 1-0 Wigan
Swansea 1-2 Tottenham
West Brom 0-2 Everton
Sunderland 1-2 Man City

ROUND 20 FIXTURES (2nd, 3rd & 4th of January)
Aston Villa 2-1 Swansea
Blackburn 1-1 Stoke
QPR 2-0 Norwich
Wolverhampton 1-2 Chelsea
Fulham 1-2 Arsenal
Tottenham 3-0 West Brom
Wigan 0-0 Sunderland
Man City 2-2 Liverpool
Everton 1-0 Bolton
Newcastle 1-1 Man Utd


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

ROUND 18 FIXTURES (26th & 27th of DECEMBER)
Chelsea v Fulham 2-0
Bolton v Newcastle 1-1
Liverpool v Blackburn 2-0
Man Utd v Wigan 1-0
Sunderland v Everton 2-2
West Brom v Man City 0-2
Stoke v Aston Villa 0-0
Arsenal v Wolverhampton 1-0
Swansea v QPR 2-1
Norwich v Tottenham 1-2

ROUND 19 FIXTURES (30th of December & 1st of January)
Liverpool v Newcastle 1-1
Man Utd v Blackburn 4-0
Arsenal v QPR 2-1
Bolton v Wolverhampton 0-2
Chelsea v Aston Villa 2-0
Norwich v Fulham 1-1
Stoke v Wigan 1-0
Swansea v Tottenham 0-1
West Brom v Everton 2-2
Sunderland v Man City 0-2

ROUND 20 FIXTURES (2nd, 3rd & 4th of January)
Aston Villa v Swansea 1-1
Blackburn v Stoke 1-1
QPR v Norwich 1-2
Wolverhampton v Chelsea 0-2
Fulham v Arsenal 0-0
Tottenham v West Brom 3-1
Wigan v Sunderland 2-0
Man City v Liverpool 2-1
Everton v Bolton 1-1
Newcastle v Man Utd 2-4


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

*ROUND 18 FIXTURES (26th & 27th of DECEMBER)*
Chelsea v Fulham 2-0
Bolton v Newcastle 0-1
Liverpool v Blackburn 2-1
Man Utd v Wigan 2-0
Sunderland v Everton 1-2
West Brom v Man City 0-3
Stoke v Aston Villa 1-0
Arsenal v Wolverhampton 3-1
Swansea v QPR 0-0
Norwich v Tottenham 1-3

*ROUND 19 FIXTURES (30th of December & 1st of January)*
Liverpool v Newcastle 1-0
Man Utd v Blackburn 3-1
Arsenal v QPR 2-0
Bolton v Wolverhampton 2-2
Chelsea v Aston Villa 2-1
Norwich v Fulham 0-0
Stoke v Wigan 1-1
Swansea v Tottenham 0-3
West Brom v Everton 0-0
Sunderland v Man City 0-3

*ROUND 20 FIXTURES (2nd, 3rd & 4th of January)*
Aston Villa v Swansea 2-1
Blackburn v Stoke 1-2
QPR v Norwich 2-2
Wolverhampton v Chelsea 0-4
Fulham v Arsenal 0-0
Tottenham v West Brom 3-1
Wigan v Sunderland 2-0
Man City v Liverpool 2-1
Everton v Bolton 1-0
Newcastle v Man Utd 1-1


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

ROUND 18 FIXTURES (26th & 27th of DECEMBER)
Chelsea v Fulham 2-0
Bolton v Newcastle 0-1
Liverpool v Blackburn 2-1
Man Utd v Wigan 3-0
Sunderland v Everton 1-2
West Brom v Man City 1-2
Stoke v Aston Villa 1-1
Arsenal v Wolverhampton 3-1
Swansea v QPR 0-0
Norwich v Tottenham 1-2

ROUND 19 FIXTURES (30th of December & 1st of January)
Liverpool v Newcastle 1-1
Man Utd v Blackburn 2-0
Arsenal v QPR 3-0
Bolton v Wolverhampton 2-2
Chelsea v Aston Villa 3-1
Norwich v Fulham 0-1
Stoke v Wigan 1-1
Swansea v Tottenham 0-3
West Brom v Everton 0-1
Sunderland v Man City 1-3

ROUND 20 FIXTURES (2nd, 3rd & 4th of January)
Aston Villa v Swansea 2-1
Blackburn v Stoke 1-1
QPR v Norwich 2-2
Wolverhampton v Chelsea 1-3
Fulham v Arsenal 1-2
Tottenham v West Brom 3-1
Wigan v Sunderland 2-0
Man City v Liverpool 3-1
Everton v Bolton 1-0
Newcastle v Man Utd 1-2


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Forgot about the boxing day fixtures haha.

ROUND 19 FIXTURES (30th of December & 1st of January)
Liverpool 1-0 Newcastle
Man Utd 3-0 Blackburn
Arsenal 2-0 QPR
Bolton 0-2 Wolverhampton
Chelsea 2-1 Aston Villa
Norwich 1-1 Fulham
Stoke 2-1 Wigan
Swansea 0-3 Tottenham
West Brom 1-1 Everton
Sunderland 1-2 Man City

ROUND 20 FIXTURES (2nd, 3rd & 4th of January)
Aston Villa 0-0 Swansea
Blackburn 0-2 Stoke
QPR 0-1 Norwich
Wolverhampton 0-3 Chelsea
Fulham 1-3 Arsenal
Tottenham 2-0 West Brom
Wigan 2-2 Sunderland
Man City 2-2 Liverpool
Everton 1-0 Bolton
Newcastle 0-1 Man Utd


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

> *WEEK 18 RESULTS*
> *24* - SN0WMAN
> *20* - Jobbed_Out
> *19* - Hyperblast, Chain Gang Solider
> ...



Just passed the halfway point in this competition and Shepard is leading, but five people below him with only 9 points separating them from the top position.




*ROUND 21 FIXTURES*

*Wednesday, 11 January 2012*
Tottenham v Everton

*Saturday, 14 January 2012*
Aston Villa v Everton
Blackburn v Fulham
Chelsea v Sunderland
Liverpool v Stoke
Man Utd v Bolton
Tottenham v Wolverhampton
West Brom v Norwich

*Sunday, 15 January 2012*
Newcastle v QPR
Swansea v Arsenal

*Monday, 16 January 2012*
Wigan v Man City


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

ROUND 21 FIXTURES

Wednesday, 11 January 2012
Tottenham 2-1 Everton - Triffic!

Saturday, 14 January 2012
Aston Villa 1-1 Everton
Blackburn 2-3 Fulham
Chelsea 3-3 Sunderland
Liverpool 1-0 Stoke
Man Utd 1-1 Bolton
Tottenham 2-0 Wolverhampton
West Brom 1-0 Norwich

Sunday, 15 January 2012
Newcastle 2-2 QPR
Swansea 0-3 Arsenal

Monday, 16 January 2012
Wigan 0-4 Man City


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

ROUND 21 FIXTURES

Wednesday, 11 January 2012
Tottenham 2-0 Everton

Saturday, 14 January 2012
Aston Villa 1-1 Everton
Blackburn 1-1 Fulham
Chelsea 3-1 Sunderland
Liverpool 2-0 Stoke
Man Utd 3-1 Bolton
Tottenham 3-0 Wolverhampton
West Brom 1-1 Norwich

Sunday, 15 January 2012
Newcastle 2-1 QPR
Swansea 0-1 Arsenal

Monday, 16 January 2012
Wigan 0-2 Man City


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Wednesday, 11 January 2012
Tottenham 2-0 Everton

Saturday, 14 January 2012
Aston Villa 1-1 Everton
Blackburn 1-2 Fulham
Chelsea 1-1 Sunderland
Liverpool 1-0 Stoke
Man Utd 2-0 Bolton
Tottenham 3-0 Wolverhampton
West Brom 1-1 Norwich

Sunday, 15 January 2012
Newcastle 1-0 QPR
Swansea 0-1 Arsenal

Monday, 16 January 2012
Wigan 0-5 Man City


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

ROUND 21 FIXTURES

Wednesday, 11 January 2012
Tottenham 3-1 Everton

Saturday, 14 January 2012
Aston Villa 1-1 Everton
Blackburn 1-2 Fulham
Chelsea 3-1 Sunderland
Liverpool 3-0 Stoke
Man Utd 4-0 Bolton
Tottenham 2-0 Wolverhampton
West Brom 2-2 Norwich

Sunday, 15 January 2012
Newcastle 3-1 QPR
Swansea 0-1 Arsenal

Monday, 16 January 2012
Wigan 0-5 Man City


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Wednesday, 11 January 2012
Tottenham 1-0 Everton

Saturday, 14 January 2012
Aston Villa 1-1 Everton
Blackburn 1-1 Fulham
Chelsea 1-1 Sunderland
Liverpool 1-0 Stoke
Man Utd 2-0 Bolton
Tottenham 2-0 Wolverhampton
West Brom 1-1 Norwich

Sunday, 15 January 2012
Newcastle 1-0 QPR
Swansea 0-1 Arsenal

Monday, 16 January 2012
Wigan 0-4 Man City


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm winning? Didn't even think I was close to first 8*D

Wednesday, 11 January 2012
Tottenham 1 v 1 Everton

Saturday, 14 January 2012
Aston Villa 1 v 2 Everton
Blackburn 0 v 1 Fulham
Chelsea 1 v 1 Sunderland
Liverpool 2 v 1 Stoke
Man Utd 3 v 0 Bolton
Tottenham 2 v 0 Wolverhampton
West Brom 1 v 1 Norwich

Sunday, 15 January 2012
Newcastle 2 v 0 QPR
Swansea 1 v 2 Arsenal

Monday, 16 January 2012
Wigan 1 v 4 Man City


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Wednesday, 11 January 2012
Tottenham 2 v 0 Everton

Saturday, 14 January 2012
Aston Villa 0 v 0 Everton
Blackburn 2 v 2 Fulham
Chelsea 1 v 1 Sunderland
Liverpool 1 v 0 Stoke
Man Utd 4 v 0 Bolton
Tottenham 3 v 1 Wolverhampton
West Brom 0 v 1 Norwich

Sunday, 15 January 2012
Newcastle 2 v 0 QPR
Swansea 0 v 0 Arsenal

Monday, 16 January 2012
Wigan 0 v 2 Man City


----------



## Hyperblast (Apr 17, 2011)

ROUND 21 FIXTURES

Wednesday, 11 January 2012
Tottenham v Everton

Saturday, 14 January 2012
Aston Villa 2-2 Everton
Blackburn 1-2 *Fulham*
*Chelsea* 3-2 Sunderland
*Liverpool* 1-0 Stoke
*Man Utd* 4-0 Bolton
*Tottenham* 3-1 Wolverhampton
West Brom 1-1 Norwich

Sunday, 15 January 2012
Newcastle 2-0 QPR
Swansea 1-3 Arsenal

Monday, 16 January 2012
Wigan 2-4 Man City


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Wednesday, 11 January 2012
Tottenham 1-0 Everton

Saturday, 14 January 2012
Aston Villa 1-1 Everton
Blackburn 1-2 Fulham
Chelsea 2-1 Sunderland
Liverpool 1-0 Stoke
Man Utd 3-0 Bolton
Tottenham 3-2 Wolverhampton
West Brom 2-2 Norwich

Sunday, 15 January 2012
Newcastle 2-0 QPR
Swansea 0-2 Arsenal

Monday, 16 January 2012
Wigan 1-4 Man City


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Wednesday, 11 January 2012
Tottenham 2-1 Everton

Saturday, 14 January 2012
Aston Villa 0-2 Everton
Blackburn 1-1 Fulham
Chelsea 3-1 Sunderland
Liverpool 1-1 Stoke
Man Utd 2-0 Bolton
Tottenham 3-0 Wolverhampton
West Brom 1-2 Norwich

Sunday, 15 January 2012
Newcastle 1-2 QPR
Swansea 0-3 Arsenal

Monday, 16 January 2012
Wigan 1-2 Man City


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

ROUND 21 FIXTURES

Wednesday, 11 January 2012
*Tottenham* v Everton 2-0

Saturday, 14 January 2012
Aston Villa v *Everton* 0-2
Blackburn v *Fulham  0-1
Chelsea v Sunderland 2-1
Liverpool v Stoke 2-0
Man Utd v Bolton 1-0
Tottenham v Wolverhampton 2-1
West Brom v Norwich 1-1

Sunday, 15 January 2012
Newcastle v QPR 2-1
Swansea v Arsenal 0-3

Monday, 16 January 2012
Wigan v Man City 0-2*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Wednesday, 11 January 2012*
Tottenham 2-0 Everton

*Saturday, 14 January 2012*
Aston Villa 0-0 Everton
Blackburn 1-0 Fulham
Chelsea 2-1 Sunderland
Liverpool 2-0 Stoke
Man Utd 3-1 Bolton
Tottenham 3-1 Wolverhampton
West Brom 1-0 Norwich

*Sunday, 15 January 201*2
Newcastle 2-1 QPR
Swansea 0-2 Arsenal

*Monday, 16 January 2012*
Wigan 0-2 Man City


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

ROUND 21 FIXTURES

Wednesday, 11 January 2012
Tottenham 1 - 0 Everton

Saturday, 14 January 2012
Aston Villa 0 - 1 Everton
Blackburn 1 - 2 Fulham
Chelsea 2 - 1 Sunderland
Liverpool 1 - 0 Stoke
Man Utd 2 - 0 Bolton
Tottenham 3 - 1 Wolverhampton
West Brom 1 - 1 Norwich

Sunday, 15 January 2012
Newcastle 2 - 0 QPR
Swansea 0 - 2 Arsenal

Monday, 16 January 2012
Wigan 0 - 3 Man City


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Wednesday, 11 January 2012
Tottenham 2-1 Everton

Saturday, 14 January 2012
Aston Villa 1-1 Everton
Blackburn 1-3 Fulham
Chelsea 2-1 Sunderland
Liverpool 0-0 Stoke
Man Utd 3-0 Bolton
Tottenham 2-0 Wolverhampton
West Brom 2-2 Norwich

Sunday, 15 January 2012
Newcastle 1-0 QPR
Swansea 0-2 Arsenal

Monday, 16 January 2012
Wigan 0-3 Man City


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Wednesday, 11 January 2012
Tottenham 3-1 Everton

Saturday, 14 January 2012
Aston Villa 1-2 Everton
Blackburn 1-1 Fulham
Chelsea 2-1 Sunderland
Liverpool 1-0 Stoke
Man Utd 3-1 Bolton
Tottenham 2-0 Wolverhampton
West Brom 1-1 Norwich

Sunday, 15 January 2012
Newcastle 1-1 QPR
Swansea 1-3 Arsenal

Monday, 16 January 2012
Wigan 0-4 Man City


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

ROUND 21 FIXTURES

Wednesday, 11 January 2012
Tottenham v Everton 2-1

Saturday, 14 January 2012
Aston Villa v Everton 1-1
Blackburn v Fulham 0-0
Chelsea v Sunderland 3-2
Liverpool v Stoke 2-1
Man Utd v Bolton 4-0
Tottenham v Wolverhampton 2-1
West Brom v Norwich 1-2

Sunday, 15 January 2012
Newcastle v QPR 2-0
Swansea v Arsenal 0-1

Monday, 16 January 2012
Wigan v Man City 0-1


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Round 21 Fixtures

Wednesday, 11 January 2012
Tottenham 2-0 everton


Saturday, 14 January 2012
Aston villa 1-2 everton
blackburn 0-1 fulham
chelsea 2-0 sunderland
liverpool 2-1 stoke
Man utd 2-0 bolton
tottenham 3-0 wolverhampton
west brom 2-3 norwich

Sunday, 15 January 2012

Newcastle 3-2 QPR
Swansea 1-1 Arsenal

Monday, 16 January 2012
Wigan 0-3 Man City


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Saturday, 14 January 2012
Aston Villa 2-1 Everton
Blackburn 2-3 Fulham
Chelsea 3-1 Sunderland
Liverpool 1-0 Stoke
Man Utd 2-1 Bolton
Tottenham 2-0 Wolverhampton
West Brom 1-1 Norwich

Sunday, 15 January 2012
Newcastle 2-2 QPR
Swansea 1-3 Arsenal

Monday, 16 January 2012
Wigan 0-3 Man City*


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

> *WEEK 21 RESULTS*
> 
> *29* - X-Static
> *27* - Seb
> ...




*ROUND 22 FIXTURES*
Norwich v Chelsea
Everton v Blackburn
Fulham v Newcastle
QPR v Wigan
Stoke v West Brom
Sunderland v Swansea
Wolverhampton v Aston Villa
Bolton v Liverpool
Man City v Tottenham
Arsenal v Man Utd

*ROUND 23 FIXTURES (MID-WEEK)*
Swansea v Chelsea
Tottenham v Wigan
Wolverhampton v Liverpool
Everton v Man City
Man Utd v Stoke
Aston Villa v QPR
Blackburn v Newcastle
Bolton v Arsenal
Fulham v West Brom
Sunderland v Norwich


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

ROUND 22 FIXTURES
Norwich 1 v 1 Chelsea
Everton 0 v 0 Blackburn
Fulham 0 v 1 Newcastle
QPR 1 v 1 Wigan
Stoke 2 v 1 West Brom
Sunderland 2 v 0 Swansea
Wolverhampton 0 v 0 Aston Villa
Bolton 0 v 2 Liverpool
Man City 3 v 2 Tottenham
Arsenal 1 v 2 Man Utd

ROUND 23 FIXTURES (MID-WEEK)
Swansea 1 v 1 Chelsea
Tottenham 2 v 0 Wigan
Wolverhampton 0 v 1 Liverpool
Everton 1 v 3 Man City
Man Utd 3 v 0 Stoke
Aston Villa 1 v 1 QPR
Blackburn 1 v 2 Newcastle
Bolton 1 v 3 Arsenal
Fulham 1 v 1 West Brom
Sunderland 2 v 1 Norwich


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

ROUND 22 FIXTURES
Norwich 0 v 2 Chelsea
Everton 1 v 0 Blackburn
Fulham 1 v 2 Newcastle
QPR 0 v 0 Wigan
Stoke 2 v 0 West Brom
Sunderland 1 v 1 Swansea
Wolverhampton 0 v 1 Aston Villa
Bolton 1 v 3 Liverpool
Man City 3 v 1 Tottenham
Arsenal 1 v 1 Man Utd

ROUND 23 FIXTURES (MID-WEEK)
Swansea 1 v 2 Chelsea
Tottenham 3 v 0 Wigan
Wolverhampton 0 v 2 Liverpool
Everton 1 v 2 Man City
Man Utd 1 v 0 Stoke
Aston Villa 2 v 1 QPR
Blackburn 0 v 2 Newcastle
Bolton 0 v 2 Arsenal
Fulham 1 v 1 West Brom
Sunderland 1 v 0 Norwich


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

ROUND 22 FIXTURES
Norwich 0-1 Chelsea
Everton 2-1 Blackburn
Fulham 1-3 Newcastle
QPR 1-0 Wigan
Stoke 0-0 West Brom
Sunderland 1-1 Swansea
Wolverhampton 1-2 Aston Villa
Bolton 0-1 Liverpool
Man City 4-3 Tottenham
Arsenal 0-3 Man Utd

ROUND 23 FIXTURES (MID-WEEK)
Swansea 1-2 Chelsea
Tottenham 1-0 Wigan
Wolverhampton 0-0 Liverpool
Everton 1-2 Man City
Man Utd 3-1 Stoke
Aston Villa 1-0 QPR
Blackburn 0-1 Newcastle
Bolton 0-2 Arsenal
Fulham 1-1 West Brom
Sunderland 2-0 Norwich


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

ROUND 22 FIXTURES
Norwich 1-2 Chelsea
Everton 1-0 Blackburn
Fulham 1-3 Newcastle
QPR 2-0 Wigan
Stoke 3-1 West Brom
Sunderland 2-3 Swansea
Wolverhampton 1-1 Aston Villa
Bolton 0-2 Liverpool
Man City 3-1 Tottenham
Arsenal 2-1 Man Utd

ROUND 23 FIXTURES (MID-WEEK)
Swansea 2-3 Chelsea
Tottenham 4-0 Wigan
Wolverhampton 0-2 Liverpool
Everton 1-3 Man City
Man Utd 2-0 Stoke
Aston Villa 1-0 QPR
Blackburn 1-2 Newcastle
Bolton 0-3 Arsenal
Fulham 1-0 West Brom
Sunderland 3-2 Norwich


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

ROUND 22 FIXTURES
Norwich 1-2 Chelsea
Everton 3-1 Blackburn
Fulham 1-3 Newcastle
QPR 2-0 Wigan
Stoke 1-0 West Brom
Sunderland 1-1 Swansea
Wolverhampton 1-2 Aston Villa
Bolton 0-1 Liverpool
Man City 3-2 Tottenham
Arsenal 1-2 Man Utd

ROUND 23 FIXTURES (MID-WEEK)
Swansea 1-2 Chelsea
Tottenham 3-0 Wigan
Wolverhampton 0-2 Liverpool
Everton 1-3 Man City
Man Utd 3-0 Stoke
Aston Villa 2-0 QPR
Blackburn 0-1 Newcastle
Bolton 0-3 Arsenal
Fulham 1-1 West Brom
Sunderland 2-1 Norwich


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

ROUND 22 FIXTURES
Norwich 1-2 Chelsea
Everton 2-0 Blackburn
Fulham 1-1 Newcastle
QPR 1-0 Wigan
Stoke 1-0 West Brom
Sunderland 1-1 Swansea
Wolverhampton 1-1 Aston Villa
Bolton 0-1 Liverpool
Man City 3-2 Tottenham
Arsenal 1-2 Man Utd

ROUND 23 FIXTURES (MID-WEEK)
Swansea 1-2 Chelsea
Tottenham 3-0 Wigan
Wolverhampton 0-2 Liverpool
Everton 1-3 Man City
Man Utd 4-0 Stoke
Aston Villa 2-0 QPR
Blackburn 1-2 Newcastle
Bolton 0-3 Arsenal
Fulham 1-1 West Brom
Sunderland 2-1 Norwich


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*ROUND 22 FIXTURES*
Norwich 1-2 Chelsea
Everton 1-0 Blackburn
Fulham 1-0 Newcastle
QPR 1-0 Wigan
Stoke 1-0 West Brom
Sunderland 1-0 Swansea
Wolverhampton 1-1 Aston Villa
Bolton 0-1 Liverpool
Man City 1-1 Tottenham
Arsenal 1-1 Man Utd

*ROUND 23 FIXTURES (MID-WEEK)*
Swansea 0-1 Chelsea
Tottenham 2-0 Wigan
Wolverhampton 0-1 Liverpool
Everton 0-1 Man City
Man Utd 1-0 Stoke
Aston Villa 2-1 QPR
Blackburn 2-2 Newcastle
Bolton 0-1 Arsenal
Fulham 1-1 West Brom
Sunderland 1-1 Norwich


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

ROUND 22 FIXTURES
Norwich 1-2 Chelsea
Everton 1-1 Blackburn
Fulham 0-1 Newcastle
QPR 2-0 Wigan
Stoke 2-0 West Brom
Sunderland 2-1 Swansea
Wolverhampton 1-1 Aston Villa
Bolton 1-2 Liverpool
Man City 2-1 Tottenham
Arsenal 1-2 Man Utd

ROUND 23 FIXTURES (MID-WEEK)
Swansea 2-2 Chelsea
Tottenham 4-0 Wigan
Wolverhampton 1-1 Liverpool
Everton 1-3 Man City
Man Utd 3-0 Stoke
Aston Villa 1-1 QPR
Blackburn 1-2 Newcastle
Bolton 0-2 Arsenal
Fulham 2-1 West Brom
Sunderland 1-1 Norwich


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

ROUND 22 FIXTURES
Norwich 2-2 Chelsea
Everton 1-0 Blackburn
Fulham 0-1 Newcastle
QPR 2-0 Wigan
Stoke 2-1 West Brom
Sunderland 2-2 Swansea
Wolverhampton 1-1 Aston Villa
Bolton 0-2 Liverpool
Man City 3-2 Tottenham
Arsenal 1-2 Man Utd

ROUND 23 FIXTURES (MID-WEEK)
Swansea 2-1 Chelsea
Tottenham 3-0 Wigan
Wolverhampton 0-2 Liverpool
Everton 0-2 Man City
Man Utd 2-0 Stoke
Aston Villa 0-0 QPR
Blackburn 1-2 Newcastle
Bolton 0-2 Arsenal
Fulham 1-0 West Brom
Sunderland 1-0 Norwich


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I use to be Cinderella Man.


ROUND 22 FIXTURES
Norwich v *Chelsea* 0-2
*Everton* v Blackburn 2-0
Fulham v *Newcastle* 1-0
*QPR* v Wigan 1-0
Stoke v West Brom 2-2
*Sunderland* v Swansea 3-2
Wolverhampton v Aston Villa 0-0
Bolton v *Liverpool* 0-2
*Man City* v Tottenham 1-0
Arsenal v *Man Utd*1-3 

ROUND 23 FIXTURES (MID-WEEK)
Swansea v *Chelsea* 1-2
*Tottenham* v Wigan 1-0
Wolverhampton v *Liverpool* 0-1
Everton v *Man City* 0-1
*Man Utd* v Stoke 4-1
Aston Villa v *QPR* 0-1
Blackburn v *Newcastle* 0-2
Bolton v *Arsenal* 0-2
*Fulham* v West Brom 1-1
Sunderland v Norwich 1-1


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*ROUND 22 FIXTURES*
Norwich 1-1 Chelsea
Everton 1-0 Blackburn
Fulham 1-1 Newcastle
QPR 2-0 Wigan
Stoke 2-1 West Brom
Sunderland 2-1 Swansea
Wolverhampton 1-2 Aston Villa
Bolton 0-1 Liverpool
Man City 3-1 Tottenham
Arsenal 2-2 Man Utd

*ROUND 23 FIXTURES (MID-WEEK)*
Swansea 2-2 Chelsea
Tottenham 3-0 Wigan
Wolverhampton 0-2 Liverpool
Everton 0-2 Man City
Man Utd 3-0 Stoke
Aston Villa 1-0 QPR
Blackburn 1-2 Newcastle
Bolton 0-2 Arsenal
Fulham 1-0 West Brom
Sunderland 1-0 Norwich


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

ROUND 22 FIXTURES
Norwich 1-2 Chelsea
Everton 1-0 Blackburn
Fulham 1-1 Newcastle
QPR 2-0 Wigan
Stoke 2-1 West Brom
Sunderland 2-0 Swansea
Wolverhampton 0-1 Aston Villa
Bolton 0-2 Liverpool
Man City 1-1 Tottenham
Arsenal 1-1 Man Utd

ROUND 23 FIXTURES (MID-WEEK)
Swansea 1-2 Chelsea
Tottenham 3-0 Wigan
Wolverhampton 1-1 Liverpool
Everton 0-2 Man City
Man Utd 1-0 Stoke
Aston Villa 0-0 QPR
Blackburn 0-1 Newcastle
Bolton 0-2 Arsenal
Fulham 2-1 West Brom
Sunderland 2-2 Norwich


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

*ROUND 22 FIXTURES*

Norwich 0-3 *Chelsea*
Everton 0-0 Blackburn
Fulham 0-2 *Newcastle*
*QPR* 2-1 Wigan
Stoke 1-1 West Brom
*Sunderland* 1-0 Swansea
Wolverhampton 1-2 *Aston Villa*
Bolton 1-3 *Liverpool*
*Man City 1-0 Tottenham*
Arsenal 1-1 Man Utd

*ROUND 23 FIXTURES (MID-WEEK)*

Swansea 1-2 *Chelsea*
*Tottenham* 3-0 Wigan
Wolverhampton 1-2 *Liverpool*
Everton 1-2 *Man City*
*Man Utd* 1-0 Stoke
Aston Villa 1-1 QPR
Blackburn 0-1 *Newcastle*
Bolton 0-2 *Arsenal*
Fulham 0-0 West Brom
Sunderland 1-2 *Norwich*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

ROUND 22 FIXTURES
Norwich 1 - 1 Chelsea
Everton 2 - 1 Blackburn
Fulham 0 - 1 Newcastle
QPR 1 - 0 Wigan
Stoke 1 - 0 West Brom
Sunderland 1 - 2 Swansea
Wolverhampton 0 - 1 Aston Villa
Bolton 0 - 1Liverpool
Man City 1 - 1 Tottenham
Arsenal 0 - 0 Man Utd

ROUND 23 FIXTURES (MID-WEEK)
Swansea 1 - 1 Chelsea
Tottenham 3 - 1 Wigan
Wolverhampton 0 - 2 Liverpool
Everton 1 - 2 Man City
Man Utd 1 - 0 Stoke
Aston Villa 1 - 0 QPR
Blackburn 0 - 2 Newcastle
Bolton 0 - 2 Arsenal
Fulham 1 - 1 West Brom
Sunderland 1 - 1 Norwich


----------



## Hyperblast (Apr 17, 2011)

ROUND 22 FIXTURES
Norwich 0-2 Chelsea
Everton 2-2 Blackburn
Fulham 1-3 Newcastle
QPR 1-1 Wigan
Stoke 0-0 West Brom
Sunderland 2-1 Swansea
Wolverhampton 0-2 Aston Villa
Bolton 1-2 Liverpool
Man City 3-3 Tottenham
Arsenal 1-1 Man Utd

ROUND 23 FIXTURES (MID-WEEK)
Swansea 0-2 Chelsea
Tottenham 2-0 Wigan
Wolverhampton 0-2 Liverpool
Everton 1-3 Man City
Man Utd 2-0 Stoke
Aston Villa 1-1 QPR
Blackburn 2-2 Newcastle
Bolton 1-4 Arsenal
Fulham 3-2 West Brom
Sunderland 2-2 Norwich


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

I'll have the results from the last two rounds done in the next 24-48 hours, due to the games this weekend I will put this weeks fixtures up now.

*Week 24 Fixtures*

Saturday, Feburary 5
Arsenal vs Blackburn Rovers
Norwich City vs Bolton Wanderers
Queens Park Rangers vs Wolverhampton
West Brom vs Swansea City
Wigan Athletic vs Everton
Stoke City vs Sunderland
Manchester City vs Fulham

Sunday, February 5
Newcastle vs Aston Villa
Chelsea vs Manchester United

Monday, February 6
Liverpool vs Tottenham Hotspur


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Week 24 Fixtures*

*Saturday, Feburary 5*
Arsenal 3-0 Blackburn Rovers
Norwich City 1-0 Bolton Wanderers
Queens Park Rangers 0-0 Wolverhampton
West Brom 1-1 Swansea City
Wigan Athletic 1-3 Everton
Stoke City 1-2 Sunderland
Manchester City 4-0 Fulham

*Sunday, February 5*
Newcastle 2-2 Aston Villa
Chelsea 1-2 Manchester United

*Monday, February 6*
Liverpool 2-2 Tottenham Hotspur


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Week 24 Fixtures

Saturday, Feburary 5
*Arsenal* vs Blackburn Rovers 2-0
*Norwich City* vs Bolton Wanderers 1-0
Queens Park Rangers vs Wolverhampton 2-2
West Brom vs *Swansea City* 0-1
Wigan Athletic vs *Everton* 1-2
Stoke City vs *Sunderland* 1-3
*Manchester City* vs Fulham 3-0

Sunday, February 5
Newcastle vs Aston Villa 0-0
Chelsea vs Manchester United 1-1

Monday, February 6
Liverpool vs *Tottenham Hotspur* 1-2


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Week 24 Fixtures*

*Saturday, Feburary 5*
Arsenal 2-0 Blackburn Rovers
Norwich City 2-1 Bolton Wanderers
Queens Park Rangers 1-2 Wolverhampton
West Brom 0-1 Swansea City
Wigan Athletic 1-2 Everton
Stoke City 1-2 Sunderland
Manchester City 2-0 Fulham

*Sunday, February 5*
Newcastle 0-0 Aston Villa
Chelsea 2-2 Manchester United

*Monday, February 6*
Liverpool 2-1 Tottenham Hotspur


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Saturday, Feburary 5
Arsenal 3-0 Blackburn Rovers
Norwich City 1-1 Bolton Wanderers
Queens Park Rangers 2-1 Wolverhampton
West Brom 1-1 Swansea City
Wigan Athletic 1-2 Everton
Stoke City 2-2 Sunderland
Manchester City 3-0 Fulham

Sunday, February 5
Newcastle 2-0 Aston Villa
Chelsea 1-1 Manchester United

Monday, February 6
Liverpool 2-1 Tottenham Hotspur


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Saturday, Feburary 5
Arsenal 1-1 Blackburn Rovers
Norwich City 2-1 Bolton Wanderers
Queens Park Rangers 2-0 Wolverhampton
West Brom 2-1 Swansea City
Wigan Athletic 0-1 Everton
Stoke City 2-2 Sunderland
Manchester City 2-1 Fulham

Sunday, February 5
Newcastle 1-1 Aston Villa
Chelsea 2-1 Manchester United

Monday, February 6
Liverpool 1-1 Tottenham Hotspur


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Saturday, Feburary 5
Arsenal 2-1 Blackburn Rovers
Norwich City 2-1 Bolton Wanderers
Queens Park Rangers 1-0 Wolverhampton
West Brom 1-0 Swansea City
Wigan Athletic 1-2 Everton
Stoke City 1-1 Sunderland
Manchester City 1-0 Fulham

Sunday, February 5
Newcastle 2-2 Aston Villa
Chelsea 1-1 Manchester United

Monday, February 6
Liverpool 1-1 Tottenham Hotspur


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Week 24 Fixtures

Saturday, Feburary 5
Arsenal 2 vs 0 Blackburn Rovers
Norwich City 1 vs 0 Bolton Wanderers
Queens Park Rangers 2 vs 1 Wolverhampton
West Brom 0 vs 0 Swansea City
Wigan Athletic 1 vs 1 Everton
Stoke City 0 vs 0 Sunderland
Manchester City 4 vs 0 Fulham

Sunday, February 5
Newcastle 3 vs 1 Aston Villa
Chelsea 1 vs 2 Manchester United

Monday, February 6
Liverpool 0 vs 0 Tottenham Hotspur


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Week 24 Fixtures

Saturday, Feburary 5
Arsenal 2-0 Blackburn Rovers
Norwich City 3-1 Bolton Wanderers
Queens Park Rangers 2-1 Wolverhampton
West Brom 1-1 Swansea City
Wigan Athletic 1-2 Everton
Stoke City 2-2 Sunderland
Manchester City 3-0 Fulham

Sunday, February 5
Newcastle 2-0 Aston Villa
Chelsea 1-2 Manchester United

Monday, February 6
Liverpool 1-2 Tottenham Hotspur


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Week 24 Fixtures

Saturday, Feburary 5
Arsenal 2 vs 0 Blackburn Rovers
Norwich City 1 vs 1 Bolton Wanderers
Queens Park Rangers 2 vs 1 Wolverhampton
West Brom 0 vs 0 Swansea City
Wigan Athletic 0 vs 2 Everton
Stoke City 1 vs 2 Sunderland
Manchester City 3 vs 0 Fulham

Sunday, February 5
Newcastle 2 vs 1 Aston Villa
Chelsea 0 vs 2 Manchester United

Monday, February 6
Liverpool 1 vs 2 Tottenham Hotspur


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Saturday, Feburary 5
Arsenal 4-0 Blackburn Rovers
Norwich City 2-1 Bolton Wanderers
Queens Park Rangers 3-1 Wolverhampton
West Brom 1-1 Swansea City
Wigan Athletic 1-2 Everton
Stoke City 2-2 Sunderland
Manchester City 3-1 Fulham

Sunday, February 5
Newcastle 2-0 Aston Villa
Chelsea 1-2 Manchester United

Monday, February 6
Liverpool 1-2 Tottenham Hotspur


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Saturday, Feburary 5
Arsenal 1 - 0 Blackburn Rovers
Norwich City 1 - 0Bolton Wanderers
Queens Park Rangers 2 - 0 Wolverhampton
West Brom 1 - 1 Swansea City
Wigan Athletic 0 - 2 Everton
Stoke City 0 - 1 Sunderland
Manchester City 2 - 1 Fulham

Sunday, February 5
Newcastle 2 - 0 Aston Villa
Chelsea 1 - 1 Manchester United

Monday, February 6
Liverpool 1 - 1 Tottenham Hotspur


----------



## Hyperblast (Apr 17, 2011)

Saturday, Feburary 5
Arsenal 3-0 Blackburn Rovers
Norwich City 1-1 Bolton Wanderers
Queens Park Rangers 2-1 Wolverhampton
West Brom 1-2 Swansea City
Wigan Athletic 1-2 Everton
Stoke City 2-2 Sunderland
Manchester City 4-1 Fulham

Sunday, February 5
Newcastle 2-1 Aston Villa
Chelsea 2-2 Manchester United

Monday, February 6
Liverpool 2-2 Tottenham Hotspur


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Saturday, Feburary 5
Arsenal 3-1 Blackburn Rovers
Norwich City 1-2 Bolton Wanderers
Queens Park Rangers 3-1 Wolverhampton
West Brom 1-1 Swansea City
Wigan Athletic 0-1 Everton
Stoke City 0-0 Sunderland
Manchester City 3-0 Fulham

Sunday, February 5
Newcastle 2-0 Aston Villa
Chelsea 3-2 Manchester United

Monday, February 6
Liverpool 1-2 Tottenham Hotspur


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

> *WEEK 22 RESULTS*
> 
> *21* - SN0WMAN
> *19* - Desecrated
> ...



After updating the last three rounds, the leader board has SN0WMAN with a good lead above everyone else. Shepard, united_07, Foreshadowed and Chain Gang solider are next in line with only ten points separating each other.




*Week 25 Fixtures *
Manchester United v Liverpool
Blackburn Rovers v QPR
Bolton v Wigan
Everton v Chelsea
Fulham v Stoke
Sunderland v Arsenal
Swansea v Norwich
Tottenham v Newcastle
Wolves v West Brom
Aston Villa v Manchester City


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Week 25 Fixtures 
Manchester United 2-1 Liverpool
Blackburn Rovers 1-1 QPR
Bolton 1-0 Wigan
Everton 0-1 Chelsea
Fulham 1-0 Stoke
Sunderland 1-1 Arsenal
Swansea 1-1 Norwich
Tottenham 1-0 Newcastle
Wolves 1-1 West Brom
Aston Villa 3-2 Manchester City


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Week 25 Fixtures*
Manchester United 2-2 Liverpool
Blackburn Rovers 0-2 QPR
Bolton 1-0 Wigan
Everton 0-1 Chelsea
Fulham 0-0 Stoke
Sunderland 2-2 Arsenal
Swansea 0-0 Norwich
Tottenham 2-1 Newcastle
Wolves 1-1 West Brom
Aston Villa 0-4 Manchester City


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Week 25 Fixtures*
Manchester United 2-3 Liverpool
Blackburn Rovers 2-2 QPR
Bolton 1-0 Wigan
Everton 1-1 Chelsea
Fulham 2-0 Stoke
Sunderland 1-2 Arsenal
Swansea 1-0 Norwich
Tottenham 3-1 Newcastle
Wolves 2-1 West Brom
Aston Villa 1-2 Manchester City


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Week 25 Fixtures
Manchester United 1-0 Liverpool
Blackburn Rovers 1-3 QPR
Bolton 2-0 Wigan
Everton 1-1 Chelsea
Fulham 2-0 Stoke
Sunderland 2-2 Arsenal
Swansea 2-1 Norwich
Tottenham 2-1 Newcastle
Wolves 1-1 West Brom
Aston Villa 0-2 Manchester City


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Week 25 Fixtures
Manchester United 2-1 Liverpool
Blackburn Rovers 1-2 QPR
Bolton 1-1 Wigan
Everton 1-2 Chelsea
Fulham 2-1 Stoke
Sunderland 0-2 Arsenal
Swansea 1-0 Norwich
Tottenham 3-2 Newcastle
Wolves 1-1 West Brom
Aston Villa 0-3 Manchester City


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Week 25 Fixtures
Manchester United 3-1 Liverpool
Blackburn Rovers 1-2 QPR
Bolton 2-1 Wigan
Everton 1-2 Chelsea
Fulham 2-0 Stoke
Sunderland 1-2 Arsenal
Swansea 3-0 Norwich
Tottenham 3-1 Newcastle
Wolves 1-1 West Brom
Aston Villa 1-4 Manchester City


----------



## Hyperblast (Apr 17, 2011)

Week 25 Fixtures 
Manchester United 2-2 Liverpool
Blackburn Rovers 1-2 QPR
Bolton 1-2 Wigan
Everton 1-3 Chelsea
Fulham 2-2 Stoke
Sunderland 2-3 Arsenal
Swansea 2-2 Norwich
Tottenham 3-3 Newcastle
Wolves 1-1 West Brom
Aston Villa 1-4 Manchester City


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Week 25 Fixtures
Manchester United 2-1 Liverpool
Blackburn Rovers 1-1 QPR
Bolton 0-0 Wigan
Everton 1-2 Chelsea
Fulham 2-0 Stoke
Sunderland 1-2 Arsenal
Swansea 2-1 Norwich
Tottenham 1-1 Newcastle
Wolves 2-2 West Brom
Aston Villa 1-3 Manchester City


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Week 25 Fixtures
*Manchester United* v Liverpool 2-1
Blackburn Rovers v *QPR* 1-3
Bolton v Wigan 1-1
Everton v *Chelsea* 2-3
Fulham v Stoke 0-0
Sunderland v *Arsenal* 0-3
*Swansea* v Norwich 1-0
Tottenham v Newcastle 1-1
Wolves v *West Brom* 1-2
Aston Villa v *Manchester City* 0-2


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Manchester United 1-0 Liverpool
Blackburn Rovers 1-1 QPR
Bolton 1-1 Wigan
Everton 0-1 Chelsea
Fulham 0-0 Stoke
Sunderland 2-2 Arsenal
Swansea 2-2 Norwich
Tottenham 3-1 Newcastle
Wolves 2-1 West Brom
Aston Villa 1-4 Manchester City


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Week 25 Fixtures 
Manchester United v Liverpool 0 - 1
Blackburn Rovers v QPR 1 - 0
Bolton v Wigan 1 - 0
Everton v Chelsea 1 - 1
Fulham v Stoke 2 - 1 
Sunderland v Arsenal 0 - 2
Swansea v Norwich 2 - 2
Tottenham v Newcastle 0 - 0
Wolves v West Brom 0 - 1
Aston Villa v Manchester City 0 - 2


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Week 25 Fixtures
Manchester United 1-0 Liverpool
Blackburn Rovers 1-2 QPR
Bolton 2-1 Wigan
Everton 1-2 Chelsea
Fulham 2-0 Stoke
Sunderland 1-2 Arsenal
Swansea 2-0 Norwich
Tottenham 1-1 Newcastle
Wolves 1-0 West Brom
Aston Villa 0-3 Manchester City


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

*Week 25 Fixtures*
Manchester United 2-1 Liverpool
Blackburn Rovers 0-2 QPR
Bolton 1-1 Wigan
Everton 0-1 Chelsea
Fulham 2-1 Stoke
Sunderland 0-2 Arsenal
Swansea 2-2 Norwich
Tottenham 2-1 Newcastle
Wolves 0-0 West Brom
Aston Villa 1-3 Manchester City


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

> *WEEK 25 RESULTS*
> 
> *19* - united_07, BDFW
> *17* - Foreshadowed
> ...



*WEEK 26 FIXTURES*
Liverpool v Everton
Chelsea v Bolton
Newcastle v Wolves
QPR v Fulham
West Brom v Sunderland
Wigan v Aston Villa
Man City v Blackburn
Arsenal v Spurs
Norwich v Man Utd
Stoke v Swansea


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*WEEK 26 FIXTURES*
Liverpool 2-2 Everton
Chelsea 1-0 Bolton
Newcastle 3-0 Wolves
QPR 2-1 Fulham
West Brom 0-0 Sunderland
Wigan 0-1 Aston Villa
Man City 3-1 Blackburn
Arsenal 1-2 Spurs
Norwich 0-4 Man Utd
Stoke 0-0 Swansea


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

WEEK 26 FIXTURES
Liverpool 2-0 Everton
Chelsea 3-1 Bolton
Newcastle 2-0 Wolves
QPR 1-1 Fulham
West Brom 0-1 Sunderland
Wigan 1-2 Aston Villa
Man City 3-0 Blackburn
Arsenal 2-2 Spurs
Norwich 1-2 Man Utd
Stoke 1-0 Swansea


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Liverpool 1-0 Everton
Chelsea 1-0 Bolton
Newcastle 3-0 Wolves
QPR 2-1 Fulham
West Brom 0-2 Sunderland
Wigan 1-1 Aston Villa
Man City 6-0 Blackburn
Arsenal 0-2 Spurs
Norwich 1-2 Man Utd
Stoke 2-0 Swansea


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

WEEK 26 FIXTURES
Liverpool 1 - 0 Everton
Chelsea 1 - 0 Bolton
Newcastle 3 - 0 Wolves
QPR 1 - 2 Fulham
West Brom 0 - 1 Sunderland
Wigan 1 - 1 Aston Villa
Man City 3 - 0 Blackburn
Arsenal 0 - 1 Spurs
Norwich 1 - 2 Man Utd
Stoke 1 - 1 Swansea


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

WEEK 26 FIXTURES
*Liverpool* v Everton 1-0
*Chelsea* v Bolton 1-0
Newcastle v Wolves 1-1
*QPR* v Fulham 2-0
West Brom v *Sunderland * 1-2
Wigan v Aston Villa 0-0
*Man City* v Blackburn 4-1
*Arsenal* v Spurs 2-1
Norwich v *Man Utd* 0-2
Stoke v Swansea


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*WEEK 26 FIXTURES*
Liverpool 2 - 1 Everton
Chelsea 2 - 0 Bolton
Newcastle 2 - 0 Wolves
QPR 2 - 1 Fulham
West Brom 0 - 1 Sunderland
Wigan 1 - 1 Aston Villa
Man City 4 - 0 Blackburn
Arsenal 0 - 2 Spurs
Norwich 1 - 2 Man Utd
Stoke 2 - 2 Swansea


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Liverpool 1-1 Everton
Chelsea 1-0 Bolton
Newcastle 1-0 Wolves
QPR 1-1 Fulham
West Brom 0-1 Sunderland
Wigan 1-2 Aston Villa
Man City 3-0 Blackburn
Arsenal 0-1 Spurs
Norwich 1-3 Man Utd
Stoke 1-0 Swansea


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

WEEK 26 FIXTURES
Liverpool 3-1 Everton
Chelsea 4-0 Bolton
Newcastle 2-0 Wolves
QPR 2-1 Fulham
West Brom 0-1 Sunderland
Wigan 1-3 Aston Villa
Man City 5-0 Blackburn
Arsenal 2-2 Spurs
Norwich 1-2 Man Utd
Stoke 2-1 Swansea


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Liverpool 2-0 Everton
Chelsea 2-0 Bolton
Newcastle 3-1 Wolves
QPR 0-0 Fulham
West Brom 0-1 Sunderland
Wigan 1-1 Aston Villa
Man City 4-0 Blackburn
Arsenal 1-2 Spurs
Norwich 0-1 Man Utd
Stoke 1-1 Swansea


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

um, aren't liverpool facing cardiff this week? >_>


WEEK 26 FIXTURES
Liverpool 2-0 Everton
Chelsea 1-1 Bolton
Newcastle 3-0 Wolves
QPR 0-1 Fulham
West Brom 0-1 Sunderland
Wigan 0-1 Aston Villa
Man City 4-0 Blackburn
Arsenal 1-2 Spurs
Norwich 1-2 Man Utd
Stoke 1-2 Swansea


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Shepard said:


> um, aren't liverpool facing cardiff this week? >_>


Yes they are, I didn't realise this when I first posted the fixtures, so I will just forget about that prediction this week.

Chelsea 2-1 Bolton
Newcastle 2-0 Wolves
QPR 1-1 Fulham
West Brom 0-0 Sunderland
Wigan 0-2 Aston Villa
Man City 2-0 Blackburn
Arsenal 2-3 Spurs
Norwich 0-3 Man Utd
Stoke 2-1 Swansea


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Chelsea 2-1 Bolton
Newcastle 3-0 Wolves
QPR 2-1 Fulham
West Brom 0-1 Sunderland :no
Wigan 1-1 Aston Villa
Man City 4-1 Blackburn
Arsenal 1-2 Spurs
Norwich 1-2 Man Utd
Stoke 1-1 Swansea


----------



## Hyperblast (Apr 17, 2011)

Chelsea 3-1 Bolton
Newcastle 3-1 Wolves
QPR 2-1 Fulham
West Brom 0-1 Sunderland 
Wigan 1-2 Aston Villa
Man City 5-1 Blackburn
Arsenal 1-2 Spurs
Norwich 0-2 Man Utd
Stoke 1-1 Swansea


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

> *WEEK 26 RESULTS*
> 
> *20* - Matador
> *17* - Desecrated
> ...




*FIXTURES FOR ROUND 27*
Liverpool v Arsenal
Blackburn v Villa
Man City v Bolton
QPR v Everton
Stoke v Norwich
West Brom v Chelsea
Wigan v Swansea
Newcastle v Sunderland
Fulham v Wolves
Tottenham v Man Utd


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Why wasn't my points calculated?


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

FIXTURES FOR ROUND 27
Liverpool 1-0 Arsenal
Blackburn 1-4 Villa
Man City 3-0 Bolton
QPR 0-2 Everton
Stoke 2-1 Norwich
West Brom 1-1 Chelsea
Wigan 1-1 Swansea
Newcastle 1-1 Sunderland
Fulham 1-0 Wolves
Tottenham 4-2 Man Utd


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

FIXTURES FOR ROUND 27
Liverpool 2-1 Arsenal
Blackburn 1-1 Villa
Man City 2-0 Bolton
QPR 1-2 Everton
Stoke 2-0 Norwich
West Brom 1-3 Chelsea
Wigan 1-1 Swansea
Newcastle 2-1 Sunderland
Fulham 1-0 Wolves
Tottenham 1-2 Man Utd


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

FIXTURES FOR ROUND 27
Liverpool 3-1 Arsenal
Blackburn 2-1 Villa
Man City 4-0 Bolton
QPR 1-2 Everton
Stoke 0-1 Norwich
West Brom 1-1 Chelsea
Wigan 1-1 Swansea
Newcastle 1-2 Sunderland
Fulham 2-0 Wolves
Tottenham 2-1 Man Utd


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

FIXTURES FOR ROUND 27
Liverpool 3-1 Arsenal
Blackburn 0-1 Villa
Man City 4-0 Bolton
QPR 0-1 Everton
Stoke 0-0 Norwich
West Brom 1-3 Chelsea
Wigan 0-0 Swansea
Newcastle 3-3 Sunderland
Fulham 2-0 Wolves
Tottenham 1-2 Man Utd


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

FIXTURES FOR ROUND 27
Liverpool 1-1 Arsenal
Blackburn 2-1 Villa
Man City 3-0 Bolton
QPR 1-1 Everton
Stoke 1-1 Norwich
West Brom 1-2 Chelsea
Wigan 2-0 Swansea
Newcastle 3-2 Sunderland
Fulham 2-0 Wolves
Tottenham 2-2 Man Utd


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Matador said:


> Why wasn't my points calculated?


I did add the points to the opening post but accidentally forgot to add them to the results post. Sorry bout that


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

FIXTURES FOR ROUND 27
Liverpool 2-1 Arsenal
Blackburn 1-2 Villa
Man City 4-0 Bolton
QPR 2-2 Everton
Stoke 2-1 Norwich
West Brom 1-3 Chelsea
Wigan 1-3 Swansea
Newcastle 3-1 Sunderland
Fulham 2-0 Wolves
Tottenham 2-4 Man Utd


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Liverpool 2 v 2 Arsenal
Blackburn 0 v 0 Villa
Man City 4 v 0 Bolton
QPR 0 v 1 Everton
Stoke 1 v 1 Norwich
West Bro 1 v 3 Chelsea
Wigan 1 v 1 Swansea
Newcastle 2 v 1 Sunderland
Fulham 2 v 2 Wolves
Tottenham 1 v 2 Man Utd


----------



## Hyperblast (Apr 17, 2011)

FIXTURES FOR ROUND 27
Liverpool 2-2 Arsenal
Blackburn 1-3 Villa
Man City 4-0 Bolton
QPR 1-2 Everton
Stoke 0-1 Norwich
West Brom 1-2 Chelsea
Wigan 2-2 Swansea
Newcastle 2-2 Sunderland
Fulham 1-1 Wolves
Tottenham 2-3 Man Utd


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Liverpool 1 - 1 Arsenal
Blackburn 0 - 1 Villa
Man City 3 - 0 Bolton
QPR 0 - 1 Everton
Stoke 0 - 1 Norwich
West Brom 0 - 2 Chelsea
Wigan 0 - 1 Swansea
Newcastle 2 - 1 Sunderland
Fulham 2 - 1 Wolves
Tottenham 3 - 3 Man Utd


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Liverpool 1 v 2 Arsenal
Blackburn 1 v 0 Villa
Man City 4 v 0 Bolton
QPR 0 v 1 Everton
Stoke 1 v 1 Norwich
West Bro 1 v 3 Chelsea
Wigan 1 v 1 Swansea
Newcastle 2 v 0 Sunderland
Fulham 2 v 1 Wolves
Tottenham 1 v 3 Man Utd


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

FIXTURES FOR ROUND 27
Liverpool v *Arsenal* 1-2
Blackburn v *Villa* 1-2
*Man City* v Bolton 2-0
QPR v Everton 0-0
Stoke v *Norwich* 0-1
West Brom v *Chelsea* 1-3
Wigan v Swansea 1-1
Newcastle v *Sunderland* 2-4
Fulham v *Wolves* 0-2
Tottenham v *Man Utd* 2-3


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

_*FIXTURES FOR ROUND 27


Liverpool 2-2 Arsenal
Blackburn 1-2 Villa
Man City 3-0 Bolton
QPR 2-2 Everton
Stoke 1-0 Norwich
West Brom 2-3 Chelsea
Wigan 1-2 Swansea
Newcastle 2-0 Sunderland
Fulham 2-0 Wolves
Tottenham 2-3 Man Utd*_


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

Liverpool 1-1 Arsenal
Blackburn 1-1 Vila
Man City 3-0 Villa
QPR 1-2 Everton
Stoke 2-1 Norwich
West Brom 1-1 Chelsea
Wigan 0-1 Swansea
Newcastle 2-1 Sunderland
Fulham 2-1 Wolves
Tottenham 2-2 Man Utd


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Liverpool 1-1 Arsenal
Blackburn 2-1 Villa
Man City 4-0 Bolton
QPR 1-2 Everton
Stoke 1-1 Norwich
West Brom 2-2 Chelsea
Wigan 1-2 Swansea
Newcastle 3-1 Sunderland
Fulham 2-1 Wolves
Tottenham 1-2 Man Utd


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Liverpool 1-2 Arsenal
Blackburn 2-1 Villa
Man City 3-0 Bolton
QPR 1-1 Everton
Stoke 1-0 Norwich
West Brom 0-2 Chelsea
Wigan 1-0 Swansea
Newcastle 2-1 Sunderland
Fulham 0-1 Wolves
Tottenham 2-2 Man Utd


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

> *WEEK 26 RESULTS*
> 
> *20* - Medo
> *19* - united_07
> ...




*FIXTURES FOR ROUND 27*

Bolton v QPR
Wolves v Blackburn
Aston Villa v Fulham
Chelsea v Stoke
Sunderland v Liverpool
Everton v Tottenham
Man Utd v West Brom 
Swansea v Man City
Norwich v Wigan
Arsenal v Newcastle


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Bolton 0-0 QPR
Wolves 2-1 Blackburn
Aston Villa 1-1 Fulham
Chelsea 2-1 Stoke
Sunderland 0-1 Liverpool
Everton 0-2 Tottenham
Man Utd 3-0 West Brom
Swansea 1-4 Man City
Norwich 0-0 Wigan
Arsenal 3-2 Newcastle


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Bolton 1-0 QPR
Wolves 2-0 Blackburn
Aston Villa 2-1 Fulham
Chelsea 2-0 Stoke
Sunderland 1-1 Liverpool
Everton 0-2 Tottenham
Man Utd 2-0 West Brom
Swansea 1-2 Man City
Norwich 1-0 Wigan
Arsenal 3-1 Newcastle


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Bolton 1 - 1 QPR
Wolves 0 - 1 Blackburn
Aston Villa 0 - 2 Fulham
Chelsea 1 - 1 Stoke
Sunderland 0 - 1 Liverpool
Everton 0 - 2 Tottenham
Man Utd 2 - 0 West Brom 
Swansea 0 - 2 Man City
Norwich 1 - 0 Wigan
Arsenal 3 - 1 Newcastle


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Bolton 1-1 QPR
Wolves 1-2 Blackburn
Aston Villa 1-1 Fulham
Chelsea 1-1 Stoke
Sunderland 2-1 Liverpool
Everton 1-1 Tottenham
Man Utd 2-1 West Brom
Swansea 2-3 Man City
Norwich 2-0 Wigan
Arsenal 2-2 Newcastle


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

FIXTURES FOR ROUND 27

Bolton 1-1 QPR
Wolves 1-1 Blackburn
Aston Villa 2-2 Fulham
Chelsea 1-0 Stoke
Sunderland 0-1 Liverpool
Everton 1-2 Tottenham
Man Utd 2-0 West Brom 
Swansea 0-2 Man City
Norwich 1-0 Wigan
Arsenal 1-0 Newcastle


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Bolton 1-1 QPR
Wolves 2-0 Blackburn
Aston Villa 2-1 Fulham
Chelsea 3-0 Stoke
Sunderland 1-2 Liverpool
Everton 1-3 Tottenham
Man Utd 3-0 West Brom
Swansea 1-2 Man City
Norwich 2-0 Wigan
Arsenal 3-1 Newcastle


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Bolton 0-1 QPR
Wolves 1-0 Blackburn
Aston Villa 1-2 Fulham
Chelsea 2-0 Stoke
Sunderland 0-1 Liverpool
Everton 1-1 Tottenham
Man Utd 2-0 West Brom
Swansea 0-3 Man City
Norwich 2-0 Wigan
Arsenal 2-1 Newcastle


----------



## Hyperblast (Apr 17, 2011)

Bolton 1-1 QPR
Wolves 1-1 Blackburn
Aston Villa 1-2 Fulham
Chelsea 3-0 Stoke
Sunderland 1-2 Liverpool
Everton 1-3 Tottenham
Man Utd 3-2 West Brom 
Swansea 1-4 Man City
Norwich 2-0 Wigan
Arsenal 2-1 Newcastle


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Bolton* 1-0 QPR
*Wolves* 2-1 Blackburn
Aston Villa 1-2 *Fulham*
*Chelsea* 2-0 Stoke
Sunderland 1-1 Liverpool
Everton 0-1 *Tottenham*
*Man Utd* 2-0 West Brom
Swansea 1-3 *Man City*
Norwich 1-1 Wigan
*Arsenal* 3-1 Newcastle


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Bolton 1-2 QPR
Wolves 1-1 Blackburn
Aston Villa 0-1 Fulham
Chelsea 2-0 Stoke
Sunderland 1-3 Liverpool
Everton 1-2 Tottenham
Man Utd 3-0 West Brom 
Swansea 0-2 Man City
Norwich 1-1 Wigan
Arsenal 3-2 Newcastle


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Bolton 1-1 QPR
Wolves 0-1 Blackburn
Aston Villa 0-0 Fulham
Chelsea 2-0 Stoke
Sunderland 1-1 Liverpool
Everton 0-2 Tottenham
Man Utd 3-0 West Brom
Swansea 0-3 Man City
Norwich 3-1 Wigan
Arsenal 2-1 Newcastle


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Bolton 2-1 QPR
Wolves 2-0 Blackburn
Aston Villa 2-2 Fulham
Chelsea 2-0 Stoke
Sunderland 1-2 Liverpool
Everton 0-2 Tottenham
Man Utd 3-1 West Brom
Swansea 1-2 Man City
Norwich 1-0 Wigan
Arsenal 3-1 Newcastle*


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

> *WEEK 27 RESULTS*
> 
> *17* - united_07
> *16* - Matador
> ...




The next two rounds are pretty close to each other so I will post both of the fixtures below.

*FIXTURES FOR ROUND 28 (17th March - 21st March)*
Wigan v West Brom
Fulham v Swansea
Wolves v Man Utd
Newcastle v Norwich
Aston Villa v Bolton
Blackburn v Sunderland
Man City v Chelsea
Spurs v Stoke
Everton v Arsenal
QPR v Liverpool




*FIXTURES FOR ROUND 29 (24th March - 26th March)*
Chelsea v Spurs
Arsenal v Aston Villa
Bolton v Blackburn
Liverpool v Wigan
Norwich v Wolves
Sunderland v QPR
Swansea v Everton
Stoke v Man City
West Brom v Newcastle
Man Utd v Fulham


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

FIXTURES FOR ROUND 28 (17th March - 21st March)
Wigan 1-1 West Brom
Fulham 1-0 Swansea
Wolves 2-1 Man Utd
Newcastle 2-0 Norwich
Aston Villa 1-0 Bolton
Blackburn 0-0 Sunderland
Man City 3-1 Chelsea
Spurs 2-0 Stoke
Everton 1-2 Arsenal
QPR 1-1 Liverpool

FIXTURES FOR ROUND 29 (24th March - 26th March)
Chelsea 2-2 Spurs
Arsenal 3-0 Aston Villa
Bolton 1-1 Blackburn
Liverpool 2-0 Wigan
Norwich 1-0 Wolves
Sunderland 1-1 QPR
Swansea 2-1 Everton
Stoke 1-3 Man City
West Brom 1-3 Newcastle
Man Utd 3-0 Fulham
_______________


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Would our points count for the Liverpool/Everton game BDFW? I remember we predicted the score for that game several weeks back but it was rearranged due to the Carling Cup.

FIXTURES FOR ROUND 28 (17th March - 21st March)
Wigan 1-3 West Brom
Fulham 2-1 Swansea
Wolves 1-3 Man Utd
Newcastle 3-0 Norwich
Aston Villa 2-0 Bolton
Blackburn 0-1 Sunderland
Man City 3-2 Chelsea
Spurs 3-0 Stoke
Everton 1-3 Arsenal
QPR 1-2 Liverpool

FIXTURES FOR ROUND 29 (24th March - 26th March)
Chelsea 2-2 Spurs
Arsenal 3-0 Aston Villa
Bolton 2-1 Blackburn
Liverpool 3-0 Wigan
Norwich 2-1 Wolves
Sunderland 2-1 QPR
Swansea 2-1 Everton
Stoke 1-3 Man City
West Brom 1-2 Newcastle
Man Utd 4-0 Fulham


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Foreshadowed said:


> Would our points count for the Liverpool/Everton game BDFW? I remember we predicted the score for that game several weeks back but it was rearranged due to the Carling Cup.


Some people didn't predict the game and it was a few weeks ago so I think the only fair thing to do is to just forget about the points for that game.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Okie dokie.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

ROUND 28
Wigan 0-2 West Brom
Fulham 3-0 Swansea
Wolves 0-5 Man Utd
Newcastle 2-1 Norwich
Aston Villa 2-0 Bolton
Blackburn 0-2 Sunderland
Man City 2-2 Chelsea
Spurs 1-0 Stoke
Everton 1-2 Arsenal
QPR 1-1 Liverpool

ROUND 29
Chelsea 2-1 Spurs
Arsenal 2-0 Aston Villa
Bolton 1-1 Blackburn
Liverpool 2-0 Wigan
Norwich 2-0 Wolves
Sunderland 2-1 QPR
Swansea 2-0 Everton
Stoke 1-1 Man City
West Brom 1-1 Newcastle
Man Utd 2-0 Fulham


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

FIXTURES FOR ROUND 28 (17th March - 21st March)
Wigan 1-2 West Brom
Fulham 1-1 Swansea
Wolves 0-1 Man Utd
Newcastle 1-0 Norwich
Aston Villa 1-0 Bolton
Blackburn 1-2 Sunderland
Man City 1-0 Chelsea
Spurs 1-0 Stoke
Everton 1-2 Arsenal
QPR 0-1 Liverpool




FIXTURES FOR ROUND 29 (24th March - 26th March)
Chelsea 2-2 Spurs
Arsenal 2-0 Aston Villa
Bolton 1-1 Blackburn
Liverpool 1-0 Wigan
Norwich 2-1 Wolves
Sunderland 1-0 QPR
Swansea 1-1 Everton
Stoke 1-2 Man City
West Brom 1-1 Newcastle
Man Utd 2-0 Fulham


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

FIXTURES FOR ROUND 28 (17th March - 21st March)
Wigan 0-2 West Brom
Fulham 2-1 Swansea
Wolves 1-3 Man Utd
Newcastle 2-1 Norwich
Aston Villa 1-1 Bolton
Blackburn 0-2 Sunderland
Man City 3-1 Chelsea
Spurs 3-0 Stoke
Everton 1-2 Arsenal
QPR 0-3 Liverpool

FIXTURES FOR ROUND 29 (24th March - 26th March)
Chelsea 2-2 Spurs
Arsenal 3-0 Aston Villa
Bolton 1-0 Blackburn
Liverpool 3-0 Wigan
Norwich 2-0 Wolves
Sunderland 2-0 QPR
Swansea 0-1 Everton
Stoke 1-3 Man City
West Brom 1-1 Newcastle
Man Utd 4-0 Fulham


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*FIXTURES FOR ROUND 28 (17th March - 21st March)*
Wigan 1-2 West Brom
Fulham 2-1 Swansea
Wolves 2-2 Man Utd
Newcastle 2-1 Norwich
Aston Villa 1-0 Bolton
Blackburn 0-2 Sunderland
Man City 3-2 Chelsea
Spurs 3-1 Stoke
Everton 1-1 Arsenal
QPR 0-2 Liverpool

*FIXTURES FOR ROUND 29 (24th March - 26th March)*
Chelsea 1-2 Spurs
Arsenal 2-0 Aston Villa
Bolton 1-0 Blackburn
Liverpool 2-0 Wigan
Norwich 2-0 Wolves
Sunderland 3-1 QPR
Swansea 1-2 Everton
Stoke 0-3 Man City
West Brom 1-1 Newcastle
Man Utd 3-1 Fulham
__________________


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

FIXTURES FOR ROUND 28 (17th March - 21st March)
Wigan v West Brom 0 - 1 
Fulham v Swansea 2 - 1 
Wolves v Man Utd 0 - 2 
Newcastle v Norwich 2 - 1
Aston Villa v Bolton 0 - 1
Blackburn v Sunderland 0 - 2
Man City v Chelsea 1 - 1
Spurs v Stoke 2 - 1
Everton v Arsenal 0 - 2
QPR v Liverpool 0 - 2

FIXTURES FOR ROUND 29 (24th March - 26th March)
Chelsea v Spurs 0 - 0
Arsenal v Aston Villa 2 - 0
Bolton v Blackburn 2 - 1
Liverpool v Wigan 2 - 1
Norwich v Wolves 1 - 0 
Sunderland v QPR 2 - 1 
Swansea v Everton 0 - 1
Stoke v Man City 0 - 2
West Brom v Newcastle 0 - 1
Man Utd v Fulham 2 - 1


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

*FIXTURES FOR ROUND 28*

Wigan 1-1 West Brom 
Fulham 1-2 *Swansea*
Wolves 0-3 *Man Utd*
*Newcastle* 2-0 Norwich
*Aston Villa* 2-1 Bolton
*Blackburn* 2-1 Sunderland
Man City 2-2 Chelsea
*Spurs* 3-1 Stoke
Everton 0-3 *Arsenal*
QPR 1-2 *Liverpool* 



*FIXTURES FOR ROUND 29*

*Chelsea* 1-0 Spurs
*Arsenal* 3-2 Aston Villa
*Bolton* 1-0 Blackburn
*Liverpool* 3-1 Wigan
Norwich 1-1 Wolves
Sunderland 1-2 *QPR*
Swansea 0-2 *Everton*
Stoke 0-2 *Man City*
West Brom 1-1 Newcastle
*Man Utd* 3-1 Fulham


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

FIXTURES FOR ROUND 28 (17th March - 21st March)
Wigan 0-0 West Brom
Fulham 1-2 Swansea
Wolves 0-5 Man Utd
Newcastle 1-2 Norwich
Aston Villa 0-0 Bolton
Blackburn 1-2 Sunderland
Man City 2-3 Chelsea
Spurs 1-0 Stoke
Everton 0-1 Arsenal
QPR 0-2 Liverpool




FIXTURES FOR ROUND 29 (24th March - 26th March)
Chelsea 1-2 Spurs
Arsenal 3-1 Aston Villa
Bolton 1-0 Blackburn
Liverpool 2-0 Wigan
Norwich 1-1 Wolves
Sunderland 2-0 QPR
Swansea 0-0 Everton
Stoke 0-2 Man City
West Brom 1-2 Newcastle
Man Utd 3-1 Fulham


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

FIXTURES FOR ROUND 28 (17th March - 21st March)
Wigan 1 v 1 West Brom :side:
Fulham 0 v 3 Swansea :side:
Wolves 0 v 2 Man Utd
Newcastle 1 v 0 Norwich
Aston Villa 1 v 1 Bolton
Blackburn 1 v 2 Sunderland
Man City 2 v 2 Chelsea
Spurs 2 v 0 Stoke
Everton 1 v 3 Arsenal
QPR 0 v 3 Liverpool



FIXTURES FOR ROUND 29 (24th March - 26th March)
Chelsea 1 v 1 Spurs
Arsenal 2 v 0 Aston Villa
Bolton 1 v 1 Blackburn
Liverpool 0 v 0 Wigan
Norwich 2 v 1 Wolves
Sunderland 2 v 0 QPR
Swansea 2 v 2 Everton
Stoke 0 v 2 Man City
West Brom 1 v 1 Newcastle
Man Utd 3 v 0 Fulham


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

FIXTURES FOR ROUND 28 (17th March - 21st March)
Wigan v *West Brom* 0-1
Fulham v Swansea 2-2
Wolves v *Man Utd* 0-2
Newcastle v* Norwich* 0-1
*Aston Villa* v Bolton 2-1
Blackburn v Sunderland 0-0
Man City v *Chelsea* 2-3
*Spurs* v Stoke 1-0
Everton v *Arsenal* 1-4
QPR v *Liverpool* 0-1




FIXTURES FOR ROUND 29 (24th March - 26th March)
*Chelsea* v Spurs 2-1
*Arsena*l v Aston Villa 2-0
*Bolton* v Blackburn 1-0
Liverpool v Wigan
Norwich v Wolves 0-0
*Sunderland* v QPR 3-2
Swansea v Everton 1-1
Stoke v *Man City* 0-2
West Brom v *Newcastle* 0-1
*Man Utd* v Fulham 1-0


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*FIXTURES FOR ROUND 28

Man City 2-3 Chelsea
Spurs 3-1 Stoke
Everton 2-2 Arsenal
QPR 2-1 Liverpool 



FIXTURES FOR ROUND 29

Chelsea 3-1 Spurs
Arsenal 3-2 Aston Villa
Bolton 1-0 Blackburn
Liverpool 2-0 Wigan
Norwich 1-1 Wolves
Sunderland 2-2 QPR
Swansea 0-2 Everton
Stoke 1-1 Man City
West Brom 1-2 Newcastle
Man Utd 3-1 Fulham*


----------



## Hyperblast (Apr 17, 2011)

FIXTURES FOR ROUND 29 (24th March - 26th March)
Chelsea 2-2 Spurs
Arsenal 2-1 Aston Villa
Bolton 1-1 Blackburn
Liverpool 3-0 Wigan
Norwich 2-0 Wolves
Sunderland 2-1 QPR
Swansea 2-2 Everton
Stoke 1-4 Man City
West Brom 1-3 Newcastle
Man Utd 2-1 Fulham


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

> *WEEK 28 RESULTS*
> 
> *20* - BDFW
> *19* - SN0WMAN
> ...




*FIXTURES FOR THIS WEEK*
Aston Villa v Chelsea
Everton v West Brom
Fulham v Norwich
Man City v Sunderland
QPR v Arsenal
Wigan v Stoke
Wolves v Bolton
Newcastle v Liverpool
Tottenham v Swansea
Blackburn v Man Utd


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Aston Villa 0 v 2 Chelsea
Everton 2 v 1 West Brom
Fulham 1 v 1 Norwich
Man City 2 v 0 Sunderland
QPR 1 v 2 Arsenal
Wigan 2 v 1Stoke
Wolves 1 v 2 Bolton
Newcastle 1 v 1 Liverpool
Tottenham 3 v 1 Swansea
Blackburn 1 v 3 Man Utd


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Aston Villa 1 v 3 Chelsea
Everton 2 v 0 West Brom
Fulham 2 v 2 Norwich
Man City 3 v 0 Sunderland
QPR 1 v 3 Arsenal
Wigan 1 v 1 Stoke
Wolves 0 v 2 Bolton
Newcastle 1 v 2 Liverpool
Tottenham 1 v 0 Swansea
Blackburn 1 v 2 Man Utd


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

FIXTURES FOR THIS WEEK
Aston Villa 0-3 Chelsea
Everton 1-0 West Brom
Fulham 0-0 Norwich
Man City 2-2 Sunderland
QPR 1-0 Arsenal
Wigan 2-2 Stoke
Wolves 0-1 Bolton
Newcastle 0-1 Liverpool
Tottenham 2-1 Swansea
Blackburn 0-0 Man Utd


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Aston Villa 1-2 Chelsea
Everton 2-0 West Brom
Fulham 1-2 Norwich
Man City 2-1 Sunderland
QPR 0-3 Arsenal
Wigan 1-1 Stoke
Wolves 0-1 Bolton
Newcastle 2-1 Liverpool
Tottenham 2-1 Swansea
Blackburn 0-3 Man Utd


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

FIXTURES FOR THIS WEEK
Aston Villa 0-2 Chelsea
Everton 1-1 West Brom
Fulham 1-1 Norwich
Man City 1-0 Sunderland
QPR 1-2 Arsenal
Wigan 1-1 Stoke
Wolves 1-2 Bolton
Newcastle 1-1 Liverpool
Tottenham 1-0 Swansea
Blackburn 0-2 Man Utd


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

FIXTURES FOR THIS WEEK
Aston Villa v *Chelsea* 0-1
*Everton* v West Brom 2-1
Fulham v Norwich 0-0
*Man City* v Sunderland 2-1
QPR v *Arsenal* 1-3
Wigan v *Stoke* 0-1
Wolves v Bolton 1-1
*Newcastle* v Liverpool 1-0
*Tottenham* v Swansea 1-0
Blackburn v *Man Utd* 1-4


----------



## general92 (Mar 26, 2012)

FIXTURES FOR THIS WEEK
Aston Villa 0-2 Chelsea
Everton 3-0 West Brom
Fulham 1-1 Norwich
Man City 2-0 Sunderland
QPR 0-2 Arsenal
Wigan 1-3 Stoke
Wolves 1-3 Bolton
Newcastle 2-1 Liverpool
Tottenham 1-1 Swansea
Blackburn 0-1 Man Utd
__________________


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Aston Villa 0 v 2 Chelsea
Everton 1 v 1 West Brom
Fulham 2 v 2 Norwich
Man City 3 v 1 Sunderland
QPR 0 v 3 Arsenal
Wigan 1 v 1 Stoke
Wolves 0 v 0 Bolton
Newcastle 3 v 2 Liverpool
Tottenham 2 v 0 Swansea
Blackburn 0 v 2 Man Utd


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Aston Villa 1-2 Chelsea
Everton 1-0 West Brom
Fulham 0-0 Norwich
Man City 2-0Sunderland
QPR 1-3 Arsenal
Wigan 0-1 Stoke
Wolves 0-2 Bolton
Newcastle 1-1 Liverpool
Tottenham 2-0 Swansea
Blackburn 1-3 Man Utd


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

_*Aston Villa 1-3 Chelsea
Everton 2-0 West Brom
Fulham 0-0 Norwich
Man City 3-0Sunderland
QPR 1-2 Arsenal
Wigan 0-1 Stoke
Wolves 1-1 Bolton
Newcastle 2-1 Liverpool
Tottenham 4-0 Swansea
Blackburn 0-2 Man Utd*_


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Aston Villa v Chelsea 0 - 1
Everton v West Brom 1 - 0
Fulham v Norwich 2 - 1
Man City v Sunderland 1 - 1
QPR v Arsenal 0 - 2
Wigan v Stoke 1 - 2
Wolves v Bolton 0 - 1
Newcastle v Liverpool 1 - 1
Tottenham v Swansea 2 - 1
Blackburn v Man Utd 0 - 2


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

FIXTURES FOR THIS WEEK
Aston Villa 1-2 Chelsea
Everton 3-1 West Brom
Fulham 2-1 Norwich
Man City 3-1 Sunderland
QPR 1-3 Arsenal
Wigan 2-2 Stoke
Wolves 0-2 Bolton
Newcastle 1-1 Liverpool
Tottenham 3-1 Swansea
Blackburn 1-4 Man Utd


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

FIXTURES FOR THIS WEEK
Aston Villa 1 v 2 Chelsea
Everton 2 v 0 West Brom
Fulham 2 v 2 Norwich
Man City 3 v 1 Sunderland
QPR 0 v 3 Arsenal
Wigan 1 v 1 Stoke
Wolves 0 v 0 Bolton
Newcastle 2 v 1 Liverpool
Tottenham 1 v 1 Swansea
Blackburn 0 v 2 Man Utd


----------



## Hyperblast (Apr 17, 2011)

Aston Villa 1 v 2 Chelsea
Everton 1 v 1 West Brom
Fulham 2 v 2 Norwich
Man City 3 v 1 Sunderland
QPR 0 v 3 Arsenal
Wigan 1 v 1 Stoke
Wolves 0 v 0 Bolton
Newcastle 2 v 2 Liverpool
Tottenham 2 v 1 Swansea
Blackburn 0 v 2 Man Utd


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

> *WEEK 31 RESULTS*
> 
> *25* - Chain Gang solider
> *20* - Destiny, Foreshadowed
> ...


*Week 32 Fixtures*
Swansea v Newcastle
Sunderland v Tottenham
Bolton v Fulham
Chelsea v Wigan
Liverpool v Aston Villa
Norwich v Everton
West Brom v Blackburn
Stoke v Wolves
Man Utd v QPR
Arsenal v Man City

*Week 33 Fixtures (MID-WEEK)*
Everton v Sunderland
Newcastle v Bolton
Tottenham v Norwich
Aston Villa v Stoke
Fulham v Chelsea
Blackburn v Liverpool
Man City v West Brom
Wigan v Man Utd
Wolves v Arsenal
QPR v Swansea


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Week 32 Fixtures
Swansea 2-2 Newcastle
Sunderland 2-1 Tottenham
Bolton 2-0 Fulham
Chelsea 4-0 Wigan
Liverpool 1-1 Aston Villa
Norwich 2-1 Everton
West Brom 2-2 Blackburn
Stoke 2-0 Wolves
Man Utd 3-1 QPR
Arsenal 2-3 Man City

Week 33 Fixtures (MID-WEEK)
Everton 2-2 Sunderland
Newcastle 2-0 Bolton
Tottenham 2-1 Norwich
Aston Villa 2-1 Stoke
Fulham 1-3 Chelsea
Blackburn 1-2 Liverpool
Man City 2-0 West Brom
Wigan 0-3 Man Utd
Wolves 0-2 Arsenal
QPR 2-1 Swansea


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Week 32 Fixtures
Swansea v *Newcastle * 0-1
Sunderland v Tottenham 1-1
Bolton v *Fulham* 0-2
*Chelsea* v Wigan 4-1
Liverpool v *Aston Villa* 1-2
Norwich v *Everton* 0-1
*West Brom* v Blackburn 1-0
Stoke v Wolves 2-2
*Man Utd* v QPR 1-0
Arsenal v *Man City* 2-4

Week 33 Fixtures (MID-WEEK)
Everton v *Sunderland* 1-3
*Newcastle* v Bolton 1-0
*Tottenham* v Norwich 2-0
*Aston Villa* v Stoke 1-0
Fulham v *Chelsea* 2-4
Blackburn v *Liverpool* 1-2
*Man City* v West Brom 2-0
Wigan v *Man Utd*1-3
Wolves v *Arsenal* 1-2
QPR v Swansea 1-1


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Week 32 Fixtures*
Swansea 1-1 Newcastle
Sunderland 1-1 Tottenham
Bolton 1-0 Fulham
Chelsea 1-0 Wigan
Liverpool 1-0 Aston Villa
Norwich 2-1 Everton
West Brom 2-1 Blackburn
Stoke 1-0 Wolves
Man Utd 2-0 QPR
Arsenal 2-2 Man City

*Week 33 Fixtures (MID-WEEK)*
Everton 1-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-0 Bolton
Tottenham 1-0 Norwich
Aston Villa 1-1 Stoke
Fulham 1-1 Chelsea
Blackburn 1-1 Liverpool
Man City 2-0 West Brom
Wigan 0-3 Man Utd
Wolves 1-2 Arsenal
QPR 1-1 Swansea


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Week 32 Fixtures
Swansea 1-1 Newcastle
Sunderland 1-3 Tottenham
Bolton 0-1 Fulham
Chelsea 3-0 Wigan
Liverpool 2-1 Aston Villa
Norwich 2-2 Everton
West Brom 2-1 Blackburn
Stoke 1-0 Wolves
Man Utd 2-0 QPR
Arsenal 1-1 Man City

Week 33 Fixtures (MID-WEEK)
Everton 2-0 Sunderland
Newcastle 2-0 Bolton
Tottenham 3-1 Norwich
Aston Villa 1-1 Stoke
Fulham 0-2 Chelsea
Blackburn 1-3 Liverpool
Man City 4-0 West Brom
Wigan 1-2 Man Utd
Wolves 0-3 Arsenal
QPR 1-1 Swansea


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Week 32 Fixtures
Swansea 0 - 2Newcastle
Sunderland 0 - 1 Tottenham
Bolton 1 - 0 Fulham
Chelsea 2 - 0 Wigan
Liverpool 0 - 0 Aston Villa
Norwich 1 - 2 Everton
West Brom 0 - 1 Blackburn
Stoke 1 - 0 Wolves
Man Utd 2 - 0 QPR
Arsenal 1 - 1 Man City

Week 33 Fixtures (MID-WEEK)
Everton 1 - 1 Sunderland
Newcastle 2 - 0 Bolton
Tottenham 2 - 1 Norwich
Aston Villa 0 - 1 Stoke
Fulham 1 - 2 Chelsea
Blackburn 1 - 2 Liverpool
Man City 1 - 0 West Brom
Wigan 0 -2 Man Utd
Wolves 0 - 2 Arsenal
QPR 0 - 1 Swansea


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Week 32 Fixtures*
Swansea 1 - 2 Newcastle
Sunderland 1 - 2 Tottenham
Bolton 0 - 2 Fulham
Chelsea 3 - 0 Wigan
Liverpool 1 - 0 Aston Villa
Norwich 1 - 3 Everton
West Brom 1 - 1 Blackburn
Stoke 2 - 0 Wolves
Man Utd 4 - 0 QPR
Arsenal 1 - 2 Man City

*Week 33 Fixtures*
Everton 2 - 1 Sunderland
Newcastle 2 - 0 Bolton
Tottenham 3 - 1 Norwich
Aston Villa 2 - 1 Stoke
Fulham 1 - 3 Chelsea
Blackburn 1 - 2 Liverpool
Man City 4 - 0 West Brom
Wigan 2 - 2 Man Utd
Wolves 0 - 3 Arsenal
QPR 1 - 1 Swansea


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Week 32 Fixtures
Swansea 0 - 2 Newcastle
Sunderland 1 - 3 Tottenham
Bolton 2 - 0 Fulham
Chelsea 2 - 0 Wigan
Liverpool 0 - 0 Aston Villa
Norwich 1 - 1 Everton
West Brom 1 - 1 Blackburn
Stoke 2 - 0 Wolves
Man Utd 4 - 0 QPR
Arsenal 1 - 1 Man City

Week 33 Fixtures (MID-WEEK)
Everton 1 - 1 Sunderland
Newcastle 3 - 1 Bolton
Tottenham 3 - 0 Norwich
Aston Villa 1 - 1 Stoke
Fulham 1 - 1 Chelsea
Blackburn 1 - 3 Liverpool
Man City 2 - 1 West Brom
Wigan 0 - 3 Man Utd
Wolves 0 - 2 Arsenal
QPR 0 - 0 Swansea


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Week 32 Fixtures
Swansea 2-2 Newcastle
Sunderland 1-2 Tottenham
Bolton 2-1 Fulham
Chelsea 4-0 Wigan
Liverpool 3-1 Aston Villa
Norwich 2-3 Everton
West Brom 2-1 Blackburn
Stoke 1-0 Wolves
Man Utd 3-0 QPR
Arsenal 2-2 Man City

Week 33 Fixtures (MID-WEEK)
Everton 2-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 3-0 Bolton
Tottenham 4-1 Norwich
Aston Villa 2-0 Stoke
Fulham 1-3 Chelsea
Blackburn 1-2 Liverpool
Man City 4-0 West Brom
Wigan 1-5 Man Utd
Wolves 0-3 Arsenal
QPR 2-1 Swansea


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Week 32 Fixtures
Swansea 1-0 Newcastle
Sunderland 0-1 Tottenham
Bolton 0-0 Fulham
Chelsea 3-0 Wigan
Liverpool 2-1 Aston Villa
Norwich 1-1 Everton
West Brom 2-2 Blackburn
Stoke 1-0 Wolves
Man Utd 4-0 QPR
Arsenal 2-3 Man City

Week 33 Fixtures (MID-WEEK)
Everton 0-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 2-0 Bolton
Tottenham 1-0 Norwich
Aston Villa 2-1 Stoke
Fulham 1-3 Chelsea
Blackburn 0-2 Liverpool
Man City 2-1 West Brom
Wigan 0-2 Man Utd
Wolves 0-2 Arsenal
QPR 0-0 Swansea


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Week 32 Fixtures

Sunderland 1 - 1 Tottenham
Bolton 2 - 0 Fulham
Chelsea 2 - 0 Wigan
Liverpool 1 - 0 Aston Villa
Norwich 1 - 1 Everton
West Brom 1 - 1 Blackburn
Stoke 2 - 0 Wolves
Man Utd 3 - 1 QPR
Arsenal 1 - 1 Man City

Week 33 Fixtures (MID-WEEK)
Everton 1 - 0 Sunderland
Newcastle 3 - 1 Bolton
Tottenham 3 - 0 Norwich
Aston Villa 1 - 1 Stoke
Fulham 1 - 1 Chelsea
Blackburn 1 - 3 Liverpool
Man City 2 - 1 West Brom
Wigan 0 - 3 Man Utd
Wolves 0 - 2 Arsenal
QPR 0 - 0 Swansea


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Bolton 2-1 Fulham
Chelsea 4-0 Wigan
Liverpool 2-1 Aston Villa
Norwich 0-1 Everton
West Brom 0-1 Blackburn
Stoke 1-1 Wolves
Man Utd 2-0 QPR
Arsenal 1-2 Man City

Week 33 Fixtures (MID-WEEK)
Everton 1-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 1-0 Bolton
Tottenham 3-1 Norwich
Aston Villa 0-0 Stoke
Fulham 0-1 Chelsea
Blackburn 1-1 Liverpool
Man City 4-1 West Brom
Wigan 0-2 Man Utd
Wolves 1-2 Arsenal
QPR 1-0 Swansea


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

_*Bolton 1-1 Fulham
Chelsea 3-0 Wigan
Liverpool 3-1 Aston Villa
Norwich 1-2 Everton
West Brom 2-1 Blackburn
Stoke 1-0 Wolves
Man Utd 3-0 QPR
Arsenal 2-1 Man City

Week 33 Fixtures (MID-WEEK)
Everton 2-1 Sunderland
Newcastle 2-1 Bolton
Tottenham 3-1 Norwich
Aston Villa 2-1 Stoke
Fulham 0-2 Chelsea
Blackburn 2-3 Liverpool
Man City 4-0 West Brom
Wigan 1-3 Man Utd
Wolves 1-2 Arsenal
QPR 1-1 Swansea*_


----------



## Hyperblast (Apr 17, 2011)

Man City 2-1 West Brom
Wigan 0-2 Man Utd
Wolves 0-3 Arsenal
QPR 0-1 Swansea


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

> *WEEK 32 RESULTS*
> 
> *22* - united_07
> *20* - Chain Gang solider, SN0WMAN
> ...





> *WEEK 33 RESULTS*
> 
> *26* - united_07
> *25* - Shepard
> ...








*This Weeks Fixtures:*
Norwich v Man City
Sunderland v Wolves
Swansea v Blackburn
West Brom v Swansea
Man Utd v Aston Villa
Arsenal v Wigan


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Norwich 1-3 Man City
Sunderland 2-0 Wolves
Swansea 3-2 Blackburn
West Brom 1-1 QPR
Man Utd 3-1 Aston Villa
Arsenal 2-0 Wigan


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Norwich 1-2 Man City
Sunderland 3-0 Wolves
Swansea 3-1 Blackburn
West Brom 1-1 QPR
Man Utd 3-1 Aston Villa
Arsenal 4-0 Wigan


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Norwich 1-2 Man City
Sunderland 4-1 Wolves
Swansea 2-0 Blackburn
West Brom 1-0 QPR
Man Utd 3-0 Aston Villa
Arsenal 1-0 Wigan


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Norwich 0-2 Man City
Sunderland 3-1 Wolves
Swansea 2-0 Blackburn
West Brom 1-1 QPR
Man Utd 2-1 Aston Villa
Arsenal 4-0 Wigan


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Norwich 2-2 Man City
Sunderland 3-0 Wolves
Swansea 4-1 Blackburn
West Brom 2-2 QPR
Man Utd 2-0 Aston Villa
Arsenal 2-1 Wigan


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Norwich 2-2 Man City
Sunderland 1-0 Wolves
Swansea 0-0 Blackburn
West Brom 1-0 QPR
Man Utd 3-0 Aston Villa
Arsenal 1-0 Wigan


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Norwich 1 v 3 Man City
Sunderland 2 v 0 Wolves
Swansea 1 v 2 Blackburn
West Brom 1 v 1 QPR
Man Utd 2 v 0 Aston Villa
Arsenal 2 v 1 Wigan


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Norwich 0 - 2 Man City
Sunderland 2 - 0 Wolves 
Swansea 1 - 1 Blackburn
West Brom 1 - 0 QPR
Man Utd 2 - 0 Aston Villa
Arsenal 3 - 0 Wigan


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Norwich 1 - 2 Man City
Sunderland 2 - 0 Wolves
Swansea 1 - 2 Blackburn
West Brom 3 - 0 QPR
Man Utd 4 - 0 Aston Villa
Arsenal 3 - 0 Wigan


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*This Weeks Fixtures:*

Norwich 0-2 Man City
Sunderland 1-0 Wolves
Swansea 1-0 Blackburn
West Brom 0-0 QPR
Man Utd 4-0 Aston Villa
Arsenal 2-1 Wigan


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Norwich 0-3 Man City
Sunderland 1-1 Wolves
Swansea 1-2 Blackburn
West Brom 0-1 QPR
Man Utd 2-1 Aston Villa
Arsenal 3-1 Wigan


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

> *WEEK 34 RESULTS*
> 
> 14 - SN0WMAN
> 11 - CC91, Chain Gang solider, Jobbed_Out
> ...



*Week 35 Fixtures*
Arsenal v Chelsea
Aston Villa v Sunderland
Blackburn v Norwich
Bolton v Swansea
Fulham v Wigan
Newcastle v Stoke
QPR v Tottenham
Man Utd v Everton
Liverpool v West Brom
Wolves v Man City
Aston Villa v Bolton

*BONUS GAME (X2 POINTS)*
EL CLÁSICO - Barcelona v Real Madrid


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Week 35 Fixtures
Arsenal 2-1 Chelsea
Aston Villa 1-1 Sunderland
Blackburn 0-1 Norwich
Bolton 2-2 Swansea
Fulham 3-1 Wigan
Newcastle 2-0 Stoke
QPR 1-3 Tottenham
Man Utd 2-0 Everton
Liverpool 3-1 West Brom
Wolves 0-4 Man City
Aston Villa 1-1 Bolton

BONUS GAME (X2 POINTS)
EL CLÁSICO - Barcelona 3-1 Real Madrid


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Week 35 Fixtures
Arsenal v *Chelsea* 1-2
Aston Villa v *Sunderland* 1-3
Blackburn v *Norwich* 0-1
Bolton v Swansea 1-1
*Fulham* v Wigan 2-1
Newcastle v Stoke 1-1
QPR v *Tottenham* 0-1
*Man Utd* v Everton 2-1
*Liverpool* v West Brom 2-1
Wolves v *Man City* 1-4
*Aston Villa* v Bolton 1-0

BONUS GAME (X2 POINTS)
EL CLÁSICO - *Barcelona* v Real Madrid 2-1


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Week 35 Fixtures
Arsenal 2-2 Chelsea
Aston Villa 0-1 Sunderland
Blackburn 1-2 Norwich
Bolton 1-1 Swansea
Fulham 2-0 Wigan
Newcastle 2-0 Stoke
QPR 2-1 Tottenham
Man Utd 1-0 Everton
Liverpool 1-1 West Brom
Wolves 0-5 Man City
Aston Villa 1-1 Bolton

BONUS GAME (X2 POINTS)
EL CLÁSICO - Barcelona 1-1 Real Madrid


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Week 35 Fixtures
Arsenal 1-1 Chelsea
Aston Villa 0-1 Sunderland
Blackburn 0-1 Norwich
Bolton 0-1 Swansea
Fulham 1-2 Wigan
Newcastle 2-0 Stoke
QPR 0-1 Tottenham
Man Utd 3-0 Everton
Liverpool 1-1 West Brom
Wolves 0-3 Man City
Aston Villa 1-1 Bolton

BONUS GAME (X2 POINTS)
EL CLÁSICO - Barcelona 3-2 Real Madrid


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Week 35 Fixtures
Arsenal 1-1 Chelsea
Aston Villa 1-1 Sunderland
Blackburn 1-0 Norwich
Bolton 1-0 Swansea
Fulham 1-1 Wigan
Newcastle 1-0 Stoke
QPR 1-1 Tottenham
Man Utd 2-0 Everton
Liverpool 1-0 West Brom
Wolves 0-3 Man City
Aston Villa 1-0 Bolton

BONUS GAME (X2 POINTS)
EL CLÁSICO - Barcelona 2-1 Real Madrid


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Week 35 Fixtures
Arsenal 3-2 Chelsea
Aston Villa 2-1 Sunderland
Blackburn 0-2 Norwich
Bolton 1-1 Swansea
Fulham 3-0 Wigan
Newcastle 4-1 Stoke
QPR 1-3 Tottenham
Man Utd 3-1 Everton
Liverpool 2-1 West Brom
Wolves 1-5 Man City
Aston Villa 2-1 Bolton

BONUS GAME (X2 POINTS)
EL CLÁSICO - Barcelona 4-2 Real Madrid


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Week 35 Fixtures
Arsenal 3-3 Chelsea
Aston Villa 2-1 Sunderland
Blackburn 1-2 Norwich
Bolton 1-2 Swansea
Fulham 2-0 Wigan
Newcastle 3-1 Stoke
QPR 2-3 Tottenham
Man Utd 1-1 Everton
Liverpool 2-0 West Brom
Wolves 1-2 Man City
Aston Villa 2- 2 Bolton

BONUS GAME (X2 POINTS)
EL CLÁSICO - Barcelona 3-2 Real Madrid


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Arsenal 2-3 *Chelsea*
Aston Villa 0-1 *Sunderland*
Blackburn 1-1 Norwich
Bolton 1-2 *Swansea*
Fulham 1-2 *Wigan*
*Newcastle* 3-0 Stoke
QPR 0-2 *Tottenham*
*Man Utd* 2-1 Everton
*Liverpool* 1-0 West Brom
Wolves 0-3 *Man City*
Aston Villa 0-0 Bolton

BONUS GAME (X2 POINTS)
EL CLÁSICO - *Barcelona* 3-2 Real Madrid


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Arsenal 1-1 Chelsea
Aston Villa 1-1 Sunderland
Blackburn 0-1 Norwich
Bolton 0-1 Swansea
Fulham 1-1 Wigan
Newcastle 3-0 Stoke
QPR 1-2 Tottenham
Man Utd 2-0 Everton
Liverpool 2-1 West Brom
Wolves 0-4 Man City
Aston Villa 1-1 Bolton

BONUS GAME (X2 POINTS)
EL CLÁSICO - Barcelona 3-2 Real Madrid


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Week 35 Fixtures
Arsenal v Chelsea 1 - 1
Aston Villa v Sunderland 0 - 2
Blackburn v Norwich 0 - 1
Bolton v Swansea 0 - 1
Fulham v Wigan 1 - 1
Newcastle v Stoke 2 - 0
QPR v Tottenham 0 - 1
Man Utd v Everton 2 - 1
Liverpool v West Brom 1 - 0
Wolves v Man City 0 - 3
Aston Villa v Bolton 1 - 1

BONUS GAME (X2 POINTS)
EL CLÁSICO - Barcelona v Real Madrid 2 - 1


----------



## Hyperblast (Apr 17, 2011)

Week 35 Fixtures
Arsenal 2-1 Chelsea
Aston Villa 1-1 Sunderland
Blackburn 1-2 Norwich
Bolton 1-3 Swansea
Fulham 2-1 Wigan
Newcastle 2-0 Stoke
QPR 1-3 Tottenham
Man Utd 3-2 Everton
Liverpool 1-0 West Brom
Wolves 1-5 Man City
Aston Villa 1-0 Bolton

BONUS GAME (X2 POINTS)
EL CLÁSICO - Barcelona 2-1 Real Madrid


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

> *WEEK 35 RESULTS*
> 
> *20* - Desecrated
> *15* - united_07, steamed_hams, Destiny
> ...








*WEEK 36 FIXTURES*

Everton v Fulham
Stoke v Arsenal
Sunderland v Bolton
Swansea v Wolves
West Brom v Aston Villa
Wigan v Newcastle
Norwich v Liverpool
Chelsea v QPR
Tottenham v Blackburn
*MANCHESTER CITY v MANCHESTER UNITED (**X2 POINTS**)*
Liverpool v Fulham
Stoke v Everton
Chelsea v Newcastle
Bolton v Tottenham


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Everton 2 v 0 Fulham
Stoke 1 v 1 Arsenal
Sunderland 0 v 0 Bolton
Swansea 2 v 0 Wolves
West Brom 1 v 1 Aston Villa
Wigan 1 v 3 Newcastle
Norwich 1 v 1 Liverpool
Chelsea 3 v 0 QPR
Tottenham 2 v 0 Blackburn
MANCHESTER CITY 2 v 2 MANCHESTER UNITED (**X2 POINTS**)
Liverpool 2 v 0 Fulham
Stoke 1 v 1 Everton
Chelsea 1 v 1 Newcastle
Bolton 0 v 1 Tottenham


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Everton 2 v 1 Fulham
Stoke 1 v 1 Arsenal
Sunderland 2 v 1 Bolton
Swansea 3 v 0 Wolves
West Brom 2 v 0 Aston Villa
Wigan 2 v 3 Newcastle
Norwich 2 v 1 Liverpool
Chelsea 1 v 1 QPR
Tottenham 2 v 1 Blackburn
MANCHESTER CITY 3 v 1 MANCHESTER UNITED (**X2 POINTS**)
Liverpool 1 v 1 Fulham
Stoke 2 v 1 Everton
Chelsea 2 v 1 Newcastle
Bolton 1 v 1 Tottenham


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Everton 3 v 1 Fulham
Stoke 1 v 2 Arsenal
Sunderland 1 v 0 Bolton
Swansea 2 v 0 Wolves
West Brom 2 v 1 Aston Villa
Wigan 1 v 2 Newcastle
Norwich 1 v 3 Liverpool
Chelsea 2 v 0 QPR
Tottenham 3 v 0 Blackburn
MANCHESTER CITY 2 v 1 MANCHESTER UNITED (**X2 POINTS**)
Liverpool 3 v 0 Fulham
Stoke 0 v 0 Everton
Chelsea 2 v 1 Newcastle
Bolton 0 v 2 Tottenham


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Everton 1-0 Fulham
Stoke 0-2 Arsenal
Sunderland 1-0 Bolton
Swansea 2-0 Wolves
West Brom 1-1 Aston Villa
Wigan 0-3 Newcastle
Norwich 0-1 Liverpool
Chelsea 3-1 QPR
Tottenham 2-1 Blackburn
MANCHESTER CITY 3-3 MANCHESTER UNITED (**X2 POINTS**)
Liverpool 1-0 Fulham
Stoke 0-1 Everton
Chelsea 0-0 Newcastle
Bolton 0-2 Tottenham


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

WEEK 36 FIXTURES

Everton 2-0 Fulham
Stoke 1-2 Arsenal
Sunderland 0-1 Bolton
Swansea 1-0 Wolves
West Brom 2-1 Aston Villa
Wigan 1-2 Newcastle
Norwich 2-1 Liverpool
Chelsea 1-0 QPR
Tottenham 2-1 Blackburn
MANCHESTER CITY 3-2 MANCHESTER UNITED (**X2 POINTS**)
Liverpool 1-1 Fulham
Stoke 1-1 Everton
Chelsea 1-0 Newcastle
Bolton 1-1 Tottenham


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

WEEK 36 FIXTURES
Everton 1 v 0 Fulham
Stoke 1 v 0 Arsenal
Sunderland 2 v 2 Bolton
Swansea 2 v 1 Wolves
West Brom 1 v 1 Aston Villa
Wigan 2 v 0 Newcastle
Norwich 0 v 1 Liverpool
Chelsea 3 v 0 QPR
Tottenham 1 v 0 Blackburn
MANCHESTER CITY 2 v
1
MANCHESTER UNITED
(**X2 POINTS**)
Liverpool 1 v 1 Fulham
Stoke 1 v 2 Everton
Chelsea 2 v 1 Newcastle
Bolton 0 v 0 Tottenham


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Everton* v Fulham 2-1
Stoke v Arsenal 1-1
Sunderland v Bolton 0-0
*Swansea* v Wolves 2-0
*West Brom* v Aston Villa 2-1
Wigan v *Newcastle* 0-2
Norwich v Liverpool 2-2
*Chelsea* v QPR 1-0
*Tottenham *v Blackburn 1-0
MANCHESTER CITY v MANCHESTER UNITED (**X2 POINTS**) 1-1
*Liverpool* v Fulham 1-0
Stoke v *Everton* 0-1
*Chelsea* v Newcastle 2-1
Bolton v *Tottenham* 2-3


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Everton 3-0 Fulham
Stoke 1-3 Arsenal
Sunderland 2-0 Bolton
Swansea 3-0 Wolves
West Brom 2-1 Aston Villa
Wigan 1-3 Newcastle
Norwich 1-2 Liverpool
Chelsea 2-0 QPR
Tottenham 3-1 Blackburn
MANCHESTER CITY 2-2 MANCHESTER UNITED (**X2 POINTS**)
Liverpool 2-0 Fulham
Stoke 1-1 Everton
Chelsea 2-2 Newcastle
Bolton 0-1 Tottenham


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Everton v Fulham 0 - 1
Stoke v Arsenal 0 - 1
Sunderland v Bolton 0 - 1
Swansea v Wolves 1 - 0 
West Brom v Aston Villa 2 - 0 
Wigan v Newcastle 0 - 2
Norwich v Liverpool 0 - 1
Chelsea v QPR 1 - 0
Tottenham v Blackburn 0 - 0 
MANCHESTER CITY v MANCHESTER UNITED (**X2 POINTS**) 0 - 1
Liverpool v Fulham 1 - 1 
Stoke v Everton 0 - 1
Chelsea v Newcastle 1 - 1 
Bolton v Tottenham 0 - 0


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Everton 2 v 0 Fulham
Stoke 0 v 1 Arsenal
Sunderland 0 v 0 Bolton
Swansea 2 v 0 Wolves
West Brom 1 v 1 Aston Villa
Wigan 1 v 2 Newcastle
Norwich 1 v 0 Liverpool
Chelsea 3 v 1 QPR
Tottenham 1 v 0 Blackburn
MANCHESTER CITY 2 v 2 MANCHESTER UNITED (**X2 POINTS**)
Liverpool 2 v 0 Fulham
Stoke 1 v 1 Everton
Chelsea 1 v 2 Newcastle
Bolton 0 v 1 Tottenham


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

*Everton* 1 v 0 Fulham
Stoke 1 v 2 *Arsenal*
*Sunderland* 1 v 0 Bolton
*Swansea* 2 v 0 Wolves
*West Brom* 2 v 1 Aston Villa
Wigan 1 v 1 Newcastle
*Norwich* 2 v 1 Liverpool
*Chelsea* 3 v 0 QPR
*Tottenham* 2 v 1 Blackburn
*MANCHESTER CITY* 2 v 1 MANCHESTER UNITED
Liverpool 0 v 0 Fulham
*Stoke* 2 v 1 Everton
*Chelsea* 2 v 1 Newcastle
Bolton 0 v 2 *Tottenham*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Everton 2 v 0 Fulham
Stoke 1 v 1 Arsenal
Sunderland 1 v 0 Bolton
Swansea 3 v 0 Wolves
West Brom 2 v 1 Aston Villa
Wigan 1 v 2 Newcastle
Norwich 1 v 2 Liverpool
Chelsea 1 v 0 QPR
Tottenham 2 v 0 Blackburn
MANCHESTER CITY 2 v 0 MANCHESTER UNITED (**X2 POINTS**)
Liverpool 3 v 0 Fulham
Stoke 1 v 2 Everton
Chelsea 2 v 2 Newcastle
Bolton 0 v 1 Tottenham


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

> *WEEK 36 RESULTS*
> 
> *30* - SN0WMAN
> *29* - Abk92
> ...




With only two rounds left I thought I'd make it interesting by making the very important Newcastle vs. City game extra points and also chucking in the FA Cup with x2 points up for grabs. Unless someone has an unbelivaable week of predictions, it looks like the winner will be SN0WMAN or united_07, with SN0WMAN currently holding a 6 point lead after having the best predictions this past week.






*Week 37 Fixtures*
Arsenal v Norwich
Newcastle v Man City *(BONUS POINTS - x2 Points)*
QPR v Stoke
Wolves v Everton
Bolton v West Brom
Fulham v Sunderland
Aston Villa v Tottenham
Man United v Swansea
*FA CUP FINAL: Chelsea v Liverpool (x2 Points)*
Blackburn v Wigan
Liverpool v Chelsea (PL GAME)


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Week 37 Fixtures
*Arsenal* v Norwich 4-0
Newcastle v *Man City* (BONUS POINTS - x2 Points)1-2
QPR v *Stoke* 1-2
Wolves v *Everton* 0-3
Bolton v *West Brom* 0-2
Fulham v *Sunderland* 2-4
Aston Villa v *Tottenham* 2-4
*Man United* v Swansea 1-0
FA CUP FINAL: *Chelsea* v Liverpool (x2 Points)3-1
Blackburn v *Wigan* 1-3
Liverpool v Chelsea (PL GAME) 0-0


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Week 37 Fixtures
Arsenal 3-0 Norwich
Newcastle 0-1 Man City (BONUS POINTS - x2 Points)
QPR 1-0 Stoke
Wolves 1-2 Everton
Bolton 1-0 West Brom
Fulham 1-0 Sunderland
Aston Villa 0-2 Tottenham
Man United 2-0 Swansea
FA CUP FINAL: Chelsea 1-1 Liverpool (x2 Points)
Blackburn 2-2 Wigan
Liverpool 1-1 Chelsea (PL GAME)


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Week 37 Fixtures
Arsenal 3-0 Norwich
Newcastle 1-2 Man City (BONUS POINTS - x2 Points)
QPR 2-0 Stoke
Wolves 1-3 Everton
Bolton 2-1 West Brom
Fulham 1-1 Sunderland
Aston Villa 2-3 Tottenham
Man United 3-0 Swansea
FA CUP FINAL: Chelsea 2-1 Liverpool (x2 Points)
Blackburn 1-2 Wigan
Liverpool 2-2 Chelsea (PL GAME)


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Week 37 Fixtures
Arsenal 2-0 Norwich
Newcastle 1-2 Man City (BONUS POINTS - x2 Points)
QPR 1-0 Stoke
Wolves 0-2 Everton
Bolton 2-1 West Brom
Fulham 2-0 Sunderland
Aston Villa 0-2 Tottenham
Man United 2-1 Swansea
FA CUP FINAL: Chelsea 2-0 Liverpool (x2 Points)
Blackburn 1-2 Wigan
Liverpool 1-2 Chelsea (PL GAME)


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Week 37 Fixtures
Arsenal 4-0 Norwich
Newcastle 1-2 Man City (BONUS POINTS - x2 Points)
QPR 1-1 Stoke
Wolves 1-3 Everton
Bolton 2-2 West Brom
Fulham 1-0 Sunderland
Aston Villa 1-3 Tottenham
Man United 2-0 Swansea
FA CUP FINAL: Chelsea 1-2 Liverpool (x2 Points)
Blackburn 1-1 Wigan
Liverpool 0-2 Chelsea (PL GAME)


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Week 37 Fixtures
Arsenal 3 v 0 Norwich
Newcastle 1 v 2 Man City (BONUS
POINTS - x2 Points)
QPR 1 v 0 Stoke
Wolves 2 v 2 Everton
Bolton 2 v 1 West Brom
Fulham 1 v 0 Sunderland
Aston Villa 1 v 1 Tottenham
Man United 4 v 0 Swansea
FA CUP FINAL: Chelsea
2 v 1 Liverpool (x2 Points)
Blackburn 1 v 3 Wigan
Liverpool 1 v 2 Chelsea (PL GAME)


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Week 37 Fixtures*

Arsenal 1-0 Norwich
Newcastle 2-3 Man City (BONUS POINTS - x2 Points)
QPR 1-0 Stoke
Wolves 0-2 Everton
Bolton 0-1 West Brom
Fulham 0-0 Sunderland
Aston Villa 0-3 Tottenham
Man United 3-1 Swansea
FA CUP FINAL: Chelsea 1-1 *Liverpool (on penalties)*(x2 Points)
Blackburn 1-2 Wigan
Liverpool 0-2 Chelsea (PL GAME)


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Arsenal 3-0 Norwich
Newcastle 1-1 Man City (BONUS POINTS - x2 Points)
QPR 0-0 Stoke
Wolves 1-3 Everton
Bolton 1-1 West Brom
Fulham 0-0 Sunderland
Aston Villa 1-3 Tottenham
Man United 3-0 Swansea
FA CUP FINAL: Chelsea 1-0 Liverpool (x2 Points)
Blackburn 1-2 Wigan
Liverpool 2-2 Chelsea (PL GAME)


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Arsenal 3-0 Norwich
Newcastle 1-2 Man City (BONUS POINTS - x2 Points)
QPR 0-0 Stoke
Wolves 0-3 Everton
Bolton 1-0 West Brom
Fulham 1-1 Sunderland
Aston Villa 0-0 Tottenham
Man United 3-0 Swansea
FA CUP FINAL: Chelsea 1-2 Liverpool (x2 Points)
Blackburn 1-2 Wigan
Liverpool 1-2 Chelsea (PL GAME)


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Week 37 Fixtures
Arsenal v Norwich 2 - 0
Newcastle v Man City (BONUS POINTS - x2 Points) 1 - 2
QPR v Stoke 0 - 2
Wolves v Everton 0 - 2
Bolton v West Brom 2 - 1
Fulham v Sunderland 1 - 1
Aston Villa v Tottenham 0 - 1
Man United v Swansea 2 - 0
FA CUP FINAL: Chelsea v Liverpool (x2 Points) 1 - 1 Liverpool win on Penalties
Blackburn v Wigan 0 - 1
Liverpool v Chelsea (PL GAME) 1 - 1


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Arsenal 3-0 Norwich
Newcastle 1-2 Man City (BONUS POINTS - x2 Points)
QPR 1-0 Stoke
Wolves 1-2 Everton
Bolton 1-1 West Brom
Fulham 2-0 Sunderland
Aston Villa 1-3 Tottenham
Man United 4-1 Swansea
FA CUP FINAL: Chelsea 1-2 Liverpool (x2 Points)
Blackburn 2-2 Wigan
_EDIT: Changed my prediction for LIV v CHE _
Liverpool 3-1 Chelsea (PL GAME)


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

*Arsenal *2-0 Norwich
Newcastle 0-1 *Man City*
*QPR* 2-1 Stoke
Wolves 1-3 *Everton*
Bolton 0-0 West Brom
Fulham 2-2 Sunderland
Aston Villa 1-3 *Tottenham*
*Man United* 2-1 Swansea
FA CUP FINAL: *Chelsea* 2-1 Liverpool 
Blackburn 1-2 *Wigan*
Liverpool 1-1 Chelsea


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

> *WEEK 37 RESULTS*
> 
> 
> 38 - Abk92
> ...








*AFTER 37 ROUNDS, HERE IS THE LAST WEEK OF PREDICTIONS*


Chelsea v Blackburn
Everton v Newcastle
Man City v QPR (*BONUS POINTS*)
Norwich v Aston Villa
Stoke v Bolton
Sunderland v Man Utd
Swansea v Liverpool
Tottenham v Fulham
West Brom v Arsenal
Wigan v Wolves


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Chelsea* v Blackburn 2-1
Everton v Newcastle 1-1
*Man City* v QPR (*BONUS POINTS*) 2-1
*Norwich* v Aston Villa 1-0
Stoke v *Bolton* 0-2
Sunderland v *Man Utd* 0-2
Swansea v *Liverpool* 0-1
Tottenham v Fulham 1-1
West Brom v *Arsenal* 2-3
*Wigan* v Wolves 2-0


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Chelsea 3 v 0 Blackburn
Everton 2 v 2 Newcastle
Man City 4 v 0 QPR (*BONUS
POINTS*)
Norwich 2 v 2 Aston Villa
Stoke 1 v 1 Bolton
Sunderland 1 v 3 Man Utd
Swansea 1 v 2 Liverpool
Tottenham 2 v 0 Fulham
West Brom 1 v 1 Arsenal
Wigan 2 v 0 Wolves


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Chelsea v Blackburn 1 - 0 
Everton v Newcastle 0 - 2
Man City v QPR (*BONUS POINTS*) 2 - 0
Norwich v Aston Villa 1 - 0
Stoke v Bolton 0 - 1
Sunderland v Man Utd 0 - 2
Swansea v Liverpool 1 - 2
Tottenham v Fulham 1 - 0
West Brom v Arsenal 0 - 1
Wigan v Wolves 2 - 0


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Chelsea 3-0 Blackburn
Everton 0-1 Newcastle
Man City 2-0 QPR (*BONUS POINTS*)
Norwich 1-1 Aston Villa
Stoke 0-0 Bolton
Sunderland 1-1 Man Utd
Swansea 1-1 Liverpool
Tottenham 2-0 Fulham
West Brom 0-2 Arsenal
Wigan 1-0 Wolves


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Chelsea 4-0 Blackburn
Everton 1-1 Newcastle
Man City 5-0 QPR (*BONUS POINTS*)
Norwich 2-1 Aston Villa
Stoke 0-1 Bolton
Sunderland 1-2 Man Utd
Swansea 1-3 Liverpool
Tottenham 2-1 Fulham
West Brom 0-2 Arsenal
Wigan 3-0 Wolves


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Chelsea v Blackburn 3 - 0
Everton v Newcastle 1- 1
Man City v QPR (*BONUS POINTS*) 2 - 0
Norwich v Aston Villa 0 - 0
Stoke v Bolton 0 - 1
Sunderland v Man Utd 0 - 2
Swansea v Liverpool 1 - 0
Tottenham v Fulham 1 - 0
West Brom v Arsenal 0 - 2
Wigan v Wolves 1 - 0


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Chelsea 2-1 Blackburn
Everton 2-2 Newcastle
Man City 2-0 QPR (*BONUS POINTS*)
Norwich 2-2 Aston Villa
Stoke 1-1 Bolton
Sunderland 0-2 Man Utd
Swansea 1-1 Liverpool
Tottenham 2-0 Fulham
West Brom 1-2 Arsenal
Wigan 1-0 Wolves


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Chelsea 3-0 Blackburn
Everton 1-1 Newcastle
Man City 4-0 QPR (*BONUS POINTS*)
Norwich 2-0 Aston Villa
Stoke 2-1 Bolton
Sunderland 1-2 Man Utd
Swansea 2-1 Liverpool
Tottenham 1-1 Fulham
West Brom 0-2 Arsenal
Wigan 2-0 Wolves


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Chelsea 5-0 Blackburn
Everton 0-1 Newcastle
Man City 3-0 QPR (*BONUS POINTS*)
Norwich 3-1 Aston Villa
Stoke 2-2 Bolton
Sunderland 2-2 Man Utd
Swansea 1-2 Liverpool
Tottenham 2-1 Fulham
West Brom 1-2 Arsenal
Wigan 3-0 Wolves


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Chelsea 4-0 Blackburn
Everton 1-1 Newcastle
Man City 3-0 QPR (*BONUS POINTS*)
Norwich 2-1 Aston Villa
Stoke 1-1 Bolton
Sunderland 1-2 Man Utd
Swansea 2-1 Liverpool
Tottenham 3-0 Fulham
West Brom 1-2 Arsenal
Wigan 2-0 Wolves


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Chelsea 5-0 Blackburn
Everton 1-2 Newcastle
Man City 4-0 QPR (*BONUS POINTS*)
Norwich 1-0 Aston Villa
Stoke 1-1 Bolton
Sunderland 1-3 Man Utd
Swansea 1-2 Liverpool
Tottenham 4-0 Fulham
West Brom 1-3 Arsenal
Wigan 1-0 Wolves
_________________


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Chelsea 2-0 Blackburn
Everton 1-1 Newcastle
Man City 3-1 QPR (*BONUS POINTS*)
Norwich 0-0 Aston Villa
Stoke 1-1 Bolton
Sunderland 1-3 Man Utd
Swansea 1-1 Liverpool
Tottenham 2-0 Fulham
West Brom 1-1 Arsenal
Wigan 1-0 Wolves


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

*Chelsea* 3-1 Blackburn
Everton 1-2 *Newcastle*
*Man City* 3-0 QPR (*BONUS POINTS*)
Norwich 0-0 Aston Villa
*Stoke* 1-0 Bolton
Sunderland 0-2 *Man Utd*
Swansea 1-1 Liverpool
*Tottenham* 1-0 Fulham
West Brom 1-2 *Arsenal*
*Wigan* 3-1 Wolves


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Chelsea v Blackburn 2 - 0
Everton v Newcastle 1 - 2
Man City v QPR (*BONUS POINTS*) 3 - 1
Norwich v Aston Villa 1 - 0
Stoke v Bolton 0 - 1
Sunderland v Man Utd 0 - 2
Swansea v Liverpool 0 - 1
Tottenham v Fulham 2 - 1
West Brom v Arsenal 1 - 1
Wigan v Wolves 1 - 0


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

> *WEEK 38 RESULTS*
> 
> *30* - Foreshadowed
> *28* - steamed hams
> ...


........


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

> After 38 rounds of premier league action, the Wrestling Forum Premier League Prediction Competition for the 2011/2012 Season is finished. Thanks to everyone who participated in this weekly competition.
> 
> Here is the final standings:












*united_07* (669 Points)










*SN0WMAN* (667 Points)












*Foreshadowed* (658 Points)










*BDFW* (615 Points)










*Chain Gang solider* (614 Points)










*Shepard* (610 Points)










*steamed hams* (606 Points)










*Destiny* (603 Points)










*Desecrated* (584 Points)










*Calvin Klein* (579 Points)



*11* - *Jobbed_Out* (561 Points)
*12* - *Magsimus & Medo* (401 Points)
*13* - *X-Static* (378 Points)
*14* - *Seb *(312 Points)
*15* - *D'Angelo *(304 Points)
*16* - *Hyperblast *(283 Points)
*17* - *Cliffy Byro* (251 Points)
*18* - *WWE_TNA *(191 Points)
*19* - *Mr. Snrub *(188 Points)
*20* - *Jepo *(120 Points)
*21* - *Abk92* (90 Points)
*22* - *Chicharito™ *(84 Points)
*23*- *The+King_of_Kings* (81 Points)
*24* - *Rush *(77 Points)
*25* - *Vanilla CokeHead *(62 Points)
*26* - *calum132 & Muerte al fascism *(57 Points)
*27* - *reymisteriofan *(55 Points)
*28* - *Silent Alarm *(44 Points)
*29* - *Renegade™ *(41 Points)
*30* - *Eyebrowmorroco & JakeC_91 *(35 Points)
*31* - *Cookie Monster *(34 Points)
*32* - *Quasi Juice* (33 Points)
*33* - *DoubleDeckerBar *(30 Points)
*34* - *Assassin Evans *(19 Points)
*35* - *Emarosa *(15 Points)
*36* - *DubC *(14 Points)
*37* - *idontfeardeath *(12 Points)
*38* - *Grubbs89, general92 & CC91* (11 Points)
*39* - *5th-Horseman *(8 Points)
*40* - *Figure4LegLock & JayJaynn2* (6 Points)​


----------

